# NJ/NYC Group



## bvmaster

I was wondering if there are people here that would be open to forming a group. A way to meet eachother and just hang out. It appears that m,any people like myself are very lonley and bored of havinga predictable life. I think it would help for some of us to meet outside of the internet face to face and just chill out places and have a good time. 

I think it would be a great way for us all to build friendships and break out of our lonley lives. So if anyone from the New Jersey/NYC or wherever is interested, lets throw some ideas around where we all can meet and get this going!

My Ideas: Meet at a bar for some pints. Restuarant. Anywhere.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

sup


----------



## nonso

Yes.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

nonso said:


> Yes.


a nj female....the offer becomes more enticing.


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> a nj female....the offer becomes more enticing.


Alright rctriplefresh5 dont scare her away..lol jk.

Comeon guys. Throw out some ideas, let me know what you all think


----------



## readyok

It would be a group for both people from NJ and NYC? Where would the meetings be?


----------



## rctriplefresh5

the op and i are from central nj


----------



## RUFB2327

south jersey here


----------



## nonso

I'm from the jersey shore. I also know another user from jersey on here who may be interested. 

We should find a halfway meeting point. Bar or coffee shop?


----------



## rctriplefresh5

nonso said:


> I'm from the jersey shore. I also know another user from jersey on here who may be interested.
> 
> We should find a halfway meeting point. Bar or coffee shop?


you know snookie?


----------



## bvmaster

readyok said:


> It would be a group for both people from NJ and NYC? Where would the meetings be?


It would be open to anybody. Even if your from LA and want to fly in for each meeting. (okay, thatwould eb a bit extreme.) But really its for whomever,wherever. As for where the meetings would be it would vary, lets get some ideas going and we can all collectivley decide where the first meetup will be. After the firsy one, I'm sure it will be easier for the next.


----------



## softshock11

nyc - but im not 21 yet so i'll have to try my luck at getting in a bar - uhhhh


----------



## FadeToOne

yeah, i suggested something along those lines in the gatherings forum. I'm in manhattan, but wouldn't mind traveling a bit. Weekdays or weekends?


----------



## jimbo1

im in manhattan


----------



## Shooterrr

I'd love to do this, but I'm not 21 so a bar would be out of the question. Anywhere else is good for me!


----------



## rctriplefresh5

Shooterrr said:


> I'd love to do this, but I'm not 21 so a bar would be out of the question. Anywhere else is good for me!


i dont drink anyways..never have..never had friends to do it with lol


----------



## suddenstorm

this sounds interesting


----------



## FadeToOne

yeah a restaurant would probably be best.

now all we need is someone to suggest one lol.

I know of one good one in Chinatown....good food, decently priced, not too big but mostly empty tables last time I was there...


----------



## Karsten

I'm down. Train ticket to Penn is cheap.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

FadeToOne said:


> yeah a restaurant would probably be best.
> 
> now all we need is someone to suggest one lol.
> 
> I know of one good one in Chinatown....good food, decently priced, not too big but mostly empty tables last time I was there...


i think we should meet in nj since the op and the first psoter are from nj 
also id be scarfed to drive any further =p
my town ha a cool place where they sell 1,2,3 pound cheeseburgers lol..
or maybe we could all go to a club on valentines day. i was listening tothe radio and apparently its easy to score on vday

haha jk jk...or am i?


----------



## rctriplefresh5

thekloWN said:


> I'm down. Train ticket to Penn is cheap.


u wanna meet in pennsylvania?


----------



## Karsten

rctriplefresh5 said:


> u wanna meet in pennsylvania?


Lol, Penn Station in NYC.


----------



## bvmaster

"We could also aim for a commercial restaurant in the Bergen county area as that would be halfway for central jersians and NYC'ers and a bit far for south jersians though. 

But since chain restaurants are everywehre you turn in America we could aim for a Friday's CB's etc in central jersey this way its haflway for all. 

It would be good for all of us to meetup around afternoon time during the week or on a Sunday since it would be quiet.

I do not know everyone's comfort levels out in public so its hard to suggest other activites. But give me some feedback is everyone down for a restaurant in central jersey or we could aim for something in Chinatown, maybe "Golden Unicorn"?


----------



## Faded Lines

Will keep an eye on this, but me actually meeting up is unlikely.

Astoria, Queens, by the way.


----------



## bvmaster

I would be up to doing anything really. I'm outgoing when I actually have people to do **** with. We could go clubbing in the "village" or just chill in the city and be spontaneous. 

I dont want to leave anybody out from this forum that might not be comfotable doing certain things. So maybe a quit restaurant/pub food would be the best first step.


----------



## Faded Lines

bvmaster said:


> I would be up to doing anything really. I'm outgoing when I actually have people to do **** with. We could go clubbing in the "village" or just chill in the city and be spontaneous.
> 
> I dont want to leave anybody out from this forum that might not be comfotable doing certain things. So maybe a quit restaurant/pub food would be the best first step.


Being spontaneous in NYC isn't as easy as you think! Lol. While walking around with someone is fun, after a while it gets frustrating when you have no direction. In my experience it is better to have a plan (festivals, concerts, whatever). Then again, my brother and I bike around Manhattan for hours when it's warm out.


----------



## Karsten

So, we'll get food or something.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

bvmaster said:


> I would be up to doing anything really. I'm outgoing when I actually have people to do **** with. We could go clubbing in the "village" or just chill in the city and be spontaneous.
> 
> I dont want to leave anybody out from this forum that might not be comfotable doing certain things. So maybe a quit restaurant/pub food would be the best first step.


if we go to nyc you should give me a ride ha. no way im driving there.


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> if we go to nyc you should give me a ride ha. no way im driving there.


No probs. I drive like a nyc taxi cab so you would have to bring a spew bag thought i would give out the warning...lol jk.


----------



## FadeToOne

I'm up for any place I can find on hopstop lol. But yeah, if we're meeting in NJ, sunday afternoon would be best.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

i think we should meet at stuf yer face in new brunswick new jersey. its a good 30-40 mins from me, but it's amazing..also it's right by the college campus, so maybe we can go to a party or something? 
only thing is you have to parralel park to get to the restaruant and i dont feel confident with that.


----------



## nycdude

Cool idea but i would feel weird doing this, its like i am going meet up with a drug dealer or end up like on that show "To catch a predator" LOL Plus my parents would wonder where i am going since i dont go out. I think a better way to do this is post pics of ourselves here on SA forums and write a little about ourselves, to see if we have stuff in common. For example Do u play any sports? What sports do u like watching? Do u like going to the movies? Do u like playing video games? What do you like to eat? Whays your personality like? Do you get along with any race? Do you judge people on the way they look? Stuff like that. So wat do u guys think?


----------



## FadeToOne

nycdude said:


> Cool idea but i would feel weird doing this, its like i am going meet up with a drug dealer or end up like on that show "To catch a predator" LOL Plus my parents would wonder where i am going since i dont go out. I think a better way to do this is post pics of ourselves here on SA forums and write a little about ourselves, to see if we have stuff in common. For example Do u play any sports? What sports do u like watching? Do u like going to the movies? Do u like playing video games? What do you like to eat? Whays your personality like? Do you get along with any race? Do you judge people on the way they look? Stuff like that. So wat do u guys think?


lol well I'm a soccer fan so judging by your av. we should have that in common already.

but besides that...it doesn't matter. Think about how most frendship groups are started in high school or elsewhere. New classmates sit down at the same table at lunch, start talking, and go from there. Even if we don't have much immediately in common, we can try new things, and there's bound to be stuff we can have fun doing together. Just having a friend or two to go to the movies with every week for example would be a small but important step forward for a lot.

it would only be weird if we all show up wearing SAS forum t-shirts, but I propose we leave that part out.


----------



## bvmaster

nycdude said:


> Cool idea but i would feel weird doing this, its like i am going meet up with a drug dealer or end up like on that show "To catch a predator" LOL Plus my parents would wonder where i am going since i dont go out. I think a better way to do this is post pics of ourselves here on SA forums and write a little about ourselves, to see if we have stuff in common. For example Do u play any sports? What sports do u like watching? Do u like going to the movies? Do u like playing video games? What do you like to eat? Whays your personality like? Do you get along with any race? Do you judge people on the way they look? Stuff like that. So wat do u guys think?


I definentley see where you're coming from. I'm not going to say it will be uncomfortable and odd meeting eachother at first because it will. But it will get better as we get to know each other. I'm not agaisnt sharing who I am on the forum but I think it would be better to share all of that in person. Besides we dont all have to have stuff in common for it to work, sometimes its best if you dont because it keeps things interesting.

Lets all come to a decision where we all want to meet by the end of this week. I dont want this thread to be all talk amounting to failure of the purpose.


----------



## nonso

Why doesn't everyone who wants to do this PM bvmaster with their location. Then from there, come up with a location to meet based on whatever's halfway.


----------



## FadeToOne

bvmaster said:


> Lets all come to a decision where we all want to meet by the end of this week. I dont want this thread to be all talk amounting to failure of the purpose.


yeah, definitely. I guess we should first see who wants to and can come this week/weekend, when they can, and where they live, so we can pick the best time and place.

I'm in manhattan, and am free Friday night, Saturday night, and Sunday afternoon and night.


----------



## AnimeV

oh snap! I'm down for this but I don't have a whip...so..yea. I'm in Bergen County/


----------



## Karsten

So we'll all chill at your house. I'll bring the beer.


----------



## forever_dreamer

I'm in South Jersey. This sounds cool but I'd probably chicken out. I know this, if it's in New York then no way lol!


----------



## FadeToOne

alternatively for now we can have one for NYC and one for new jersey, just small meet-ups I guess - If some don't want to travel far on their first time meeting new people.

But c'mon folks, speak up if you're interested.


----------



## nonso

I'm willing to meet in NJ but would rather not commute into new york.


----------



## Karsten

Exact opposite with me. ****in tolls, brah.


----------



## nycdude

we should all meet at a park during the night, i don't drink so a bar would not be an option for me.


----------



## FadeToOne

nycdude said:


> we should all meet at a park during the night, i don't drink so a bar would not be an option for me.


central park?


----------



## Faded Lines

nycdude said:


> Cool idea but i would feel weird doing this, its like i am going meet up with a drug dealer or end up like on that show "To catch a predator" LOL Plus my parents would wonder where i am going since i dont go out. I think a better way to do this is post pics of ourselves here on SA forums and write a little about ourselves, to see if we have stuff in common. For example Do u play any sports? What sports do u like watching? Do u like going to the movies? Do u like playing video games? What do you like to eat? Whays your personality like? Do you get along with any race? Do you judge people on the way they look? Stuff like that. So wat do u guys think?


Huge soccer fan myself. Gooner for life; I play all summer. I'm an average player but I love the sport regardless.

Do you play here in NYC? I have yet to check out the parks...my brother and I go back to Long Island to play with old friends.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

rctriplefresh5 said:


> i think we should meet at stuf yer face in new brunswick new jersey. its a good 30-40 mins from me, but it's amazing..also it's right by the college campus, so maybe we can go to a party or something?
> only thing is you have to parralel park to get to the restaruant and i dont feel confident with that.


bump!!!

btw i do think we should post pics. not that i judge on looks, but i feel out of my comfort zone meeting people who know what i look like, when i dont know them


----------



## Faded Lines

Back on topic: Wouldn't it be more fun if we waited until it was warmer outside? It makes roaming the city more fun.

Here's me:


----------



## nonso

nycdude said:


> we should all meet at a park during the night, i don't drink so a bar would not be an option for me.


Sounds like a great idea :sus


----------



## Faded Lines

nonso said:


> Sounds like a great idea :sus


Hahahaha. Yeah....park at night? NYC? No thank ya.


----------



## FadeToOne

and yes this is an attempt to smile lol.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

neither of you look lie creepers...so far so good.

you wont cramp my style when we go searching the globe for feminine counterparts!


----------



## FadeToOne

Faded Lines said:


> Hahahaha. Yeah....park at night? NYC? No thank ya.


lol well just outside CP at Columbus Circle is not a bad place to meet actually.

Maybe go to a restaurant from there...a cheap one if such exists


----------



## rctriplefresh5

i still think my idea to go to stuf yer face is good 
they have AMAZING FOOOD.
and it's right by the college campus, which might be fun..never know what's goin on.

ill link their website if anyone wants to consider it.
http://www.stuffyerface.com/

but ill be open to other choices


----------



## Faded Lines

rctriplefresh5 said:


> neither of you look lie creepers...so far so good.
> 
> you wont cramp my style when we go searching the globe for feminine counterparts!


I've got a girlfriend, which is why I think this endeavor would be highly unlikely for me.


----------



## RUFB2327

rctriplefresh5 said:


> i still think my idea to go to stuf yer face is good
> they have AMAZING FOOOD.
> and it's right by the college campus, which might be fun..never know what's goin on.
> 
> ill link their website if anyone wants to consider it.
> http://www.stuffyerface.com/
> 
> but ill be open to other choices


if we meet there, ill definitely go since I'm a rutgers student. not much travelling for me haha


----------



## Karsten

Well, I'm out.


----------



## bvmaster

ah, i just relaized this is a ****ty pic, i look pissed. oh well..


----------



## bvmaster

adidas is actually paying me to put this pic up so, you kno


----------



## Shooterrr

As long as this meetup thing isn't happening in NJ or during the week, that's fine with me. I don't want to have to travel too far.


----------



## FadeToOne

ok, well I think we need to come up with something concrete if this is to happen.

So here is me doing that lol:

*Sunday, 1 P.M.* , in front of the Barnes n Nobles on 86th Street between 3rd and Lexington Avenue (Upper East Side Manhattan). You can get there easily with the 6,5 or 4 train.

We can go inside for a bit and introduce ourselves, or go directly for lunch at Shake Shack next door. There's also McDonalds and a bunch of other restaurants nearby.

After that we can go to the MET museum, which is a 10 min. walk from there. I assume most New Yorkers have been there, but those that haven't, now's your chance. Even if you don't like museums, you must see this one, it's one of the best in the world.

There are also parks and movie theaters nearby, we'll see whatever we feel like doing.

I definitely think this can be fun. Let me know here or PM me if you're interested in coming - I can give you my number.

Anyone outside NYC is welcome to come too if you feel like taking the trip.

So then, brothers and sisters....who's with me?


----------



## nonso

Ah that sounds fun, I wish I could make it.


----------



## Shooterrr

I'm in! I might not be able to stay too long though because my mom will wonder where I am lol.


----------



## Karsten

I'm in.


----------



## Faded Lines

Have plans with my girlfriend on Sunday afternoon...I'd bring her along but she'd think I was an idiot.

Isn't Shake Shack that one with huge lines out the door all the time?


----------



## FadeToOne

Shooterrr said:


> I'm in! I might not be able to stay too long though because my mom will wonder where I am lol.





thekloWN said:


> I'm in.


awesome, glad you guys like the idea.

It'd be helpful if we also all gave our names, so we know who to look for.

My name is Stoyan, I'll be wearing a brown jacket, and you know what I look like. I'll be standing right outside Barnes N Noble - which is right down the street from the subway station, you can't miss it.

Let's see who else wants to come.



Faded Lines said:


> Isn't Shake Shack that one with huge lines out the door all the time?


lol that's true, it's often full. But like I said, there are a whole bunch of restaurants around, we'll find something.


----------



## Karsten

How do I go about getting a subway card?


----------



## bvmaster

I'm down. I like the idea, I'm sure there's plenty of places to go. My name is Brad by the way. I'll be wearing jeans and a adidas jacket.


----------



## Karsten

Adidas jacket, eh? Would've never guessed... lol

Names Bill. I want to go, I just have to sort some things out.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

im out. =(


----------



## Shooterrr

thekloWN said:


> How do I go about getting a subway card?


If that was a serious question, they sell them at the machine in the subway.

My name's Alicia btw. Not quite sure what I'll be wearing as yet. I think we should probably exchange numbers so we can contact each other when we get there.


----------



## Faded Lines

Let me know how your meeting goes.


----------



## Karsten

Shooterrr said:


> If that was a serious question, they sell them at the machine in the subway.
> 
> My name's Alicia btw. Not quite sure what I'll be wearing as yet. I think we should probably exchange numbers so we can contact each other when we get there.


Yeah it was serious. :embarrassed 
I've never taken the subway before and someone had told me it was a long, complicated process.


----------



## FadeToOne

Shooterrr said:


> If that was a serious question, they sell them at the machine in the subway.
> 
> My name's Alicia btw. Not quite sure what I'll be wearing as yet. I think we should probably exchange numbers so we can contact each other when we get there.


yeah, I can send everyone a PM with my number just in case.



thekloWN said:


> Yeah it was serious. :embarrassed
> I've never taken the subway before and someone had told me it was a long, complicated process.


lol it's really simple - there's a machine that tells you what to do, and you can pay by cash or credit.

a useful site in general is http://www.hopstop.com/ - tells you exactly which trains to use to get somewhere. For destination address use E 86TH ST, New York, NY 10028


----------



## nycdude

not really sure about this, anyone want to add each other on facebook if u guys have one? I have an older pic there on a family vacation, im the one with the yellow shirt. If i do decide to go, ill be the only Hispanic there LOL. Not racist or anything, just saying. Anyone else here hispanic???
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/profile.php?id=1544705540


----------



## nycdude

thekloWN said:


> How do I go about getting a subway card?


 its easy, just have some cash on you, a 20 dollar bill and insert in the Machine inside the subway station.


----------



## nycdude

FadeToOne said:


> awesome, glad you guys like the idea.
> 
> My name is Stoyan, I'll be wearing a brown jacket, and you know what I look like. I'll be standing right outside Barnes N Noble - which is right down the street from the subway station, you can't miss it.


oh yeah, i been by there before, Best buy is near by, i like going to best buy to look at electronics.


----------



## FadeToOne

nycdude said:


> not really sure about this, anyone want to add each other on facebook if u guys have one? I have an older pic there on a family vacation, im the one with the yellow shirt. If i do decide to go, ill be the only Hispanic there LOL. Not racist or anything, just saying. Anyone else here hispanic???
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/profile.php?id=1544705540


sure - i only made one last week lol http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001945616632&sk=photos#!/profile.php?id=100001945616632

and don't worry man. Since we're all on this forum we understand what it's like. This is just to get to talk to people and do something fun, there really is no pressure about anything at all.


----------



## nycdude

FadeToOne said:


> sure - i only made one last week lol http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001945616632&sk=photos#!/profile.php?id=100001945616632
> 
> and don't worry man. Since we're all on this forum we understand what it's like. This is just to get to talk to people and do something fun, there really is no pressure about anything at all.


yeah ur right...accpted ur friend request.


----------



## nycdude

If i do have the courage to go i usually wear a black hoody during winter days. so u guys might see me with my hoody on, LOL. Plus i really can't eat any greasy foods, been on a diet lately plus excersing nowadays. plus i was having some heart related problems that I think I was having, but my doctors told me i am fine, guess its just in my head. But feeling better nowadays.


----------



## Shooterrr

nycdude said:


> not really sure about this, anyone want to add each other on facebook if u guys have one? I have an older pic there on a family vacation, im the one with the yellow shirt. If i do decide to go, ill be the only Hispanic there LOL. Not racist or anything, just saying. Anyone else here hispanic???
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/profile.php?id=1544705540


Forget being the only Hispanic, I'll be the only girl. Womp.  Oh, and I'm black, if that's a comforting thought for you lol. Gonna add you both on FB right now.  I just hope that we go to the museum because I need to get some extra credit for one of my classes.


----------



## nycdude

Shooterrr said:


> Forget being the only Hispanic, I'll be the only girl. Womp.  Oh, and I'm black, if that's a comforting thought for you lol. Gonna add you both on FB right now.  I just hope that we go to the museum because I need to get some extra credit for one of my classes.


LOL okay.


----------



## FadeToOne

Bump

gonna send soon everyone interested a PM with a number just in case

So far we have a 4-5 people I think, which is good.

Anyone else up for it?


----------



## FadeToOne

PMs sent - but thekloWN, it's not allowing me to send you one, so you can PM me if you want.


----------



## LeftyFretz

In New Jersey but I spend a lot of time in the city. Keep me updated. I haven't spent too much time on here but some extra time out couldn't kill.


----------



## nycdude

not sure if ill make it, but lets see, if i can't make it sorry hope u guys meet up and have a good time if it happens. If not we have to set up another meet up date.


----------



## FadeToOne

No problem, man. We'll wait 15-30 mins in front of the bookstore for people, if anyone shows up after that and we're not there, give me a call.


----------



## Karsten

Arg. I think I missed out. No response from PM...


----------



## FadeToOne

thekloWN said:


> Arg. I think I missed out. No response from PM...


lol no, I just woke up. Sent you my number.

Once again, for anyone who'd like to come:

*Sunday (Today, the 13th), 1 PM* , Upper East Side at 86th Street & Lexington. There is a Barnes n Noble right down the street, we'll be meeting in front of it.


----------



## FadeToOne

Hey everyone,

We were a group of 3 today - me, Alicia (Shooterrr), and Brad (bvmaster), and we def. had a nice time. We had lunch at Shake Shack, then went to the MET museum, and only managed to get lost once there while looking for the bathroom - a pretty good achievement, considering how huge the place is lol. 

It would really be cool to meet again next weekend - in NJ or NYC, wherever - anyone is welcome to give a suggestion. Hopefully the weather will be better so that increases are options too.

Don't be afraid to share ideas.


----------



## Poncho

Haha, that's cool! I used to live around there, but don't anymore. Glad you guys had fun.


----------



## FadeToOne




----------



## Karsten

Ah glad you guys had fun!


----------



## nycdude

Cool 3 of u actually went, what did you guys see at the MET?


----------



## plastics

Wow cool, glad you guys had fun!

If there is ever a meet up in PA or NJ, I'd be willing to go maybe, as long as it's not 4 or more hours away. I live in eastern PA.


----------



## FadeToOne

nycdude said:


> Cool 3 of u actually went, what did you guys see at the MET?


I think we saw most of it actually. The art galleries at the top, the musical instruments, the decorative rooms, Greek and Roman statues, the arms and armor section (my fav. lol), the Egyptian temple and tombs...some real interesting stuff.

This weekend might actually be a bit chilly....so anyone up for something simple like dinner (where we can talk and get to know each other) and a movie? I think there are a couple of good ones playing this week.


----------



## bvmaster

Yea I'm up for anyhting. Who else is down for something this weekend?


----------



## rambo

I think we should go to the movies this week. Prolly the 25th of Feb or on the weekends. (I would prefer 2morrow the 18th, but I doubt anybody would make it). I wanna see that movie the 'Unknown' badly, but I got nobody to attend it with.

Btw, I wanna see it in NYC.


----------



## jimbo1

i up for it ., in nyc though


----------



## FadeToOne

I'd suggest the area where I live again (upper east side), but the price for tickets here is criminal - $12.50 I believe. I rarely go so I don't mind paying it, but if anyone from Queens or Brooklyn or wherever wants to suggest something, that'd be cool.


----------



## LeftyFretz

Not too far from the city and I spend a lot of time there anyway. Let me know of any plans. Not too many ideas myself unless anyone wants to hit up a bar or chill in the park or something. Up for anything though if I don't have any plans.


----------



## FadeToOne

...but if no one has anything: 

*Sunday, February 20th, 6:00 PM* in front of the *Best Buy* on 86th Street and Lexington Avenue (Upper East Side Manhattan). You can get there easily with the 6,5 or 4 train.

Places to eat, a number of movie theaters - we can decide what movie on the spot. But yeah, Unknown looks good.

If people want a different time or place, speak up. Or let me know if you can come, so I can send you a PM with my number.


----------



## nycdude

FadeToOne said:


> ...but if no one has anything:
> 
> *Sunday, February 17th, 6:00 PM* in front of the *Best Buy* on 86th Street and Lexington Avenue (Upper East Side Manhattan). You can get there easily with the 6,5 or 4 train.
> 
> Places to eat, a number of movie theaters - we can decide what movie on the spot. But yeah, Unknown looks good.
> 
> If people want a different time or place, speak up. Or let me know if you can come, so I can send you a PM with my number.


You mean the 20th dude  i live on the west side close to clinton area I think :um


----------



## Karsten

I'll let you know by tomorrow afternoon whether I can make it. This is something I want to do, though.


BTW, why is this in 'Frustration'?


----------



## nycdude

thekloWN said:


> I'll let you know by tomorrow afternoon whether I can make it. This is something I want to do, though.
> 
> BTW, why is this in 'Frustration'?


LOL yeah, we should move it. Are there any MODS on this website?


----------



## FadeToOne

nycdude said:


> You mean the 20th dude  i live on the west side close to clinton area I think :um


hah, yeah, that was dumb of me. changed.

Not sure where the clinton area is, but maybe you'll need to take a bus? check hopstop.com


----------



## FadeToOne

thekloWN said:


> I'll let you know by tomorrow afternoon whether I can make it. This is something I want to do, though.
> 
> BTW, why is this in 'Frustration'?


lol, I guess it's the more active section. Not many people in "Gatherings". Maybe we can get it stickied somewhere? :teeth


----------



## nycdude

FadeToOne said:


> hah, yeah, that was dumb of me. changed.
> 
> Not sure where the clinton area is, but maybe you'll need to take a bus? check hopstop.com


 Its from 47th street up to 55th I think, i live around the 60s, West Side. Theres a park called Dewitt Clinton park that i rarely go to knowadays.


----------



## FadeToOne

nycdude said:


> Its from 47th street up to 55th I think, i live around the 60s, West Side.


hmm, I was there a few days ago actually. Basically you take a train to the 86th street west side station, then the M86 bus to east side. There's a stop near that Best Buy I think.


----------



## nycdude

FadeToOne said:


> hmm, I was there a few days ago actually. Basically you take a train to the 86th street west side station, then the M86 bus to east side. There's a stop near that Best Buy I think.


or i can take the 66 bus to the east side then take the 101 I believe up to 86th street. its pretty easy getting around NYC


----------



## FadeToOne

nycdude said:


> or i can take the 66 bus to the east side then take the 101 I believe up to 86th street. its pretty easy getting around NYC


lol. Well as long as you find the place - but its right next to the subway, so everyone should be able to see it.


----------



## nycdude

FadeToOne said:


> lol. Well as long as you find the place - but its right next to the subway, so everyone should be able to see it.


 is there a nearby movie theater? Close to best buy.


----------



## FadeToOne

nycdude said:


> is there a nearby movie theater? Close to best buy.


yeah, there's 2-3 that I know of.

http://www.fandango.com/citycinemas86thstreeteast_aaecg/theaterpage?date=2/20/2011

http://www.yellowpages.com/new-york-ny/mip/amc-13581843?lid=160917246

There's Unknown at 8:20, The Fighter at 7:30, True Grit, King's Speech, The Eagle at 7...


----------



## rambo

Plan - *Friday, February 25th, 2:00 PM* - We will meet at 2 o clock and aim for a 5 o clock movie. We'll see the movie 'Unknown'.

My two options (feel free to give some other suggestion)

1 - *United Artists Court Street Stadium 12* location - Downtown Brooklyn
108 Court St, Brooklyn, NY 11201
Ticket 12.50
Area Is Not Crowded
Near by trains
2,3,4,5 train (*Borough Hall*) 
N,R train (*Court Street-Borough Hall*) 
A,C,F train (*Jay Street-MetroTech*) 
We will chill at Barnes and nobles a bit. Get to know eachother then get something to eat afterward somewhere near by like Popeyes, Blimpie Sub etc.

or

2 - *AMC Theatres Empire 25* location - Manhattan
234 West 42nd Street, New York, NY
Ticket 13.00
Area Crowd
near by trains
A,C,E train (*42 Street-Port Authority Bus Terminal*)
1,2,3,7 train (*Times Square-42 Street*)
N,Q,R train (*Times Square- 42 Street*)
B,D,F,M train (*42 St-Bryant Park*)
We can chill the McDonalds a bit.

The time is changable. Feel free to make suggestion.


----------



## jimbo1

where should we meet up?


----------



## FadeToOne

jimbo1 said:


> where should we meet up?


For this weekend's movie, *Sunday, February 20th, 6:00 PM* in front of the *Best Buy* on 86th Street and Lexington Avenue (Upper East Side Manhattan). You can get there easily with the 6,5 or 4 train.

btw there's also another theater nearby that's playing the Black Swan.


----------



## rambo

what's the exact address? is it 1280 Lexington Ave?


----------



## FadeToOne

yeah, that's it.


----------



## Shooterrr

Let's watch the Justin Bieber movie! Yeah? :banana


----------



## Karsten

I don't know if theres even anything good out at the moment.


----------



## FadeToOne

Shooterrr said:


> Let's watch the Justin Bieber movie! Yeah? :banana


lol all this time I thought it was a joke that he had a movie out in 3D, but apparently not...


----------



## FireSoks

Yaaay, I'm up for meeting somewhere in the city even though I'm terrified of the thought. :b


----------



## FadeToOne

Nothing to be afraid of. We don't bite. It's not a full moon. 

I'll send everyone interested a PM with my number sometime tomorrow.

But do let me know if you're gonna come, so we know who to wait for.


----------



## rambo

Shooterrr said:


> Let's watch the Justin Bieber movie! Yeah? :banana


that would be scary.


----------



## Karsten

So, what's the scoop?


----------



## FadeToOne

thekloWN said:


> So, what's the scoop?


just sent a PM to interested people - but it didn't let me send it to everyone I think, so if you're interested in going and didn't get the PM, let me know and I'll send it anew.


----------



## FadeToOne

it's cold as sin today, but that shouldn't be something new to New Yorkers lol. We won't be outside for too long but make sure you dress warmly.

/motherly advice


----------



## FadeToOne

update:

We had a good time - 5 of us showed up, so that was very cool. We almost froze while looking for a restaurant (except for Amanda who loves the cold lol), but Subway saved the day.

We ended up seeing Unknown - sort of had mixed feelings on the movie, some good, some not so good parts. But it was entertaining overall.

Anyone who didn't come - don't be afraid to next time.

btw to everyone who went: this is the crazy bollywood sci fi movie I was talking about:


----------



## bvmaster

Yea, We had a great time in the city. It was great to meet everyone and just hang out.

I was thinking we could look into going to Chelsea Piers for this Sunday. It seems a bit pricey but we could choose 1 or 2 activities and maybe have a bite to eat afterwards.

There located right on riverside drive 23rd street. I'm sure you New Yorkers can figure out how to get there.

So maybe like around 2pm Sunday or something. What does everyone think?

Here is the link to there website:
http://www.chelseapiers.com/index.html


----------



## jimbo1

chelsea piers seems like a great idea, i might be able to make it sunday . Ill be looking forward to it. I know they have a rock wall.so maybe we can do that. OR if not im open to try something else.


----------



## rambo

FadeToOne said:


> update:
> 
> We had a good time - 5 of us showed up, so that was very cool. We almost froze while looking for a restaurant (except for Amanda who loves the cold lol), but Subway saved the day.
> 
> We ended up seeing Unknown - sort of had mixed feelings on the movie, some good, some not so good parts. But it was entertaining overall.
> 
> Anyone who didn't come - don't be afraid to next time.
> 
> btw to everyone who went: this is the crazy bollywood sci fi movie I was talking about:


_That movie is insane. You are right, it is Transformers on steroids._



bvmaster said:


> Yea, We had a great time in the city. It was great to meet everyone and just hang out.
> 
> I was thinking we could look into going to Chelsea Piers for this Sunday. It seems a bit pricey but we could choose 1 or 2 activities and maybe have a bite to eat afterwards.
> 
> There located right on riverside drive 23rd street. I'm sure you New Yorkers can figure out how to get there.
> 
> So maybe like around 2pm Sunday or something. What does everyone think?
> 
> Here is the link to there website:
> http://www.chelseapiers.com/index.html


_I dunno the rock climbing prices are ridiculously. Only thing I would do is that golf since the rest of the other info on the site is confusing and difficult to find. It is 20 dollar for for about an hour._


----------



## jimbo1

"I dunno the rock climbing prices are ridiculously. Only thing I would do is that golf since the rest of the other info on the site is confusing and difficult to find. It is 20 dollar for for about an hour."

your right the rock wall seem pricey, golf maybe a good choice.


----------



## FadeToOne

yeah this def. sounds like fun. Maybe for the first time we can do something simple like golf, then next time try different things.

Sunday sounds good, though maybe we should meet a bit before 2 pm so we can get organized, sign up for whatever needs signing up, have lunch etc. Maybe around 12 ?


----------



## nycdude

FadeToOne said:


> update:
> 
> We had a good time - 5 of us showed up, so that was very cool. We almost froze while looking for a restaurant (except for Amanda who loves the cold lol), but Subway saved the day.
> 
> We ended up seeing Unknown - sort of had mixed feelings on the movie, some good, some not so good parts. But it was entertaining overall.
> 
> Anyone who didn't come - don't be afraid to next time.
> 
> btw to everyone who went: this is the crazy bollywood sci fi movie I was talking about:


Cool! so who went?


----------



## rambo

FadeToOne, I suggest you to call and confirm it. The site said sometimes they have private events. Also, the 20 dollar ball blitz special is active at 6:00pm - 11:00pm on Sunday. Which means I dont know how much it will cost for us. http://www.chelseapiers.com/gcSpecials.htm


----------



## FadeToOne

rombow said:


> FadeToOne, I suggest you to call and confirm it. The site said sometimes they have private events. Also, the 20 dollar ball blitz special is active at 6:00pm - 11:00pm on Sunday. http://www.chelseapiers.com/gcSpecials.htm
> 
> Also, from skimming the site, I dont see much for guests. Most of the info look like it is for club members. But Im not sure. I suggest you to call and see what they have.


hmm well this is their page about golf: http://www.chelseapiers.com/gcHrsRates.htm but I'm not sure whether you need some kind of reservation or not.

yeah i guess I can try calling tomorrow.


----------



## FadeToOne

NEW PLAN

*Sunday, February 27th, 1:00 PM* in front of the *Best Buy* on 86th Street and Lexington Avenue (Upper East Side Manhattan). You can get there easily with the 6,5 or 4 train.

After lunch we can go to Eastside billiards - it's like a bar, but they have billiards, fusbal, ping pong, video games...fun stuff. $7.50 an hour, but we can decide how long we want to stay. http://www.eastsidebilliards.com/hoursrates

If you haven't been to a meetup before, let me know if you wanna come so I can send you a PM with my number.

So, who's up for doing this?


----------



## rambo

I prolly come. I dont know. I aint too comfortable with places like that.


----------



## FadeToOne

rombow said:


> I prolly come. I dont know. I aint too comfortable with places like that.


yeah nothing's set in stone, we can decide to do something else if people want. it's more about hanging out.


----------



## bvmaster

I'm up for coming this Sunday. I think the billiards place would be fun. I too am not comfortable in places like that but I can tolerate it fine. Plus we will be with each other there and after a couple it shouldn't be too bad. 

We could always chill in central park or something. What if we were to go towards lower manhattan where there is a lot of stuff to do , like the wax meuseum or something?


----------



## FadeToOne

awesome. Yeah, we'll figure something. See you then.


----------



## nycdude

hey what ever happened to rctriplefresh5 did he come to one of the meetings.


----------



## jimbo1

i dont know if i could make it tommorow , If this is a weekly gathering thing, im game. wax museum? never heard of it. they have things made out of wax? sounds interesting though.


----------



## jimbo1

so i dont think i can make it tommorow. but have fun guys, hope to meet you guys in the future. hayden planetarium or the natural history musuem sound fun. THe planetarium used to have a laser light show but not anymore. now they have just "history of the universe" movie going. keep options open.


----------



## FadeToOne

jimbo1 said:


> so i dont think i can make it tommorow. but have fun guys, hope to meet you guys in the future. hayden planetarium or the natural history musuem sound fun. THe planetarium used to have a laser light show but not anymore. now they have just "history of the universe" movie going. keep options open.


too bad. But yeah, we'll definitely keep doing stuff.

There are also basketball courts nearby btw.


----------



## rambo

bvmaster said:


> I'm up for coming this Sunday. I think the billiards place would be fun. I too am not comfortable in places like that but I can tolerate it fine. Plus we will be with each other there and after a couple it shouldn't be too bad.
> 
> We could always chill in central park or something. What if we were to go towards lower manhattan where there is a lot of stuff to do , like the wax meuseum or something?


_ya central park wud be an options but we gotta w8 until it is less cold._



FadeToOne said:


> too bad. But yeah, we'll definitely keep doing stuff.
> There are also basketball courts nearby btw.


_Im wit dat. I didnt play ball in a min.

Btw, did you or Bvs start the group meetup yet?_


----------



## bvmaster

rombow said:


> _ya central park wud be an options but we gotta w8 until it is less cold._
> 
> _Im wit dat. I didnt play ball in a min.
> 
> Btw, did you or Bvs start the group meetup yet?_


Yea, we could get somthin to eat and then play bbal or something.

I think it would be a great idea to move this to meetup.com and also try to link back to the forum if we do so. The only thing with meetup is that the person that starts the group has to pay a monthly fee, which sucks.


----------



## jimbo1

bvmaster said:


> Yea, we could get somthin to eat and then play bbal or something.
> 
> I think it would be a great idea to move this to meetup.com and also try to link back to the forum if we do so. The only thing with meetup is that the person that starts the group has to pay a monthly fee, which sucks.


or the gathering section on this forum. thats always free.


----------



## chat1687

*damn*

wish this was started early moved out of nyc recently!! lived on 90th and 3rd


----------



## rambo

bvmaster said:


> Yea, we could get somthin to eat and then play bbal or something.
> 
> I think it would be a great idea to move this to meetup.com and also try to link back to the forum if we do so. The only thing with meetup is that the person that starts the group has to pay a monthly fee, which sucks.


Dam I didnt know that. How much they charge a month? Depending on the amount you can ask for donation if it isnt alot.

Yo, what happen on the 27th? what did yall do?


----------



## FadeToOne

rombow said:


> Dam I didnt know that. How much they charge a month? Depending on the amount you can ask for donation if it isnt alot.
> 
> Yo, what happen on the 27th? what did yall do?


It was just me and Brad, but we had a good time, we played basketball at the nearby park. Though had to chase away an army of kids hogging the court lol.

as for meetup.com, i think there already are a few SA groups there...but I prefer just to keep this to our forum. You get to know people a little bit better and make direct plans than just meetup up with total strangers.


----------



## Karsten

Bump


----------



## rctriplefresh5

nycdude said:


> hey what ever happened to rctriplefresh5 did he come to one of the meetings.


hey, i did not as ny was a lil too far. I woulnt mind hitching a ride with the op, even though we never met and he could be a serial killer lol...ill have to bring my pepper spray.


----------



## Shooterrr

^ haha.

When it gets warmer can we play basketball? I haven't played in sooo long and I've been dying to have some people to play with. I'm too scared to join a game at my local park. lol.


----------



## Sollozzo

Brooklyn, NY here.


----------



## bvmaster

Shooterrr said:


> ^ haha.
> 
> When it gets warmer can we play basketball? I haven't played in sooo long and I've been dying to have some people to play with. I'm too scared to join a game at my local park. lol.


Yea Definentley! We should organize a meetup to do that again. Stoyan and I bought a bball this past meetup and it will be the official SAS ball of fun! Yes I realize that was corny but lets start thinking of what we can do this upcoming weekend.

All who have not yet come, please think about attending as it would awesome to meet more people form the forum.

P.S: If anyone is from NJand wants a ride let me know. Stoyan (fadetoone) can vouch that I'm not a serial killer


----------



## rctriplefresh5

bvmaster said:


> Yea Definentley! We should organize a meetup to do that again. Stoyan and I bought a bball this past meetup and it will be the official SAS ball of fun! Yes I realize that was corny but lets start thinking of what we can do this upcoming weekend.
> 
> All who have not yet come, please think about attending as it would awesome to meet more people form the forum.
> 
> P.S: If anyone is from NJand wants a ride let me know. Stoyan (fadetoone) can vouch that I'm not a serial killer


i dont want to get too much into detail about where i live, but are you close to monmouth county?


----------



## FadeToOne

bvmaster said:


> Yea Definentley! We should organize a meetup to do that again. Stoyan and I bought a bball this past meetup and it will be the official SAS ball of fun! Yes I realize that was corny but lets start thinking of what we can do this upcoming weekend.
> 
> All who have not yet come, please think about attending as it would awesome to meet more people form the forum.
> 
> P.S: If anyone is from NJand wants a ride let me know. Stoyan (fadetoone) can vouch that I'm not a serial killer


lol well you would be a pretty lousy serial killer if you let me find out your secret :b

but someone else's turn to put up a concrete idea out there for the weekend. I've done it 3 times in a row lol.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

FadeToOne said:


> lol well you would be a pretty lousy serial killer if you let me find out your secret :b
> 
> but someone else's turn to put up a concrete idea out there for the weekend. I've done it 3 times in a row lol.


my idea still stands. stuf yer face..new brunswick nj..right by the college where fun **** is bound to happen.
http://www.stuffyerface.com/


----------



## FadeToOne

rctriplefresh5 said:


> my idea still stands. stuf yer face..new brunswick nj..right by the college where fun **** is bound to happen.
> http://www.stuffyerface.com/


looks like a fun place. It's a bit far but I'd be up for taking the trip.

Only thing is I'm swamped with stuff I need to get done this weekend, so maybe next time.


----------



## Sollozzo

Jeesh, all the people in this thread makes me wonder if the NY/NJ area is a place where anxiety runs rampant. I would definitely not be surprised if this region is highly prone to causing people anxiety.


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> my idea still stands. stuf yer face..new brunswick nj..right by the college where fun **** is bound to happen.
> http://www.stuffyerface.com/


I would definentley be up for doing this. Its not too far from me. I would think a Saturday night would be best but then again a lot of colleges are out for spring break, so that means any night wouldbe good.

Who else would be up for doing something in NJ?

P.S: If anyone from NYC wants to come you can take a short train ride to secaucus junction and I would be willing to pick people up.


----------



## bvmaster

Sollozzo said:


> Jeesh, all the people in this thread makes me wonder if the NY/NJ area is a place where anxiety runs rampant. I would definitely not be surprised if this region is highly prone to causing people anxiety.


I think there could be a lot of truth to that. However it could just be that since the tri-state is the most densley/heavly populated metro area in US that there are just a larger amount of us with SA compared to the rest of the states.


----------



## rambo

FadeToOne said:


> It was just me and Brad, but we had a good time, we played basketball at the nearby park. Though had to chase away an army of kids hogging the court lol.
> 
> as for meetup.com, i think there already are a few SA groups there...but I prefer just to keep this to our forum. You get to know people a little bit better and make direct plans than just meetup up with total strangers.


Dam, I would have join yall if I knew yall was doing bball. Yall didnt sound confident so I wasnt sure.

And for the meetup, I expected it to be for the forums only. On the meetup site, it is possible to make ppl who trying to join have to be members of forum. But I understand it. It aint no biggy.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

how close r u to monmouth county brad


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> how close r u to monmouth county brad


I'm about 40 Minutes from Monmouth and like 30 from east Brunswick. I usualy find myself all over NJ, I'm not always in one spot so it really depends on the day.


----------



## rambo

FadeToOne said:


> but someone else's turn to put up a concrete idea out there for the weekend. I've done it 3 times in a row lol.


Ya you need a break now.

Anyway, I was wondering if anybody want to see a movie this *Sunday the 6th of March at 2:00*? at *AMC Loews Lincoln Square 13 around 66th street* in Manhattan? We can do the same activities like last time, talk, get something to eat then attend the movie theater. I want see *Adjustment Bureau*. I remember seeing the preview when we saw Unknown.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

brad if u could drive me to stuf yer face thatd be cool, or if not ill drive. i just ge anxious with parking there since it;s all parralel parking and its really busy


----------



## nonso

Hmm.. I live in Monmouth county.

Can we try to get a NJ one together?


----------



## rctriplefresh5

i really wanna go to stuf yer face if youre game =op
plius being around the college will be fun


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Haha you guys know stuff yer face. I go there sometimes during the weekend. There's also the grease trucks right next to it. On a side note, I think someone should start some weekly/bi-weekly meetup for nj, if there's interest. I know on meetup.com there's a very active, relatively large SA group for people living in NYC, but not so much for nj.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

you a rutgers student? i am but i go to th freeold campus joined with brookdale.
can we count u in?


----------



## gooeygumdrops

I'm not a student but I live like 20 minutes from that area. I'm not sure when you guys are going but if it's this weekend I can't, since im out of town. Next weekend though is a different story. You guys should check out Hoboken this weekend. It's the st. Pattys day parade and it gets pretty wild on Saturday 

NB can be a lot of fun actually, although I've never had any luck meeting girls there lol


----------



## rctriplefresh5

gooeygumdrops said:


> I'm not a student but I live like 20 minutes from that area. I'm not sure when you guys are going but if it's this weekend I can't, since im out of town. Next weekend though is a different story. You guys should check out Hoboken this weekend. It's the st. Pattys day parade and it gets pretty wild on Saturday
> 
> NB can be a lot of fun actually, although I've never had any luck meeting girls there lol


i got too much work this weekend, so itll be at earliest next


----------



## nycdude

rombow said:


> Ya you need a break now.
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if anybody want to see a movie this *Sunday the 6th of March at 2:00*? at *AMC Loews Lincoln Square 13 around 66th street* in Manhattan? We can do the same activities like last time, talk, get something to eat then attend the movie theater. I want see *Adjustment Bureau*. I remember seeing the preview when we saw Unknown.


I actually live nearby this theater, i went here a long time ago with some school friends during middle school, good times.


----------



## bvmaster

YEs, lets aim for next weekend in NB. I'm willing to drive people in, FYI.


----------



## rambo

bvmaster said:


> YEs, lets aim for next weekend in NB. I'm willing to drive people in, FYI.


What's NB?


----------



## rambo

nycdude said:


> I actually live nearby this theater, i went here a long time ago with some school friends during middle school, good times.


Coolz0rz, I never went to it, I just googled it and read review about it. It sounds like one of the coolings ones.


----------



## FadeToOne

bvmaster said:


> YEs, lets aim for next weekend in NB. I'm willing to drive people in, FYI.


Sounds good. We'll split the parking and/or any bridge-crossing. (lol no idea how to get there otherwise)


----------



## Karsten

FadeToOne said:


> Sounds good. We'll split the parking and/or any bridge-crossing. (lol no idea how to get there otherwise)


 If that's the case, is there a spot in the city I can meet up with you, Fade? I would need a ride as well.


----------



## FireSoks

Fill me in on the meetup for next week whenever it comes about please. May have to work which sucks.

I would consider heading to Jersey but would also need a lift. 

And agreed with Rombow, I wanted to attempt playing bball although id probably fall on my face FadeToOne!!


----------



## Opie

When and where is this meetup? I see people saying NJ and NYC lol.


----------



## FadeToOne

Opie said:


> When and where is this meetup? I see people saying NJ and NYC lol.


the next one is in NJ - http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/stuf-yer-face-new-jersey-official-thread-117717/


----------



## Opie

FadeToOne said:


> the next one is in NJ - http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/stuf-yer-face-new-jersey-official-thread-117717/


I'm in North Jersey. NYC is actually closer to me than New Brunswick. There are probably a lot more people on this board in the area who don't know about this thread or possible meet-ups coming up. So maybe if any of you see someone who is around the NYC area, maybe shoot them a PM.


----------



## bvmaster

*Next Meetup. "The Village"*

So the next meetup will be in Greenwich village. Eiether Friday night or Saturday, TBD.

This will be a great opportunity for us as a group to experience some nightlife and have some fun like people our age do. Everyone will be understanding and supportive on what each-others limits are and there should not be any pressure to do anything.

So there are a infinite number of things in the village:

Manhattan Shuttle Crawl
http://www.newyorkpartyshuttle.com/crawl/--Only thing we would do. If Chosen
I have been on a Shuttle Crawl before and its awesome and very affordable.

Underground Comedy and Music Clubs. (These are wha the village is known for. It can be a very relaxed setting or busy.

Game Center. Ping Pong, Billiards, shuffle board, card tables etc. These game places are awesome and people tend to be very friendly.

So for example, we could grab somehting to eat go to a comedy/music club and the game center.

For those who havent been to a meetup. DONT be afraid to come. We have had a few meetups and everyone is extermley cool and supportive of eachother.

These plans are completely flexible. IF anyone has suggestions please do not hold back.

P.S: IT would be cool to see people from NJ attend. If you're from central NJ, you could take the train into NYC without a problem. If there is a high interest level form people in NJ I would be willing to pick people up at secausucs for those who aren't comfortable going all the way into the city alone.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

bvmaster said:


> So the next meetup will be in Greenwich village. Eiether Friday night or Saturday, TBD.
> 
> This will be a great opportunity for us as a group to experience some nightlife and have some fun like people our age do. Everyone will be understanding and supportive on what each-others limits are and there should not be any pressure to do anything.
> 
> So there are a infinite number of things in the village:
> 
> Manhattan Shuttle Crawl
> http://www.newyorkpartyshuttle.com/crawl/--Only thing we would do. If Chosen
> I have been on a Shuttle Crawl before and its awesome and very affordable.
> 
> Underground Comedy and Music Clubs. (These are wha the village is known for. It can be a very relaxed setting or busy.
> 
> Game Center. Ping Pong, Billiards, shuffle board, card tables etc. These game places are awesome and people tend to be very friendly.
> 
> So for example, we could grab somehting to eat go to a comedy/music club and the game center.
> 
> For those who havent been to a meetup. DONT be afraid to come. We have had a few meetups and everyone is extermley cool and supportive of eachother.
> 
> These plans are completely flexible. IF anyone has suggestions please do not hold back.
> 
> P.S: IT would be cool to see people from NJ attend. If you're from central NJ, you could take the train into NYC without a problem. If there is a high interest level form people in NJ I would be willing to pick people up at secausucs for those who aren't comfortable going all the way into the city alone.


i thought yesterday's meet up went well. hopefully you guys didnt hate me too badly. hard to tell if people like you as a person or are being nice haha..but i thought it was a good time.
ill have to enter saucaucus into my gps and see where it is...like i said in the car im a lil worried going that far,especially on the highway, but i will see.
also i dont really understand what the shuttle crawl is?


----------



## FadeToOne

bvmaster said:


> So the next meetup will be in Greenwich village. Eiether Friday night or Saturday, TBD.
> 
> This will be a great opportunity for us as a group to experience some nightlife and have some fun like people our age do. Everyone will be understanding and supportive on what each-others limits are and there should not be any pressure to do anything.
> 
> So there are a infinite number of things in the village:
> 
> Manhattan Shuttle Crawl
> http://www.newyorkpartyshuttle.com/crawl/--Only thing we would do. If Chosen
> I have been on a Shuttle Crawl before and its awesome and very affordable.
> 
> Underground Comedy and Music Clubs. (These are wha the village is known for. It can be a very relaxed setting or busy.
> 
> Game Center. Ping Pong, Billiards, shuffle board, card tables etc. These game places are awesome and people tend to be very friendly.
> 
> So for example, we could grab somehting to eat go to a comedy/music club and the game center.
> 
> For those who havent been to a meetup. DONT be afraid to come. We have had a few meetups and everyone is extermley cool and supportive of eachother.
> 
> These plans are completely flexible. IF anyone has suggestions please do not hold back.
> 
> P.S: IT would be cool to see people from NJ attend. If you're from central NJ, you could take the train into NYC without a problem. If there is a high interest level form people in NJ I would be willing to pick people up at secausucs for those who aren't comfortable going all the way into the city alone.


Yeah I've been there 1-2 times, it's a cool place. Saturday afternoon/night sounds like fun.


----------



## FadeToOne

rctriplefresh5 said:


> i thought yesterday's meet up went well. hopefully you guys didnt hate me too badly. hard to tell if people like you as a person or are being nice haha..but i thought it was a good time.
> ill have to enter saucaucus into my gps and see where it is...like i said in the car im a lil worried going that far,especially on the highway, but i will see.
> also i dont really understand what the shuttle crawl is?


nah man, you're a funny dude. :b I guess there aren't too many things to do there but go to bars and eat ridiculously spicy foods, but still it went pretty good I think, we got to practice some socializing.

You should def. come to NY this weekend.


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> i thought yesterday's meet up went well. hopefully you guys didnt hate me too badly. hard to tell if people like you as a person or are being nice haha..but i thought it was a good time.
> ill have to enter saucaucus into my gps and see where it is...like i said in the car im a lil worried going that far,especially on the highway, but i will see.
> also i dont really understand what the shuttle crawl is?


I thought it went really well to. I think everyone had a good time. I do have to say, I actually hated you RC I thought you were a lousy person, just because you didnt know what a cover charge was, lol jk. Nah I thought you were chill and funny. But I know especially if its your first meetup its hard not to think people are just being nice.

I think its hard to really make a solid judgment of a person on a first encounter. IT takes a long time in order to get a accurate idea of who someone is in full. Honestly for me, I get nervous talking around lots of people, meeting people for first time and making conversation. So because of my SA it hides who I really am, so this might sound weird but during this past meetup that wasnt my true self since I wasn't completely comfortable. It's also hard for others to tell that I have SA because I'm not secure in showing it. However I dont have a problem talking about it on SAS. Hoepfully as we get to know eachther more through "hanging out" some of eachothers walls will break down and we'll experience what its like to be SA free around each-other. I hope this wasnt to insightful.

I also had worries that you guys thought I was stuck up, weird or stupid. Although I do tend to say stupid stuff out of being nervous. I hope my worries are just a product of my SA and not true.

I think my post is long enough for know.


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> i thought yesterday's meet up went well. hopefully you guys didnt hate me too badly. hard to tell if people like you as a person or are being nice haha..but i thought it was a good time.
> ill have to enter saucaucus into my gps and see where it is...like i said in the car im a lil worried going that far,especially on the highway, but i will see.
> also i dont really understand what the shuttle crawl is?


You could always hop the train from your local station to secaucus and I could meet you there. How bout that sir!


----------



## rctriplefresh5

bvmaster said:


> You could always hop the train from your local station to secaucus and I could meet you there. How bout that sir!


well i just looked at the n transit site, and i have no idea where my local train station is lol. i see a bus station right here,but the fare is 20 bucks and id have to board and depart a few times, so i think my best option is driving to meet you at the secaucus station. i just hope i make it in one piece =p.
and i need there address to put in my gps..cause i dont have it. lol im anxious thinking about the drive haha.


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> well i just looked at the n transit site, and i have no idea where my local train station is lol. i see a bus station right here,but the fare is 20 bucks and id have to board and depart a few times, so i think my best option is driving to meet you at the secaucus station. i just hope i make it in one piece =p.
> and i need there address to put in my gps..cause i dont have it. lol im anxious thinking about the drive haha.


Its a good drive about 1hr and 10 from manaplan to secaucus.I f your not comfortable stick to driving to east brunswick and pickup the train to secaucus. However its like close to a 2 hour ride, lol.

WHat you could do is drive to Roselle Park Nj. Really simple and easy from where you are. You could park in front of my aunts house. I park on the street there all the time since they allow overnight parking and never tow (unless you block someones driveway lol). Shes right outside the city so its like 45 Min train ride.

Just throwing out the options. Probally the easiest in my opionion is just driving to secaucus.


----------



## FadeToOne

bvmaster said:


> I thought it went really well to. I think everyone had a good time. I do have to say, I actually hated you RC I thought you were a lousy person, just because you didnt know what a cover charge was, lol jk. Nah I thought you were chill and funny. But I know especially if its your first meetup its hard not to think people are just being nice.
> 
> I think its hard to really make a solid judgment of a person on a first encounter. IT takes a long time in order to get a accurate idea of who someone is in full. Honestly for me, I get nervous talking around lots of people, meeting people for first time and making conversation. So because of my SA it hides who I really am, so this might sound weird but during this past meetup that wasnt my true self since I wasn't completely comfortable. It's also hard for others to tell that I have SA because I'm not secure in showing it. However I dont have a problem talking about it on SAS. Hoepfully as we get to know eachther more through "hanging out" some of eachothers walls will break down and we'll experience what its like to be SA free around each-other. I hope this wasnt to insightful.
> 
> I also had worries that you guys thought I was stuck up, weird or stupid. Although I do tend to say stupid stuff out of being nervous. I hope my worries are just a product of my SA and not true.
> 
> I think my post is long enough for know.


lol dude you have nothing to be worried about at all, you were totally fine. We all did good I think, especially considering bars aren't generally the easiest place for people in our "community service" group. :b

For me - yeah I get quiet sometimes, but again - I can't really force myself to say something just for the sake of it. That's what bugs me in social situations where all the other people are very outgoing, you're sort of expected to do that, and if you don't, you look like you don't really want to be there, or are just weird. Hopefully you guys don't think the same lol.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

bvmaster said:


> Its a good drive about 1hr and 10 from manaplan to secaucus.I f your not comfortable stick to driving to east brunswick and pickup the train to secaucus. However its like close to a 2 hour ride, lol.
> 
> WHat you could do is drive to Roselle Park Nj. Really simple and easy from where you are. You could park in front of my aunts house. I park on the street there all the time since they allow overnight parking and never tow (unless you block someones driveway lol). Shes right outside the city so its like 45 Min train ride.
> 
> Just throwing out the options. Probally the easiest in my opionion is just driving to secaucus.


ugh all the options sound horrible lol. i thought secaucus was 40 mins away.
i never heard of roselle park nj, but if it's outside of the city it's prob a long tough ride..send me her address man. i''ve never used public transport though, so id prefer to go on the train with you at secaucus.
idk how far of a drive secaucus is to you ,if meeting me somewhere a lil closer is out of your way or not?


----------



## rctriplefresh5

FadeToOne said:


> lol dude you have nothing to be worried about at all, you were totally fine. We all did good I think, especially considering bars aren't generally the easiest place for people in our "community service" group. :b
> 
> For me - yeah I get quiet sometimes, but again - I can't really force myself to say something just for the sake of it. That's what bugs me in social situations where all the other people are very outgoing, you're sort of expected to do that, and if you don't, you look like you don't really want to be there, or are just weird. Hopefully you guys don't think the same lol.


community service lol.


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> ugh all the options sound horrible lol. i thought secaucus was 40 mins away.
> i never heard of roselle park nj, but if it's outside of the city it's prob a long tough ride..send me her address man. i''ve never used public transport though, so id prefer to go on the train with you at secaucus.
> idk how far of a drive secaucus is to you ,if meeting me somewhere a lil closer is out of your way or not?


Well its close to 40 min from secaucus junction to morganville but over hour from manapalan. But any of the options are going to be a good solid 1 1/2-2 hours for both of us, to get to the village, but def worth it believe me.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...30592&sspn=0.172664,0.482368&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=12 Aunts House


----------



## rctriplefresh5

bvmaster said:


> Well its close to 40 min from secaucus junction to morganville but over hour from manapalan. But any of the options are going to be a good solid 1 1/2-2 hours for both of us, to get to the village, but def worth it believe me.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...30592&sspn=0.172664,0.482368&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=12 Aunts House


i think the only thing that will work is for me to meet you at secaucus so we can take the train together...cause i have never used public transit, nd am confident ill **** it up...plus id rather talk to you on the train then sit and do nothing
what is the address to the station? i will mapquest it.
sine you travel so much you should just do some community service and pick me up again =p
jk


----------



## rctriplefresh5

mapquested this [701-729] Secaucus Rd, Jersey City, NJ 07307
1 hr and several merges


----------



## rctriplefresh5

bvmaster said:


> No probs. I drive like a nyc taxi cab so you would have to bring a spew bag thought i would give out the warning...lol jk.


you needed a spew bag mr sideways driver


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> i think the only thing that will work is for me to meet you at secaucus so we can take the train together...cause i have never used public transit, nd am confident ill **** it up...plus id rather talk to you on the train then sit and do nothing
> what is the address to the station? i will mapquest it.
> sine you travel so much you should just do some community service and pick me up again =p
> jk


Community Service, hah. Sure. I would love to travel down and pick u up. But unless you get Obama to make gas free then you got to cough up some dough. lol.

County Road & County Avenue, Secaucus, NJ


----------



## rctriplefresh5

id be willing to give you some more dough man..if youd be willing to come out here. the trip to secaucus is 37 miles for me..my car gets around that per gallon o a round trip would cost around 6 and change...i guess i could give 8 buck to you? lo that's prob not enough for you to come out here though ha
idk how much a train ticket is, id like to get to nyc and back for under 15 if possiblecause i gotta eat too ha. plus idk how much these places we are gonna go to are.


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> id be willing to give you some more dough man..if youd be willing to come out here. the trip to secaucus is 37 miles for me..my car gets around that per gallon o a round trip would cost around 6 and change...i guess i could give 8 buck to you? lo that's prob not enough for you to come out here though ha
> idk how much a train ticket is, id like to get to nyc and back for under 15 if possiblecause i gotta eat too ha. plus idk how much these places we are gonna go to are.


10 would be fine and then its like 5 for the train. I would be lying if I told you it would be cheap, its the city. But think of it this way. Its all about the experience. It wouldnt be somethjing you would do on a weekly basis. :boogie


----------



## rctriplefresh5

bvmaster said:


> 10 would be fine and then its like 5 for the train. I would be lying if I told you it would be cheap, its the city. But think of it this way. Its all about the experience. It wouldnt be somethjing you would do on a weekly basis. :boogie


HOW ABOUT [email protected][email protected]? =p haah jk 10 will work
hahaahahah
is the 5 a round pass? or is it one way?

we had a good time, so obviously i wanna come!
i think when spring-break is finished we should go back to rutgers and either go to a party or go to the bars on lady night

lol i thought you wanted to do weekly meetups? getting tired of me already =p

nah but yeah 10 bucks aint too bad for you to come all the way out here...hopefully it only costs 5 bucks for both ways though


----------



## bvmaster

Aight cool. I hope its 5 round to. Hopefully my brother can come he is real chill. 

Nah man, I do want to have weekly meetups but not always in the city. It just gets expensive. 

We should go back to rutgers and go to parties/bars. I want to conquer my fear at initiaing.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

bvmaster said:


> Aight cool. I hope its 5 round to. Hopefully my brother can come he is real chill.
> 
> Nah man, I do want to have weekly meetups but not always in the city. It just gets expensive.
> 
> We should go back to rutgers and go to parties/bars. I want to conquer my fear at initiaing.


whered u find out it was 5? was it on the site? did it say one trip? they ight have a round pass for like 8 then.

oh and if we get pulled over by the cops again i get gas money back =p lol jk


----------



## gooeygumdrops

What up guys. Mad good times at Brunswick Saturday night. Thanks for picking my friend up and going along with the community service thing lol. He's a nice guy but I'm not sure how'd he react if I told him I have SA. He's really outgoing and i thought he'd be a good person to invite. On a side note, he texted me on Sunday and told me that his stomach was jacked up from that spicy sauce.

Let me know about Saturday night. Rc i think the train station "Aberdeen matawan" may be near you


----------



## gooeygumdrops

You guys got pulled over? Riding dirty again?


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Hahaha community service...there's probably like a million other things I could have came up with besides community service. I should have said we are a bunch of Justin beiber enthusiasts or something.


----------



## ak2218

The plan sounds pretty cool and all but im kind of low on money at the moment =\ the train is also $30 round trip to get to NY from where I live. How much is it going to be at this place?


----------



## rctriplefresh5

gooeygumdrops said:


> What up guys. Mad good times at Brunswick Saturday night. Thanks for picking my friend up and going along with the community service thing lol. He's a nice guy but I'm not sure how'd he react if I told him I have SA. He's really outgoing and i thought he'd be a good person to invite. On a side note, he texted me on Sunday and told me that his stomach was jacked up from that spicy sauce.
> 
> Let me know about Saturday night. Rc i think the train station "Aberdeen matawan" may be near you


you were def fun to hang out with man hope you could make it to nyc.
crazy how a lil smear, not even the size of the top of the straw could do that......
you're right matawan is closest...although i think ill just let brad drive e lol
a train from aberdeen to secaucus junc is 14 bucks so letting brad take me in comes out to 10....but this has me worried itll be 14 from secaucus to ny.
i think brad would save on trains if we just went straight through to ny by car..and i dont think it;d take much more time?
although im still down with the original plan.
it's also 14 dollars for a one way straight to ny. either way it comes to 28round trip...i think driving straight in we would save.
if brad doesnt want to maybe i could just eet him at the aberdeen station and we could take the train straight to ny...idk if he'd use more gad foing that then he would meeting e at secaucus
i def think driving in is prob the cheapest though


----------



## rctriplefresh5

bvmaster said:


> Aight cool. I hope its 5 round to. Hopefully my brother can come he is real chill.
> 
> Nah man, I do want to have weekly meetups but not always in the city. It just gets expensive.
> 
> We should go back to rutgers and go to parties/bars. I want to conquer my fear at initiaing.


brad ny penn is the same distance as secaucus is for me...1 hr...i say we just drive from shoprite straight to ny...**** the trains///14 each way
and from what i see there are no tolls.
this is penn right
33rd street in brooklyn ny

well ntransit says this is penn 
*390 7th Avenue, New York

but still 1 hour..this one isnt toll free though
*


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> you were def fun to hang out with man hope you could make it to nyc.
> crazy how a lil smear, not even the size of the top of the straw could do that......
> you're right matawan is closest...although i think ill just let brad drive e lol
> a train from aberdeen to secaucus junc is 14 bucks so letting brad take me in comes out to 10....but this has me worried itll be 14 from secaucus to ny.
> i think brad would save on trains if we just went straight through to ny by car..and i dont think it;d take much more time?
> although im still down with the original plan.


Ya you would think it would be easier to go straight through but its 8 bucks for the tunnel/toll and then parking in the city on a fri/sat is like 20 or more. So it can be a lot. Then again we could laways spend the entire time looking for street parking, that would be fun. lol.

Goo: You could always meet with RC and I'll pick u both up, if thats convenient for you.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

bvmaster said:


> Ya you would think it would be easier to go straight through but its 8 bucks for the tunnel/toll and then parking in the city on a fri/sat is like 20 or more. So it can be a lot. Then again we could laways spend the entire time looking for street parking, that would be fun. lol.
> 
> Goo: You could always meet with RC and I'll pick u both up, if thats convenient for you.


dude i def think we should look for a spot to park on...we could just leave nj a lil earlier. 0 train dollars plus the 10 ill give you should make it a better deal than the trains for sure. i figure secaucus aint that close to you either, so you wouldnt use much more gas picking e up at shoprite and going to ny as you would going to secaucus then hitting the trains.

i think it's something to think about...and yeah if gooy comes with us, he can forgo the train cost and pitch in man...and what bout your brother =p no free rides mister 
well ok it's your car so i guess ur bro cancome haha


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Hey i don't mind either way. I was going to take the train in Brunswick but I'm flexible. However I would not suggest driving in NYC unless you think it's worth it. Between the traffic, pedestrians, and lack of parking it can really suck. People are also really aggressive drivers in NYC. If money is such an issue I can cover some costs to make it easier for everyone, which would include you ak2218.


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> brad ny penn is the same distance as secaucus is for me...1 hr...i say we just drive from shoprite straight to ny...**** the trains///14 each way
> and from what i see there are no tolls.
> this is penn right
> 33rd street in brooklyn ny
> 
> well ntransit says this is penn
> *390 7th Avenue, New York*
> 
> *but still 1 hour..this one isnt toll free though*


Wait, Penn station. So youre still thinking about the train?


----------



## gooeygumdrops

I guess the main issue is that if you are going into the city, it's going to be expensive. Everything is marked up: taxis, drinks, etc


----------



## gooeygumdrops

I think rc was just trying to find a spot so you can set your gps to in order to get into NYC


----------



## rctriplefresh5

gooeygumdrops said:


> I think rc was just trying to find a spot so you can set your gps to in order to get into NYC


brad is not as intelligent as us gooey...talk in slow terms 
but yeah gooey, money is one reason i am skeptic aboutt he trains. 26 round way is hefty...in addition to the 10 id be paying brad to accompany me as my sexy boyfriend.


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Well why don't we meet up somewhere near NYC then or something. Jersey city and Hoboken are much cheaper to get to and have an active night scene. Morristown is pretty cool too but kinda far from NYC


----------



## gooeygumdrops

I think Hoboken could work well. We could drive to secacus and take the train to Hoboken . It should be cheap. I have a friend who lives in that area although he tends to be busy. Hoboken is also easy for NYC people to get to, so our NYC team can come no problem as well


----------



## rctriplefresh5

gooeygumdrops said:


> Well why don't we meet up somewhere near NYC then or something. Jersey city and Hoboken are much cheaper to get to and have an active night scene. Morristown is pretty cool too but kinda far from NYC


stoyan lives in ny so it would give him a break.plus brad and ithought ny would be cool for a change and brad put a lot of effort into looking for attractions.plus the village sounds kinda cool.
i think if brad drove us in, and you pitched in the money you were going to spend on a train ticket....we could get there for very cheap...if i give brad 10 bucks, and you give him 10 your 10 would cover tolls, mine would cover gas, and we could either park for free, or he could pay at a garage since more people are chipping in.....and if alk wants to meet us im sure he could chip in as well....but brad's car is gonna be cramped...so i think with just us itll be alright!
but yeah i think if you meet us at the shoprite in malboro where brad is picking me up, we can get to ny for pretty cheap...and not have to take a lame *** train

i wasnt sure if ou were gonna meet up with us again though gooey. you seemed too cool for us haha jk =p


----------



## gooeygumdrops

I hear you. Well I guess we should see what everyone else thinks and commit to something


----------



## rctriplefresh5

alright, sounds good. but if brad's down are you alright with that?


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Yeah I don't think it would be a problem. However if he doesn't feel comfortable Hoboken is a great choice. It's 2.75 each way from secaucus to Hoboken and 15 min path station ride from NYC to hoboken. Just wanted to lay out some other options if need be. I don't even know Hoboken too well i just know it can get kinda wild


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Haha no you guys are definitely cool. The only cool thing I can give myself credit for is getting into a frat and I only lasted for a week lol. Basically as Charlie sheen will probably say very soon, "not winning!"


----------



## rctriplefresh5

gooeygumdrops said:


> Haha no you guys are definitely cool. The only cool thing I can give myself credit for is getting into a frat and I only lasted for a week lol. Basically as Charlie sheen will probably say very soon, "not winning!"


lol yeah...we had some good inside jokes...charlie sheen,community service cover charge (you *******s)..free smells...lol
hopefully brad sees this as the best way to go about things, as i think it is. i mean i pay 10, you pay 10...he gets gas and tolls covered, and at worst he pays for parking..and at best he finds a free spot


----------



## bvmaster

lol. YEa Im not as intelligent as you guys you need to write at a elemtary level, so I can understand.

Alright heres my lowdown from all the posts I read. Yall excuse me for my analytical ways of planning **** out.

Gooey:

We def should go into Greenwich Village. The party scene and vibe is incredible. ITs like a magical place where all youre dreams will come true. Ok, so Im prob setting expectations a little to high. But its just sick, especially since its centered in NYU territory so lots of hot chicas.

Transportation: I have no problem at all driving into the city. I just have to remeber to not mistake a one way street as a entrance to a park (like nb). I do have expereience driving in/taking the train and you quickly find that although its slower by train it comes out to be cheaper. Its because with driving you can have a idea for cost but there are so many variables that jack cost up.

I was just thinking though after a late night in the city its going to be hard to drive all the way back to morganville. What if RC and Gooey (plus anyone else is welcome) meet at the shoprite and drive 35 to my aunts in roselle park which is like halfway and we can meet there and Ill drive into the village (like 35 min straight through). This way you guys pay me like 5 each plus split tolls and parking.

Keep in mind there's no way to get around the $8 one way toll fare into the city. In our case we would take the Holland Tunnel which pretty much goes right into village.

We need to plan this ahead so it could be cheap. A lot of entertainment in the village you can do in the moment but the best stuff requires reservations to avoid long lines and higher fees. I suggest we look into some stuff for reservations. Read a little online about the village and let everyone know what you re interested in and we all can decide.

(If we plan ahead we could get parking for as cheap as 10-20 dollars for 6-12 hours) http://nyc.bestparking.com/index.php#1

I hope this isn't too short. I wanted to give more details.


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> stoyan lives in ny so it would give him a break.plus brad and ithought ny would be cool for a change and brad put a lot of effort into looking for attractions.plus the village sounds kinda cool.
> i think if brad drove us in, and you pitched in the money you were going to spend on a train ticket....we could get there for very cheap...if i give brad 10 bucks, and you give him 10 your 10 would cover tolls, mine would cover gas, and we could either park for free, or he could pay at a garage since more people are chipping in.....and if alk wants to meet us im sure he could chip in as well....but brad's car is gonna be cramped...so i think with just us itll be alright!
> but yeah i think if you meet us at the shoprite in malboro where brad is picking me up, we can get to ny for pretty cheap...and not have to take a lame *** train
> 
> i wasnt sure if ou were gonna meet up with us again though gooey. you seemed too cool for us haha jk =p


Hopefully we can find parking for free. I got plenty of room in my trunk for extra people.


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> dude i def think we should look for a spot to park on...we could just leave nj a lil earlier. 0 train dollars plus the 10 ill give you should make it a better deal than the trains for sure. i figure secaucus aint that close to you either, so you wouldnt use much more gas picking e up at shoprite and going to ny as you would going to secaucus then hitting the trains.
> 
> i think it's something to think about...and yeah if gooy comes with us, he can forgo the train cost and pitch in man...and what bout your brother =p no free rides mister
> well ok it's your car so i guess ur bro cancome haha


My bro would be coming from LI but if I was giving him a ride you can bet I would charge his ***. Lol


----------



## rctriplefresh5

bvmaster said:


> lol. YEa Im not as intelligent as you guys you need to write at a elemtary level, so I can understand.
> 
> Alright heres my lowdown from all the posts I read. Yall excuse me for my analytical ways of planning **** out.
> 
> Gooey:
> 
> We def should go into Greenwich Village. The party scene and vibe is incredible. ITs like a magical place where all youre dreams will come true. Ok, so Im prob setting expectations a little to high. But its just sick, especially since its centered in NYU territory so lots of hot chicas.
> 
> Transportation: I have no problem at all driving into the city. I just have to remeber to not mistake a one way street as a entrance to a park (like nb). I do have expereience driving in/taking the train and you quickly find that although its slower by train it comes out to be cheaper. Its because with driving you can have a idea for cost but there are so many variables that jack cost up.
> 
> I was just thinking though after a late night in the city its going to be hard to drive all the way back to morganville. What if RC and Gooey (plus anyone else is welcome) meet at the shoprite and drive 35 to my aunts in roselle park which is like halfway and we can meet there and Ill drive into the village (like 35 min straight through). This way you guys pay me like 5 each plus split tolls and parking.
> 
> Keep in mind there's no way to get around the $8 one way toll fare into the city. In our case we would take the Holland Tunnel which pretty much goes right into village.
> 
> We need to plan this ahead so it could be cheap. A lot of entertainment in the village you can do in the moment but the best stuff requires reservations to avoid long lines and higher fees. I suggest we look into some stuff for reservations. Read a little online about the village and let everyone know what you re interested in and we all can decide.
> 
> (If we plan ahead we could get parking for as cheap as 10-20 dollars for 6-12 hours) http://nyc.bestparking.com/index.php#1
> 
> I hope this isn't too short. I wanted to give more details.


if you really feel like it would be a pain in the *** to drive to morganville...then i have no choice but to man up and drive to your aunt's house....and have my way with her of course..lol jk
this is where MY anxiety comes in.(yours comes in with cops =p)..i hate driving new places..especially turnpikes.
but i can't ask you to inconvenience yourself even more.
i wouldnt mind giving you 10 to come here instead of 5 at your aunt's seeing as it would still cost less than the train...but if you dont want to be inconvenienced i will try to go to your aunts.
ugh im nervous now lol....garden state parkway(shudders)


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> if you really feel like it would be a pain in the *** to drive to morganville...then i have no choice but to man up and drive to your aunt's house....and have my way with her of course..lol jk
> this is where MY anxiety comes in.(yours comes in with cops =p)..i hate driving new places..especially turnpikes.
> but i can't ask you to inconvenience yourself even more.
> i wouldnt mind giving you 10 to come here instead of 5 at your aunt's seeing as it would still cost less than the train...but if you dont want to be inconvenienced i will try to go to your aunts.
> ugh im nervous now lol....garden state parkway(shudders)


Ah ****. Im sorry man I dont want to make you nervous. Its just it is a bit inconvenient for me. If gooey does meet you at shoprite, he could always drive up with you to my aunts using his/your car. Although I wouldnt use my aunt as motivation for the drive. Lol


----------



## rctriplefresh5

bvmaster said:


> Ah ****. Im sorry man I dont want to make you nervous. Its just it is a bit inconvenient for me. If gooey does meet you at shoprite, he could always drive up with you to my aunts using his/your car. Although I wouldnt use my aunt as motivation for the drive. Lol


i think gooy was only gonna meet us there if you were picking us up...however maybe he wouldnt mind? i now he said if someone needed extra money he would help them out, so maybe since i need a ride he wouldnt mind the small gas cost? or since i dont need money from him, he could offer a ride and a lil of his time. but we made a pact in the car, so i cant miss this lol! We're in this together
if need be, i will have to make the drive...if gooy feels it's an inconvenience also, i will have to make the ride....hopefully it goes alright.


----------



## FadeToOne

lol you guys should all just come live in the city. All problems solved forever. (except SA and relationships) :idea


----------



## rctriplefresh5

FadeToOne said:


> lol you guys should all just come live in the city. All problems solved forever. (except SA and relationships) :idea


i thin brad needs to get his priorities in line =p no amount of money or driving is too much of a hassle to have rc the fresh man dave hangout

guess he really does have poor analytical skills


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> i thin brad needs to get his priorities in line =p no amount of money or driving is too much of a hassle to have rc the fresh man dave hangout
> 
> guess he really does have poor analytical skills


Oh yea I should just bow down to the all mighty dave the wise and pay for his entire trip to NYC, I dont know what I was thinking. Then again I'll just hold my ground from arrgoance and not take him to nyc. lol j/k.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

bvmaster said:


> Oh yea I should just bow down to the all mighty dave the wise and pay for his entire trip to NYC, I dont know what I was thinking. Then again I'll just hold my ground from arrgoance and not take him to nyc. lol j/k.


in all seriousness i really hope chris wouldnt mind meeting up with me at the shoprite and taking me to your aunt's....i think it'd e cheap for us all. my biggest reservation about going myself is ive never gone on the parkway before..and im just worried i will get to the on ramp and freak and either stop there...or chance it and kill myself....
although if need be i will kill myself in the name of my beloved brad.....for i must make it there for village- a - palooza. OR DIE TRYING!!!:!;1"1'1;

this coming from a guy to scared to put a smear of hot sauce on his tongue.


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> in all seriousness i really hope chris wouldnt mind meeting up with me at the shoprite and taking me to your aunt's....i think it'd e cheap for us all. my biggest reservation about going myself is ive never gone on the parkway before..and im just worried i will get to the on ramp and freak and either stop there...or chance it and kill myself....
> although if need be i will kill myself in the name of my beloved brad.....for i must make it there for village- a - palooza. OR DIE TRYING!!!:!;1"1'1;
> 
> this coming from a guy to scared to put a smear of hot sauce on his tongue.


You do think the worst huh! I guess we all do with our anxities. But come on what would Beowulf do? He would face the fear head on no matter what he thought. So use this thought as inspiration as you adventure off into uncharted waters. No but seriously, the part of the parkway to my aunts is probally easier to travel on than18 and 9.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

bvmaster said:


> You do think the worst huh! I guess we all do with our anxities. But come on what would Beowulf do? He would face the fear head on no matter what he thought. So use this thought as inspiration as you adventure off into uncharted waters. No but seriously, the part of the parkway to my aunts is probally easier to travel on than18 and 9.


hopefully youare right about it being as easy as route 9 or 18....although wouldnt the part i will be going on be different than the part you are going on? im going to exit 125.

GOOOEY HELP


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> hopefully youare right about it being as easy as route 9 or 18....although wouldnt the part i will be going on be different than the part you are going on? im going to exit 125.
> 
> GOOOEY HELP


hah. Where did u get exit 125 from? Use google maps, no matter where you come from, you take GSP to exit 138 Kenilworth which leads right to Roselle Park. Her house is practically right off GSP. Just trust youre GPS and you will be fine direction wise.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

bvmaster said:


> Well its close to 40 min from secaucus junction to morganville but over hour from manapalan. But any of the options are going to be a good solid 1 1/2-2 hours for both of us, to get to the village, but def worth it believe me.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...30592&sspn=0.172664,0.482368&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=12 Aunts House


hmm it is exit 138....either way im nervous, and driving there is almost as long as driving to ny
so you dont need 5 bucks for gas you weasel =p


----------



## bvmaster

Alright so lets decide on time and day. Then move to activities in Village. Once this gets settled I can setup a solid plan on this thread, like weve always done.


----------



## FadeToOne

bvmaster said:


> Alright so lets decide on time and day. Then move to activities in Village. Once this gets settled I can setup a solid plan on this thread, like weve always done.


Saturday...4pm? Since you guys will need some time to get there


----------



## rctriplefresh5

brad was telling me he wanted to do things a lil later this time, when all the girls were out.
it was pretty lame going to the bars when it was a sausage fest and LEAVING as all the girls walked in.
lol


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> hmm it is exit 138....either way im nervous, and driving there is almost as long as driving to ny
> so you dont need 5 bucks for gas you weasel =p


You drive a tough bargain! 5 bucks is a good deal it would actually be alot more for gas considering my cars gas mileage and how you need to take in account for stop and go city traffic which doesn't get you highway mileage.


----------



## FadeToOne

rctriplefresh5 said:


> brad was telling me he wanted to do things a lil later this time, when all the girls were out.
> it was pretty lame going to the bars when it was a sausage fest and LEAVING as all the girls walked in.
> lol


well the girls will either all be with guys or in tight groups talking amongst themselves.

So yeah...don't know how you're planning on getting around that lol.


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> brad was telling me he wanted to do things a lil later this time, when all the girls were out.
> it was pretty lame going to the bars when it was a sausage fest and LEAVING as all the girls walked in.
> lol


Yea. It would be best to do this eiether Friday or Saturday around 8. Anything earlier and we run into a abundance of business people at happy hour. The village does not get alive until 10.


----------



## FadeToOne

bvmaster said:


> Yea. It would be best to do this eiether Friday or Saturday around 8. Anything earlier and we run into a abundance of business people at happy hour. The village does not get alive until 10.


lol well whatever time at night is fine by me. (After 9 on Fridays though)

You seem to be the expert on the village Brad, in you we trust.


----------



## bvmaster

FadeToOne said:


> well the girls will either all be with guys or in tight groups talking amongst themselves.
> 
> So yeah...don't know how you're planning on getting around that lol.


Well you cant youre right. Thats always a challenge. But you have to act on oppurtunities that arise. As the night goes on, people get merry and girls begin to let there guard down a bit and venture off. I remeber the last time I was in the village and had only a couple it was about 11Pm and a girl actually initiated with me and I had a little chat and she moved on. You will see that happen if you act on what goes on. People usually are happy and more accepting when out.

But even if you fail girl wise, it shouldnt define the night. GOing into the village should not just be about picking up girls or else it wont be as much fun because you will be to focused on nothing but that. The main idea is just for us to chill and hangout as a group and support eachother on different social challenges (like approaching).


----------



## forever_dreamer

Anybody from south jersey?


----------



## FadeToOne

bvmaster said:


> Well you cant youre right. Thats always a challenge. But you have to act on oppurtunities that arise. As the night goes on, people get merry and girls begin to let there guard down a bit and venture off. I remeber the last time I was in the village and had only a couple it was about 11Pm and a girl actually initiated with me and I had a little chat and she moved on. You will see that happen if you act on what goes on. People usually are happy and more accepting when out.
> 
> But even if you fail girl wise, it shouldnt define the night. GOing into the village should not just be about picking up girls or else it wont be as much fun because you will be to focused on nothing but that. The main idea is just for us to chill and hangout as a group and support eachother on different social challenges (like approaching).


Yeah. TBH I'm not that interested in "approaching". Not a fan of that whole game, jumping through hoops etc. I'd be going more for hanging out with you guys in general, and doing something fun hopefully.

Plus lol NJ/NYC females are welcome to join us, we shouldn't make this a guy exclusive group.


----------



## bvmaster

FadeToOne said:


> Yeah. TBH I'm not that interested in "approaching". Not a fan of that whole game, jumping through hoops etc. I'd be going more for hanging out with you guys in general, and doing something fun hopefully.
> 
> Plus lol NJ/NYC females are welcome to join us, we shouldn't make this a guy exclusive group.


I agree. I do not want to shutoff any females that may want to come along. ITS NOT GUYS ONLY. That would not be holding true to why this thread was started. There is nopressure to do anything we arent comfortable with. But it should be said that anyone during this hangout who wants to challaenge certain social things that causes there anxiety can do so along with support from eachother. So in the village there will be some oppurtunities to challenge yourelf and experience new things. But the real point is that its a group hangout and thats what its about.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

FadeToOne said:


> Yeah. TBH I'm not that interested in "approaching". Not a fan of that whole game, jumping through hoops etc. I'd be going more for hanging out with you guys in general, and doing something fun hopefully.
> 
> Plus lol NJ/NYC females are welcome to join us, we shouldn't make this a guy exclusive group.


true hanging out with eachother is great all in itself, and even if we dont manage to meet any girls atleast we all hung out and had a good time....however we all want a gf..or atleast some interaction, and i think you ar misunderstanding what brad means by approaching. he's not meaning the pick up artist, he's just meaning getting more comfy asking girls out..i know ou want to get better at that stoyin(btw sorry if im butchering your name..jsut had a flashback to the car where you said we all have normal names and then you're stoyin lol)
but yeah even if we dont hang with girls, we will have a good time.


----------



## FadeToOne

rctriplefresh5 said:


> true hanging out with eachother is great all in itself, and even if we dont manage to meet any girls atleast we all hung out and had a good time....however we all want a gf..or atleast some interaction, and i think you ar misunderstanding what brad means by approaching. he's not meaning the pick up artist, he's just meaning getting more comfy asking girls out..i know ou want to get better at that stoyin(btw sorry if im butchering your name..jsut had a flashback to the car where you said we all have normal names and then you're stoyin lol)
> but yeah even if we dont hang with girls, we will have a good time.


you wrote it fine the first time, "stoyan" :b


----------



## rctriplefresh5

FadeToOne said:


> you wrote it fine the first time, "stoyan" :b


when you say first time do you mean the post i quoted..cause i butchered it both times lol!
don't give me so much cred


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> true hanging out with eachother is great all in itself, and even if we dont manage to meet any girls atleast we all hung out and had a good time....however we all want a gf..or atleast some interaction, and i think you ar misunderstanding what brad means by approaching. he's not meaning the pick up artist, he's just meaning getting more comfy asking girls out..i know ou want to get better at that stoyin(btw sorry if im butchering your name..jsut had a flashback to the car where you said we all have normal names and then you're stoyin lol)
> but yeah even if we dont hang with girls, we will have a good time.


Exaclty. This is all about hanging with eachother from SAS. However we are also there to support eachother on different social endeavors. I dont mean the pickup artist style.


----------



## FadeToOne

rctriplefresh5 said:


> when you say first time do you mean the post i quoted..cause i butchered it both times lol!
> don't give me so much cred


you spelled it right somewhere in the past...or maybe that was Brad....either way, not important lol.

Right now I'm nervous about this job application...it's really one of the only places where I think I have a semi-decent chance to get...but no idea when they are going to get back to me, and they're already late doing so.

anyway, just sharing. If by some miracle I get it before Saturday, I'll have the confidence to do anything lol. You name it and I'll do it.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

we dont care about ur job app..this thread is about meeting girls
lol jk
man if you dont get it, you can;'t be too hard on yourself. it is hard for people with no sa these days. if you do get it, then you beat out a lot of job hungry people!


----------



## FireSoks

Hahaha, funny you guys should mention the girl invitation as I post. I want to attend a concert Friday. Hopefully I can get a ticket but if not, I would love to go. I can knock heading to a bar out of the way granted I've only been to a lounge once or twice in life. Though I doubt any guys would attempt to hit on me traveling with 3+ guys.  Don't care too much about meeting males but it would be fun to say y'all are my brothers- take on a new identity for a bit.


----------



## nonso

The next time you guys meet up in NJ, count me in for sure. I would just rather not spend all that money to go in to the city.

Be sure to watch out for these:

http://s-ak.buzzfed.com/static/imag...ting-up-hipster-traps-29916-1300101324-11.jpg


----------



## bvmaster

FadeToOne said:


> you spelled it right somewhere in the past...or maybe that was Brad....either way, not important lol.
> 
> Right now I'm nervous about this job application...it's really one of the only places where I think I have a semi-decent chance to get...but no idea when they are going to get back to me, and they're already late doing so.
> 
> anyway, just sharing. If by some miracle I get it before Saturday, I'll have the confidence to do anything lol. You name it and I'll do it.


Well Ihope you get it man. If you dont get it then it will suck but you just have to move on. Its a ****ty economy out there, lots of people are struggling. Just have hope and try and take things on as they come. They could be super busy with applicants or whateever and havent reached out to you yet, you just dont know.

I remeber I had a interview weith someone and I felt really good about it and he said they would get back to me in a couple of days and weeks went by. Finally I decided to contact them and it turns out he was just so busy and forgot to contact me back and he decided to give me a shot. So hang in there. 

If you get the job the whole night could be on you, how bout that.


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Saturday night guys, I will show you how it's done. How to take rejection with grace lol


----------



## gooeygumdrops

RC, I'm not too sure what to do. I'm about 45 minutes north from the shoprite you mentioned. So basically I would drive 45 minutes south and then another 40 minutes north. And then going back home after I drop you off it's another 45 minutes back to my crib.


----------



## gooeygumdrops

However I understand your situation and I will try to think of something so we can make this work


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Forever dreamer: how far south are you talking about? I've been to a few towns like westampton and brick for work. I like south jersey it seems more laid-back.

RooBear- we'd love for you to join us although I'm probably a bit too dark to pretend to be your brother. Adopted maybe?

Nonso- glad to hear you may be interested. It'll be a blast for sure


----------



## gooeygumdrops

On a side note, I think we've become a pretty prominent thread on this frustration forum. We're kind of a big deal guys!


----------



## rctriplefresh5

gooeygumdrops said:


> However I understand your situation and I will try to think of something so we can make this work


yeah id rather not drive there =( lol.


----------



## gooeygumdrops

And there's no way you can take a train or bus there?


----------



## rctriplefresh5

honestly id feel more comfortable driving there lol
ive never practiced driving on the garden state...i dont ant my first time to be alone lol.
i mean if we go to nyc again..if someone gave me a lift to roselle park this time i could do the trip next time for sure..its just a new scary place right now!!!!!!!! i ust know ill panic on the on ramp =p heck i hate merging on route 9 lol


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Hmm do you think you could drive to new Brunswick or not so much?


----------



## rctriplefresh5

gooeygumdrops said:


> Hmm do you think you could drive to new Brunswick or not so much?


hmm meet you at brunswick? then you take me to brad's?
if that's your idea then it is pretty brilliant......i think that will work but i have 2 issues
1-i cant parralel park for ****
2-i dont want my car towed
maybe i can par my car in nicks neighborhood?
i can meet you on easton and park at nick's neighborhood.

just a thought.
although if this happens the trip will cost more than i hoped =p i cant drive to NB without going to get a stuf yer face boli i gotta run in and take one out =p.

btw my boli that was gathering mold in the car tasted deeeeeeeeeeelish.


----------



## gooeygumdrops

OMG, I can't believe you ate that! You must really like bolis or was just really hungry! Parking at my friends place should be fine I'll just ask him to confirm. I just want to make sure that's okay with you as well. This trip isn't worth risking your life over if you think your nerves are going to get the best of you


----------



## rctriplefresh5

gooeygumdrops said:


> OMG, I can't believe you ate that! You must really like bolis or was just really hungry! Parking at my friends place should be fine I'll just ask him to confirm. I just want to make sure that's okay with you as well. This trip isn't worth risking your life over if you think your nerves are going to get the best of you


well obviously id prefer someone to pick me up at the shoprite, but sine it is inconvenient for both of you, i will mke the trip to NB. Ive made the ride before, and although at the end of the ride i get anxious since there's so many lanes, and the exit comes quick,i will do it as to not miss out on the trip.
the boli alone makes it worth it.


----------



## bvmaster

This Weekends Plan:

*Greenwich Village Friday the 18th, 8:00PM *we will meeet in front of Joe's Pub the address is 425 Lafayette Street. We'll grab something to eat around this time. It will be a late night but anyones welcome to come and go whenever they want. 

Activities:
There are a number of pub/game centers (ping pong, shuffleboard, cards, billiards etc) and a variety of clubs around the village we can go to. Just walking around is fun becasue there are number of oddity shops that are just plain weird. I will be posting some ideas shorty but I will note the ones that require a reservation. If we pick one that needs a reservation I will need to know who wants to go by Thursday at the latest.

So if anyone wants to change the time and meeting area at greenwich let me know and we can figure something out.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

alright sounds good but i wanna know what the CRAWL thing is..you never told me


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Hmm Friday night you say. I don't think I'd be able to get home before 630 which means I wouldn't be able to meet up with rc until about 730. We won't get to Roselle park until 810 or so and i guess be in NYC between 830 and 9 I'm guessing. Is that still cool?


----------



## forever_dreamer

gooeygumdrops said:


> Forever dreamer: how far south are you talking about? I've been to a few towns like westampton and brick for work. I like south jersey it seems more laid-back.
> 
> RooBear- we'd love for you to join us although I'm probably a bit too dark to pretend to be your brother. Adopted maybe?
> 
> Nonso- glad to hear you may be interested. It'll be a blast for sure


I live near Philly. I would go to this meetup but well i'm too chicken.


----------



## FadeToOne

forever_dreamer said:


> I live near Philly. I would go to this meetup but well i'm too chicken.


dont be. I dont think anyone has regretted coming so far.


----------



## forever_dreamer

FadeToOne said:


> dont be. I dont think anyone has regretted coming so far.


I don't know lol


----------



## rctriplefresh5

forever_dreamer said:


> I don't know lol


how come you ignored my pm? sheesh i try to be nice to people and invite themm as well as make them feel comfortable about coming..and they ignore me....
really ****ing irritating.


----------



## FadeToOne

dude. be cool. :whip


----------



## rctriplefresh5

im alright, it's just annoying. i saw her message here, and sent her a comforting message...just irritating to be ignored..for the second time lol.


----------



## FadeToOne

rctriplefresh5 said:


> im alright, it's just annoying. i saw her message here, and sent her a comforting message...just irritating to be ignored..for the second time lol.


maybe your av with all that muscle is too intimating lol j/k

but yeah, everyone looking to make new friends who understand about SA is more than welcome to join up


----------



## rctriplefresh5

FadeToOne said:


> maybe your av with all that muscle is too intimating lol j/k
> 
> but yeah, everyone looking to make new friends who understand about SA is more than welcome to join up


that kinda hurt my feelings as well(when you guys were implying i look a lot worse irl) that pic isnt edited at all...and i even look the same in vids....but unfortunately i look like crap irl....maybe it's the baggy shirts lol
but istill know you guys meant no harm, and i am looking forward to this weekend.
to prove i ddint edit it here is a vid of me...





the reason i didnt get angry with you guys is cause i could tell you guys meant no harm.
maybe ill come on friday wearing a tanktop and armwrestle everyone lol jk

it sounds like we need to change to saturday though..since gooey cant get us there till 9


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Yeah I need to know whether we are still meeting on Friday or Saturday. RC i'll get you that address as soon as my friend gives me the green light. 

RC I'm also not a big fan of the whole I look like crap irl stuff. It's this kind of thinking thats fueling our SA.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

gooeygumdrops said:


> Yeah I need to know whether we are still meeting on Friday or Saturday. RC i'll get you that address as soon as my friend gives me the green light.
> *
> RC I'm also not a big fan of the whole I look like crap irl stuff. It's this kind of thinking thats fueling our SA.*


sorry man i didnt mean to offend you
ok man let me know what he says.
if he doesnt give yo uthe light, mayne i can park in that parking section by easton ave..idk how much it costs though...and id rather not spend more.


----------



## FadeToOne

rctriplefresh5 said:


> that kinda hurt my feelings as well(when you guys were implying i look a lot worse irl) that pic isnt edited at all...and i even look the same in vids....but unfortunately i look like crap irl....maybe it's the baggy shirts lol
> but istill know you guys meant no harm, and i am looking forward to this weekend.
> to prove i ddint edit it here is a vid of me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the reason i didnt get angry with you guys is cause i could tell you guys meant no harm.
> maybe ill come on friday wearing a tanktop and armwrestle everyone lol jk
> 
> it sounds like we need to change to saturday though..since gooey cant get us there till 9


lol you're on for that armwrestling challenge. you look pumped but I'm not afraid. let's just do it where there aren't a lot of people.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

well you have a fair chance of winning. armwrestling has nothing to do with strength...people think it does.
strength helps, but not as much as people would think. there are some techniques such as the hook grip that would let a stronger guy lie me win, but i will prob just try to beat you old fashio

did you hear from the job


----------



## forever_dreamer

rctriplefresh5 said:


> how come you ignored my pm? sheesh i try to be nice to people and invite themm as well as make them feel comfortable about coming..and they ignore me....
> really ****ing irritating.


I understand how you feel. I rarely look at my inbox and didnt see it til today I apologize hope youre not mad.


----------



## FadeToOne

rctriplefresh5 said:


> well you have a fair chance of winning. armwrestling has nothing to do with strength...people think it does.
> strength helps, but not as much as people would think. there are some techniques such as the hook grip that would let a stronger guy lie me win, but i will prob just try to beat you old fashio
> 
> *did you hear from the job*


not yet, they have this event tomorrow so it won't be until later this week or hopefully the weekend.

I know they'll get back to me eventually, it's just that I hate waiting on something important lol. Especially when I look at how barren the job offers are elsewhere.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

so ive been back and forth pming with forever dreamer..telling her how much we would like for her to come,but i dont think she wants to


----------



## bvmaster

Ok lets play nice RC. lol.

Well Im okay for 9Pm Friday or to hold it off until sat. However my brother really wants to come but cant on Saturday though. Its up to you guys. "Majority wins". 

Just to note: Theres alot more going on in the city on a Friday, bettwer vibe. But its all good.


----------



## forever_dreamer

rctriplefresh5 said:


> so ive been back and forth pming with forever dreamer..telling her how much we would like for her to come,but i dont think she wants to


I do im just nervous about it lol


----------



## FadeToOne

bvmaster said:


> Ok lets play nice RC. lol.
> 
> Well Im okay for 9Pm Friday or to hold it off until sat. However my brother really wants to come but cant on Saturday though. Its up to you guys. "Majority wins".
> 
> Just to note: Theres alot more going on in the city on a Friday, bettwer vibe. But its all good.


friday 9 is cool with me.

is your brother aware of how we met, or are we gonna be a community service group again lol?


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> so ive been back and forth pming with forever dreamer..telling her how much we would like for her to come,but i dont think she wants to


I just pm'd her too. She must come whether she wants to or not. lol


----------



## rctriplefresh5

just got my Rutgers id card..so i could flash it to all the girls


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Now we're talking RC. Like a true playa. We're going to run the village Friday night.


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Also don't annoy forever dreamer too much, there's always next time. I'd imagine if we were just going to see a movie or something it may be less intimidating. But to go with a bunch of strangers all the way to NYC and party the night away may be a bit much for someone.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

yeah..im kinda nervous about going to...im not the partying type so idk how i will handle it, but we will lsee....my mom told me there is a lot of drug use at the village...i dont plan on using any or drinking though lol..just hanging out


btw, can you please try to get me his address by today or tomorrow, id like a day to absorb the route.


----------



## forever_dreamer

gooeygumdrops said:


> Also don't annoy forever dreamer too much, there's always next time. I'd imagine if we were just going to see a movie or something it may be less intimidating. But to go with a bunch of strangers all the way to NYC and party the night away may be a bit much for someone.


Yeah it is too intimidating. Sorry.


----------



## bvmaster

NYC Party Shuttle- Ok so since RC has been on my back about this hear it is: Lol,

Its basically a party bus loaded with music, crazy lights and refreshments and it takes groups of people all over to different party spots around the city. (Times square, broadway, east and west village etc.) Its a great way to get a quick all the round experience of the nightlife nyc has to offer in addition to the Greenwich district. I beleive the bus drops you off at a particular spot and picks you up every 1hour half or so. It's 39.99 but you get the transportation, coupons for half off drinks and food at all the places it drops u to, waived cover on most spots and no waiting on club lines as well as discounts for taxis. I have done a party bus crawl before in Cairns but not in NYC so it will be different but the iidea is the same. This requires reservation. Here the link to party company,

http://www.onboardnewyorktours.com/...dbb96f205c5800&show_featured=1&fromsrchtour=1

Plan 2:

Grab SOmething to eat
Pick 2:
CBGB
Fat Cat
Bowlmor Lanes(Bowling)
Eastville Comedy
Smalls Club
Zinc Club
The village underground
Billiards Center (Bar for billiards, darts, shuffle board, cards etc)
Common Ground (awesome place to play vintage board games)

Walk around washington square park (there are street entertainers, musicians etc)
Walk around bleeker and Mcdougal street (always something fun happens)

Plan 3:

We could explore the theatre district (Broadway, times square etc) Theres good nightlife and you never know what you'll see in times square!


----------



## FadeToOne

bvmaster said:


> NYC Party Shuttle- Ok so since RC has been on my back about this hear it is: Lol,
> 
> Its basically a party bus loaded with music, crazy lights and refreshments and it takes groups of people all over to different party spots around the city. (Times square, broadway, east and west village etc.) Its a great way to get a quick all the round experience of the nightlife nyc has to offer in addition to the Greenwich district. I beleive the bus drops you off at a particular spot and picks you up every 1hour half or so. It's 39.99 but you get the transportation, coupons for half off drinks and food at all the places it drops u to, waived cover on most spots and no waiting on club lines as well as discounts for taxis. I have done a party bus crawl before in Cairns but not in NYC so it will be different but the iidea is the same. This requires reservation. Here the link to party company,
> 
> http://www.onboardnewyorktours.com/...dbb96f205c5800&show_featured=1&fromsrchtour=1
> 
> Plan 2:
> 
> Grab SOmething to eat
> Pick 2:
> CBGB
> Fat Cat
> Bowlmor Lanes(Bowling)
> Eastville Comedy
> Smalls Club
> Zinc Club
> The village underground
> Billiards Center (Bar for billiards, darts, shuffle board, cards etc)
> Common Ground (awesome place to play vintage board games)
> 
> Walk around washington square park (there are street entertainers, musicians etc)
> Walk around bleeker and Mcdougal street (always something fun happens)
> 
> Plan 3:
> 
> We could explore the theatre district (Broadway, times square etc) Theres good nightlife and you never know what you'll see in times square!


 Plan 2 sounds good to me


----------



## Karsten

I'm down with plan 2.


----------



## BetaBoy90

So how bout them Yankees???


----------



## rctriplefresh5

FadeToOne said:


> Plan 2 sounds good to me


at the expense of sounding gay, i wanna see a broadway show..although arent tickets expensive?
i think there's a broadway show about sex which i remembered iwanted to see.

im getting pretty ntimidated at all this nightlife mentioning.


----------



## FadeToOne

rctriplefresh5 said:


> at the expense of sounding gay, i wanna see a broadway show..although arent tickets expensive?
> i think there's a broadway show about sex which i remembered iwanted to see.
> 
> im getting pretty ntimidated at all this nightlife mentioning.


lol

broadway is awesome and you should definitely see a show if you haven't, but yeah tickets are usually around 80-100 (cheap ones), and you have to make reservations for the good shows.


----------



## Karsten

BetaBoy90 said:


> So how bout them Yankees???


Eh! Dis guy aint from New Yawk or Joysie, let's beat the piss outta him!


----------



## BetaBoy90

thekloWN said:


> Eh! Dis guy aint from New Yawk or Joysie, let's beat the piss outta him!


I'm 25% Italian boys, lay off me, we all from the same family:sus


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> at the expense of sounding gay, i wanna see a broadway show..although arent tickets expensive?
> i think there's a broadway show about sex which i remembered iwanted to see.
> 
> im getting pretty ntimidated at all this nightlife mentioning.


Well its definentley intimidating when you haven't done much nightlife wise because there are probaly so many unknowns for you. But we'll stick together as a group and I personally have some experience with nightlife so if you have questions dont be afraid t ask. 

Yea broadway can be expensive depending on the show you want to see. There are a number of really good off-broadway shows that are pretty affordable though.


----------



## nonso

Well clearly you guys are making this into an all-male group, whether you mean to or not.

No one even attempted to include the girls who have posted with an interest to meet. In fact, one of you attacked her for not responding to a PM quick enough or whatever the petty issue was. 

So I already contacted RooBear and forever_dreamer to see if they are interested in meeting in jersey. Hopefully we can get a small group together and maybe if it works out we can all eventually integrate groups.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

nonso said:


> Well clearly you guys are making this into an all-male group, whether you mean to or not.
> 
> No one even attempted to include the girls who have posted with an interest to meet. In fact, one of you attacked her for not responding to a PM quick enough or whatever the petty issue was.
> 
> So I already contacted RooBear and forever_dreamer to see if they are interested in meeting in jersey. Hopefully we can get a small group together and maybe if it works out we can all eventually integrate groups.


how wrong you are...i actually had about 10 pms with that one girl ...and i was joking in that attack

bv also pmed her

we have mentioned several times we WANT this to be unisex.....i think it is ust your sa telling you we don't want you to come...but trust me you guys are MORE than welconed......dont feel that you are not

please come


----------



## nonso

Then you're right, I shouldn't have made an assumption, I was just going off of what I saw on this thread.

So I won't assume this for the others, but for me, I'm just not down to spend all that money and effort to go into the city. Like I said, if it was a meet in NJ then I would consider going depending on the location.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

idk if im gonna come. idk if i feel comfy leaving my car in a random place(gooys friend for some reaso didnt want my car there)

also the ride to his house is 40 mins...and idk if i could mkae the trip

plus im sure im jsut gonna cramp ur style since i know 0 about nightlife
also it's gonna cost a good 8 dollars for gas PLUS the gas brad wants for 5


----------



## FadeToOne

rctriplefresh5 said:


> idk if im gonna come. idk if i feel comfy leaving my car in a random place(gooys friend for some reaso didnt want my car there)
> 
> also the ride to his house is 40 mins...and idk if i could ae the trip
> 
> plus im sure im jsut gonna cramp ur style since i know 0 about nightlife


i travelled 2 hours that last time to get home, it's not such a big deal. Though I had something to read.

and lol I don't think "nightlife" really means anything specific like clubbing or something, it's literally just hanging out and doing fun stuff at night. We're not going to get stoned lol.

and once again, everyone is welcome, including girls. Yeah it's mostly guys posting but we definitely don't want to exclude anyone.


----------



## bvmaster

We all share anxieties common to SA people, howver a lot of us tend to suffer from our own unique anxieties seperate from most people with SA. For Rc it might be traveling. There is no judgement, just bear in mind some of us might have no problem traveling far distances into the unknown but for some it triggers intense anxiety. 

Yea I agree with Fade, "Nightlife" does not mean something specific and suggest drugs/alchol in amounts that trigger "Hangover movie" intensity. Its rather something very general that can be pretty much anything.


----------



## FireSoks

I don't have any experience with the "nightlife" either RC. The party shuttle sounds like it has alot of variety..you'll be fine.

Did ya'll decide if you were going to do this Friday or Saturday?
I'm all excited and amped but get the feeling I won't be able to go. I'm also underage..don't know how many of those spots would require you to be 21+

Tartersauce.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

RooBear said:


> I don't have any experience with the "nightlife" either RC. The party shuttle sounds like it has alot of variety..you'll be fine.
> 
> Did ya'll decide if you were going to do this Friday or Saturday?
> I'm all excited and amped but get the feeling I won't be able to go. I'm also underage..don't know how many of those spots would require you to be 21+
> 
> Tartersauce.


how old are you...i think you should come, im sure we are doing some things that you can be underaged for...an they will prob let you in the club with a wrist braclet saying u can't drink...if it turns out that we cant get into the clubs cause you;re too young itll be alright
if you dont come ill be the only one not drinking
everyone here is a raging alcoholic especially fade to one


----------



## FadeToOne

rctriplefresh5 said:


> how old are you...i think you should come, im sure we are doing some things that you can be underaged for...an they will prob let you in the club with a wrist braclet saying u can't drink...if it turns out that we cant get into the clubs cause you;re too young itll be alright
> if you dont come ill be the only one not drinking
> everyone here is a raging alcoholic especially fade to one


yeah I went nuts last time and finished my one beer.

Which does make me an alcoholic compared to gooey I guess. 

So it's Friday 9PM right? Hope you can make it Amanda.


----------



## bvmaster

RooBear said:


> I don't have any experience with the "nightlife" either RC. The party shuttle sounds like it has alot of variety..you'll be fine.
> 
> Did ya'll decide if you were going to do this Friday or Saturday?
> I'm all excited and amped but get the feeling I won't be able to go. I'm also underage..don't know how many of those spots would require you to be 21+
> 
> Tartersauce.


Some of the spots turn into 21+ after certain hours but most would allow you in but like RC said, you have to wear a wrist band or get marked. I went to the village before when I was underage and I had plenty of fun and there were a good amount of places. Hope u can come!


----------



## gooeygumdrops

A couple of things going on here:

1. There was no intent to make this an all dudes group. This thread has been constantly posted on for a few weeks now. Surely anyone who was interested in coming would have seen this thread and posted something. If you don't post anything there's no way to know if you want to come or not.

2. I was so drunk last time we met I couldn't feel my face and I liked it! Haha jk

3. RC why don't we meet in front of stuf yer face and you can follow me to the location. It's a very safe neighborhood 

4. I'm going to need brad's address

5. I just wanted to confirm Friday night at 9pm, right?


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Location meaning near my friend's house


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Maybe for our next meetup in jersey we can do something a little more low key like white water rafting or rock climbing. Jk maybe like bowling or mini-golf if it's warm enough. I can't believe its going to be 70 degrees on Friday! I'm going to the village in just a bathing suit and it's probably going to be a speedo


----------



## rctriplefresh5

gooeygumdrops said:


> A couple of things going on here:
> 
> 1. There was no intent to make this an all dudes group. This thread has been constantly posted on for a few weeks now. Surely anyone who was interested in coming would have seen this thread and posted something. If you don't post anything there's no way to know if you want to come or not.
> 
> 2. I was so drunk last time we met I couldn't feel my face and I liked it! Haha jk
> 
> 3. RC why don't we meet in front of stuf yer face and you can follow me to the location. It's a very safe neighborhood
> 
> 4. I'm going to need brad's address
> 
> 5. I just wanted to confirm Friday night at 9pm, right?


yeah but that is 40 mins from my house.
what about the location i emailed you? that is 20 mins from my house in the direction of stuf yer face.
if you cover the cost of gas id give to brad i wouldnt mind, ut otherwise it's gonna cost just as much a train ticket for me...plus the anxiety of driving down there...and if you arent in front of stuf yer face when i arrive..then i have to park which i cant do.

the location you are referring to is the address you mailed me right? i can go straight there from the gps to meet you. is that a house in his neighborhood? i really want to make sure i park in a safe neighborhood with no mofos who will mess with y car...and where iwont get towed.
but yeah it's gonna be 40 mins drive.'

also in the directions to the neighborhood it says to merge onto co rd- 622 river road...is that a highway im merging on!??!?


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Hmm I don't know east Brunswick or route 18. How long does it take you to get to new Brunswick and is there anywhere you'd feel comfortable leaving it. That street we parked at last time is safe. That location is close to 287 which leads to the turnpike. I don't know about route 18


----------



## rctriplefresh5

to get to stuf yer face igo straight down 18 for 30-40 mins.
the location i sent you is 20 mins on 18.

i dont even know if leaving mycar at shoprite is safe? they close at 12 and we are gonna be out till like 3am.

i mean i would prefer to meet you at the neighborhood of your friend or a similar upperclass neighborhood...but gas is hefty...so if you wouldnt mind giving brad an extra 5 bucks for me thatd be appreciated.


----------



## gooeygumdrops

River road is not a highway. So you want me to pay brad an extra 5 and you'll meet me at the address I sent you? That's cool with me if that's what you meant...


----------



## rctriplefresh5

gooeygumdrops said:


> River road is not a highway. So you want me to pay brad an extra 5 and you'll meet me at the address I sent you? That's cool with me if that's what you meant...


yeah man, if you dont mind man that be appreciated. i feel bad enough taking money from my dad for the food/activities lol.

and i ust looked at that address on google maps..looks lie a nice neighborhood!

can you pm me your cell phone though...id like to have it in case i get there before you..ill be anxious you arent coming

cause you're mister cool haha


----------



## rctriplefresh5

but dude you have to be 100 percent certain i can park my car there....my dad is worried it will get towed...and from the pic i looked at,.all the cars are in driveway


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Ok so i was talking to my friend and he can't seem to guarantee that it's going to be okay. It's definitely safe, he's just worried that if a cop drives by he may report it or something. I think that street in Brunswick we were at last time is okay. I've parked there late on a Saturday night but not Friday night. There's also a parking garage in new Brunswick I think it costs like 13 to park. Maybe we could split it or something.


----------



## gooeygumdrops

This is so complicated lol. I think I may opt out of NYC next time


----------



## rctriplefresh5

gooeygumdrops said:


> Ok so i was talking to my friend and he can't seem to guarantee that it's going to be okay. It's definitely safe, he's just worried that if a cop drives by he may report it or something. I think that street in Brunswick we were at last time is okay. I've parked there late on a Saturday night but not Friday night. There's also a parking garage in new Brunswick I think it costs like 13 to park. Maybe we could split it or something.


the parking garage would be a good idea and if brad is willing i have an idea....
maybe you pay for the paring garage....and then i give brad 5 bucks for gas(and you dont give him any)

idk if that sounds as fair to anyone else as it does to me...but i tried hahah

so basically instead of you paying brad 10 for gas...you pay the 13 for parking.
and instead of me not paying him anything..i pay him 5.
and brad loses 5 dollars...but he did offer a lil coverage.
i only mention this, because i know you said if money was an issue you would help out a lil and i ffigured 13 wasnt too much


----------



## FadeToOne

If you guys cant drive to the city are you up for using the train? 
http://www.njtransit.com/hp/hp_servlet.srv?hdnPageAction=HomePageTo

I can meet anyone at the NY station and we can go to the place from there. Only thing is a roundtrip may be a bit expensive depending on where you live - but under $30 I think.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

i think we for the most part have things settled. this whole fiasco is cause i wanna avoid the trains...and itll come out cheaper.


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> the parking garage would be a good idea and if brad is willing i have an idea....
> maybe you pay for the paring garage....and then i give brad 5 bucks for gas(and you dont give him any)
> 
> idk if that sounds as fair to anyone else as it does to me...but i tried hahah
> 
> so basically instead of you paying brad 10 for gas...you pay the 13 for parking.
> and instead of me not paying him anything..i pay him 5.
> and brad loses 5 dollars...but he did offer a lil coverage.
> i only mention this, because i know you said if money was an issue you would help out a lil and i ffigured 13 wasnt too much


Ok well, I'm already going to be putting out a lot. Round trip into and out of the city from roselle is $10 plus $8 for Tolls and 10-13 for parking if we cant find a spot. So in total it comes i naround $30 bucks all I would ask for is $12. How you guys want to split that up I dont know. But I dont think I'm asking to much?


----------



## rctriplefresh5

bvmaster said:


> Ok well, I'm already going to be putting out a lot. Round trip into and out of the city from roselle is $10 plus $8 for Tolls and 10-13 for parking if we cant find a spot. So in total it comes i naround $30 bucks all I would ask for is $12. How you guys want to split that up I dont know. But I dont think I'm asking to much?


also maybe the parking garage closes???
brad are you 100 percent sure people can park in front of your aunt's???
if so i might just drive there.....
are yo usure that the merge onto the parkway is no harder than 18???
im risking my life =p lol jk


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> also maybe the parking garage closes???
> brad are you 100 percent sure people can park in front of your aunt's???
> if so i might just drive there.....
> are yo usure that the merge onto the parkway is no harder than 18???
> im risking my life =p lol jk


Parking garage infromation can be found online for New Brunswick. I definentley think it will be easier if you just make the small trip to roselle park. Traffic wont be bad at all especially coming back after the city. The merge is not bad at all! Just stay in the far right lane until you get to exit 138. I undertsnad fu got anxiety with driving but ur psyching yourself out to much. I can undertsnad u haveing anxiety with merging from rt 4 onto gw bridge becasue thats really scary **** but this is really nothing.

I used to live at my aunts and I would park on the street overnight countless numbers of times. I suggested my aunts becasue its a good halfway point and I'm extremley confident that your car will be fine. You're car also would not be alone on the street since veryone in that area parks on the street at night.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

bvmaster said:


> Parking garage infromation can be found online for New Brunswick. I definentley think it will be easier if you just make the small trip to roselle park. Traffic wont be bad at all especially coming back after the city. The merge is not bad at all! Just stay in the far right lane until you get to exit 138. I undertsnad fu got anxiety with driving but ur psyching yourself out to much. I can undertsnad u haveing anxiety with merging from rt 4 onto gw bridge becasue thats really scary **** but this is really nothing.
> 
> I used to live at my aunts and I would park on the street overnight countless numbers of times. I suggested my aunts becasue its a good halfway point and I'm extremley confident that your car will be fine. You're car also would not be alone on the street since veryone in that area parks on the street at night.


i dont ****ing know. my mom said there's cars on the GSP all the time...and ill get scared.
she also said im going to run into tolls,which i have no experience with.


----------



## gooeygumdrops

RC the parking garage is ferren daily deck. 1 Penn plaza new Brunswick, nj. It's open 24/7. I can cover parking and my 6 dollars. If you want to go that way, we can meet at 730 in front of stuf your face.

Brad you are not asking for too much. In fact if you think you're losing out on the deal, I'll pay for a drink.

So i guess we'll be coming around the mountain aka your place at 8. I still need the address


----------



## rctriplefresh5

gooeygumdrops said:


> Maybe for our next meetup in jersey we can do something a little more low key like white water rafting or rock climbing. Jk maybe like bowling or mini-golf if it's warm enough. I can't believe its going to be 70 degrees on Friday! I'm going to the village in just a bathing suit and it's probably going to be a speedo


whats the address 180 church street, or one penn plaza??
http://lustigdancetheatre.org/dance-and-wellness-studio/parking-information/


----------



## gooeygumdrops

bvmaster said:


> Fine!!!! Here you go 718 elm street roselle park nj 07204. Are you happy know? lol j/k


Don't get sassy Brad. I'm suprised you posted it out in the open like that, but it's all good.


----------



## FadeToOne

will you guys hate me if i told you I only have to travel 15 minutes to get to the place? :b


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Don't worry be happy - will do

Fade - i am seething with anger at your commute. Just kidding, you went really far last time anyway. It has to be awesome living in nyc. You step out your door, and everything is nearby. Stores, theatres, bars,everything. When I step outside all I see is some dead grass and an empty can of beer someone threw outside.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

dontworrybehappy said:


> If you guys ever meet up in upstate NY (or close to it) let me know, NJ is too far.


we are meeting close to their i think....you should come tomorrow...greenwhich village


----------



## bvmaster

dontworrybehappy said:


> If you guys ever meet up in upstate NY (or close to it) let me know, NJ is too far.


When you say upstate are you outdie the city or as upper as buffallo? Lol. But if youre close to to the city than you should def come.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

I'm so excited


----------



## rdrr

rctriplefresh5 said:


> I'm so excited


And you just can't hide it?


----------



## bvmaster

This Weekends Plan:

*Greenwich Village Friday the 18th, 9:00PM *we will meet in front of Bitters End the address is 147 Bleecker St. We'll grab something to eat around this time. It will be a late night but anyones welcome to come and go whenever they want. 

Full:
147 Bleecker Sthttp://www.google.com/maps
New York, 10012http://www.google.com/maps

Get Directions
(212) 673-7030

Activities:
There are a number of pub/game centers (ping pong, shuffleboard, cards, billiards etc) and a variety of clubs around the village we can go to. Just walking around is fun becasue there are number of oddity shops that are just plain weird.

Example Plan:

Plan 2:

Grab SOmething to eat
Pick 2:
CBGB
Fat Cat
Bowlmor Lanes(Bowling)
Eastville Comedy
Smalls Club
Zinc Club
The village underground
Billiards Center (Bar for billiards, darts, shuffle board, cards etc)
Common Ground (awesome place to play vintage board games)

Walk around washington square park (there are street entertainers, musicians etc)
Walk around bleeker and Mcdougal street (always something fun happens)
 
IF anyone else wants to come let me know and I'll m you my #. Hope others can make it!


----------



## FadeToOne

I am the master at ping pong. And I saw some arm wrestling techniques on youtube so I know how to beat RC. Oh yes, I am ready.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

lol i looked it up too....im thinking of using the hook.
you knoww hat iwanna try...i wanna try to lift Chris up over my head lol.,..if he lets me haha


----------



## bvmaster

FadeToOne said:


> I am the master at ping pong. And I saw some arm wrestling techniques on youtube so I know how to beat RC. Oh yes, I am ready.


You're probally a young patawan wen it comes to ping pong. I'm like one of those hardcore Asian ping ballas u see on youtube. I also hold the title for most arm wrestle wins in my class from HS. So u got comeptition.


----------



## FadeToOne

bvmaster said:


> You're probally a young patawan wen it comes to ping pong. I'm like one of those hardcore Asian ping ballas u see on youtube. I also hold the title for most arm wrestle wins in my class from HS. So u got comeptition.


Hmmm.

Well...I can beat you guys at chess at least.

*waits for Chris to come and say he's the state chess champions of New Jersey or something*


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Haha nah not at all. However I once one an Oreo stacking contest at a local grocery store when i was 10.

RC- I'm afraid of heights so that's going to be a no go.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

gooeygumdrops said:


> Haha nah not at all. However I once one an Oreo stacking contest at a local grocery store when i was 10.
> 
> RC- I'm afraid of heights so that's going to be a no go.


chris did you get my pm>??????
i wanna make sure everythings udnerstood before i drive


----------



## nycdude

So how did your greenwich village hangout go??????  I know fade likes soccer, any other people who like playing soccer or any type of sports??? Maybe during the summer we can all play soccer at a nearby park in Manhattan, The last time i went as last summer and the summer of 2009, playing with some of my younger brothers old friends and people from around the neighborhood. Just another idea that popped out


----------



## bvmaster

Not exactly according to plan


----------



## FadeToOne

bvmaster said:


> Not exactly according to plan


not many all-nighter Friday nights go to plan I'm guessing. But now we have stories to tell. :b

Glad to hear you guys made it back in one piece...no further mishaps?

I had like 4 hours of sleep lol.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

i just woke up....felt like **** when igot home


----------



## rctriplefresh5

nycdude said:


> So how did your greenwich village hangout go??????  I know fade likes soccer, any other people who like playing soccer or any type of sports??? Maybe during the summer we can all play soccer at a nearby park in Manhattan, The last time i went as last summer and the summer of 2009, playing with some of my younger brothers old friends and people from around the neighborhood. Just another idea that popped out


it was not as we expected. there was one pretty neat part though..where we went to a bar and this girl literally strangled us...wanting to do some provocative dancing with us....lol
but overall, it was not what we planned, and i felt i ruiend people's time by not having an id.


----------



## bvmaster

Aight everyone! So the village did not go as planned. What was expected did not get met but you know what, I believe we all had a good experience anyways and it was fun to go into the nightlife arena. Hopefully the next "big thing" will be better. SO ideas for next week,

Something to eat,

-New Brunswick
-Bowling 
-bball
-Movies
-Arcade

Ideas for next big thing,

-Concert
-SPorting Event
-Hoboken


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Hey everyone!

Although Friday night/Saturday morning was definitely without a shadow of doubt full of surpises; at least we got to experience those suprises as a group. I mean let's try to re-cap everything. Please add on to the list of things you remember. I personally remember....

1. Going to an awesome pizza restaurant that was just extremely tasty
2. Seeing a live "jazz" band play in front of us
3. Attempting to dance with some pretty attractive and friendly girls
4. Watching the sunrise as we slowly realized it was approaching 6am
5. A little sex on the beach if you know what i mean (the drink)
6. Having some issues finding a mazda 
7. Someone having an awesome half-brother who got an attractive female's number!!!!!
8. Meeting someone else who has SA who we need to convince to come out next time.
9. Watching all the rambunctious NYC natives getting their party on
10. An interesting waiter who was not lacking in personality what so ever.


All in all, good times guys, good times!!


----------



## gooeygumdrops

For the next meet up, I'm liking the idea of bowling. There two bowling centers relatiely near the train station. One is in piscataway, stelton lanes, which is so-so. The other is called Brunswick zone in north brunswick which is really nice, but a little further out.

Something to eat could also be chill, although i'll have to look into whats around.

Another great idea is karaoke. I think that would be so funny for us to do!!!

Let's start planning soon and come up with something fun. I would love for more people to join in on this. Maybe we should start taking photos and show everyone in the area what they are missing out on.


----------



## gooeygumdrops

As it gets warmer out, we can definitely start doing more outdoorsy stuff as well.


----------



## Karsten

I can only attend non-nightlife type events for the time being. I'm not 21 until April.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

gooeygumdrops said:


> For the next meet up, I'm liking the idea of bowling. There two bowling centers relatiely near the train station. One is in piscataway, stelton lanes, which is so-so. The other is called Brunswick zone in north brunswick which is really nice, but a little further out.
> 
> Something to eat could also be chill, although i'll have to look into whats around.
> 
> Another great idea is karaoke. I think that would be so funny for us to do!!!
> 
> Let's start planning soon and come up with something fun. I would love for more people to join in on this. Maybe we should start taking photos and show everyone in the area what they are missing out on.


i second karaoke


----------



## rctriplefresh5

gooeygumdrops said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Although Friday night/Saturday morning was definitely without a shadow of doubt full of surpises; at least we got to experience those suprises as a group. I mean let's try to re-cap everything. Please add on to the list of things you remember. I personally remember....
> 
> 1. Going to an awesome pizza restaurant that was just extremely tasty
> 2. Seeing a live "jazz" band play in front of us
> 3. Attempting to dance with some pretty attractive and friendly girls
> 4. Watching the sunrise as we slowly realized it was approaching 6am
> 5. A little sex on the beach if you know what i mean (the drink)
> 6. Having some issues finding a mazda
> 7. Someone having an awesome half-brother who got an attractive female's number!!!!!
> 8. Meeting someone else who has SA who we need to convince to come out next time.
> 9. Watching all the rambunctious NYC natives getting their party on
> 10. An interesting waiter who was not lacking in personality what so ever.
> 
> All in all, good times guys, good times!!


encounters of similar interest incluided...
11. a crazy black woman crying lawsuit to a cop doing his job
12. a smitten black woman asking a certain black magnet if he was interested in males or females..and then declaring her erotic fantasies about him to is awareness.
13. a crazy parking attendant who refused to speak proper English
14. a bulgarian male who was left at a nyc train station for 2 hours while his friends goofed off in the car.
15. a drunk chick magnet almost crashing into a taxi van, nearly creating a situation in which we 5 plus the taxi driver could have been murked
16. a 6'2 gorgeous male who was the subject of a red shirted females erotic dreams that night, as a byproduct of their encounter at the live music bars.


----------



## FadeToOne

rctriplefresh5 said:


> encounters of similar interest incluided...
> 11. a crazy black woman crying lawsuit to a cop doing his job
> 12. a smitten black woman asking a certain black magnet if he was interested in males or females..and then declaring her erotic fantasies about him to is awareness.
> 13. a crazy parking attendant who refused to speak proper english
> *14. a bulgarian male who was left at a nyc train station for 2 hours while his friends goofed off in the car.*
> 15. a drunk chick magnet almost crashing into a taxi van, nearly creating a situation in which us 5 plus the taxi driver could have been murked
> 16. a 6'2 gorgeous male who was the subject of a red shirted feamles erotic dreams that night, as a byproduct of their encounter at the live music bars.


My consolation prize is my new arm wrestling champion trophy. Unless Brad wants to challenge that. 

though the whole ordeal getting back to Brad's car really was hilarious if you think about it. First we used a Taxi to get us to his brother's car, then his brother drove us 10 avenues the wrong way, then we realized our mistake and had to drive 10 avenues back, and then one more taxi to get us to the right place. And it was all in walking distance.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

wwwe tied lol.
idk who would have won...i suck at arwrestling..i can hold people of from beating me but i can never beat them.
it's really weird,

armwrestling hurts my tendons though...i still wish chris would elt me try to lift him over my head =p although he said he was creeped by that hahaha.

wait actually i think i gave up right? cause the sex on the beach was steadily approaching the floor at a fast rate.


----------



## bvmaster

SO yea I'm out for this weekend. I'm going to have to end my streak of hang outs lol. So I hope everyone has fun this weekend. I will def be around for next weekend though. Maybe NB next weekend or something, Ill c if my bro can come.


----------



## gooeygumdrops

BVmaster is clearly not as committed to this group as the rest of us are. Just kidding. Maybe we should skip this weekend and meet up again next weekend. I think New Brunswick would be a fine choice. I looked up a few things we could do for next time.

Food:
Grease Trucks
Old Man Rafferty's
Midori --> sushi

Entertainment:

Brunswick Zone --> 790 U.S. Route 1 North Brunswick, NJ
5.49/game, 4.50 for shoes
At midnight they have something called like galaxy bowling or something where they turn off all the lights, everything is in neon and they play like "club" music.

The Karaoke --> 780 U.S. Route 1 North Brunswick, NJ
This could be interesting. The catch is, you don't sing in front of the entire room. In fact, the place is full of small rooms so a group can sing to one another in a private room. It might be a little weird...

Gaebel
This is like a bar/lounge, although I'm not sure if they are still open or not

George Street Ale House
Place is relatively new (only a few months). They have a lot of cover bands on Saturday night


----------



## bvmaster

gooeygumdrops said:


> BVmaster is clearly not as committed to this group as the rest of us are. Just kidding. Maybe we should skip this weekend and meet up again next weekend. I think New Brunswick would be a fine choice. I looked up a few things we could do for next time.
> 
> Food:
> Grease Trucks
> Old Man Rafferty's
> Midori --> sushi
> 
> Entertainment:
> 
> Brunswick Zone --> 790 U.S. Route 1 North Brunswick, NJ
> 5.49/game, 4.50 for shoes
> At midnight they have something called like galaxy bowling or something where they turn off all the lights, everything is in neon and they play like "club" music.
> 
> The Karaoke --> 780 U.S. Route 1 North Brunswick, NJ
> This could be interesting. The catch is, you don't sing in front of the entire room. In fact, the place is full of small rooms so a group can sing to one another in a private room. It might be a little weird...
> 
> Gaebel
> This is like a bar/lounge, although I'm not sure if they are still open or not
> 
> George Street Ale House
> Place is relatively new (only a few months). They have a lot of cover bands on Saturday night


Yea maybe we should skip. I just don't see anyway you guys could have fun without me, it would just be so boring. lol jk. No but really we should try to have meetups every weekend. SO I think ya'll should try to set something up. I was also thinking into the future about going to six flags in May sometime. I think that would be awesome so lets start stockpiling those coke cans though.


----------



## FadeToOne

lol yeah. Next weekend will be better. I have 2 midterms to study for these next few days, on top of everything else.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

personal karaoke sounds creepy


----------



## midnightstars

Tell me if you guys end up planning on going to Grease Trucks @ RU. I MIGHT go and say hi.


----------



## jai1906

I live in North Bergen, Nj i'd like to hang out with the group. But let me warn you im very shy lolllll just kidding.


----------



## bvmaster

Hey Everyone!! 

Alright so I hope everyone had a good weekend! Know lets get the ball rolling with plans for this coming weekend. Hopefully travel arrangments will go smoother for everyone this time around lol. For anyone who hasnt come out, try not to let whatevers in your way stop you. Were a great group of like-minded people that are understanding of eachother. So get out and come!!! 

Are we still aiming for NB?


----------



## rctriplefresh5

howd it go man


----------



## bvmaster

Awesome man!! Thanks for asking! Landmark has def changed my life. 

My social expectations weren't met there but I found it wasnt about that. 

I'll tell you man, it was scary thinking about going to landmark but it has paid off for sure. I learned a **** lod about who I am and the best way to live a good life. I'm know so excited for life.


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Yooo, what's popping?!! This weekend will be my last time in this area for a little while. I'll be traveling to Texas and Oregon for work for the next two months. We gotta go big or go home and since we're home all the time, might as well go big. I was looking through the forums and saw interest from jai1906, midnightstars, nycdude, nonso, roobear, and forever dreamer at least at some point. Maybe I'll send out a message to them and tell them to check this thread out if they're interested. I think new Brunswick sounds dandy this time!


----------



## gooeygumdrops

I'm totally thinking grease trucks, bowling and maybe a bar or BBQ or something. Maybe a picnic at the park hahha ok maybe not who knows..


----------



## Doni

Im down gotta get money 1st


----------



## FadeToOne

bvmaster said:


> Awesome man!! Thanks for asking! Landmark has def changed my life.
> 
> My social expectations weren't met there but I found it wasnt about that.
> 
> I'll tell you man, it was scary thinking about going to landmark but it has paid off for sure. I learned a **** lod about who I am and the best way to live a good life. I'm know so excited for life.


What's Landmark? I don't think you mentioned it last time.

Also I'm down with gooey's grease trucks and bowling idea. You guys have a specific place in mind?


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Cool Doni, hope you can make it out.

I'm totally thinking grease trucks, which if you havent been there before, is totally worth doing at least one. You go to these trailers which sounds pretty shady and get these ridiculous sandwhiches that have everything in them (chicken fingers, fries, ketchup, steak, high fructose corn syrup, etc) I'm not sure if the FDA knows about it, but it hits the spot, especially after you had a few drinks.

I was also thinking of bowling here: http://www.bowlbrunswick.com/about-us/299/1 or here http://www.steltonlanes.com/ . I will say bowlbrunswick is much nicer but it's a little further away.

We could also walk around the city annd see what else is going on. Could check out a park or something. It should be an okay day, I heard about 10 degrees celsius (that's 50 fahrenheit for all you anti-metric people out there) which is alright.

Hopefully we can get some legit interest for this event. So far we have had a lot of fun and it's always cool to meet new people!


----------



## rctriplefresh5

gooeygumdrops said:


> Cool Doni, hope you can make it out.
> 
> I'm totally thinking grease trucks, which if you havent been there before, is totally worth doing at least one. You go to these trailers which sounds pretty shady and get these ridiculous sandwhiches that have everything in them (chicken fingers, fries, ketchup, steak, high fructose corn syrup, etc) I'm not sure if the FDA knows about it, but it hits the spot, especially after you had a few drinks.
> 
> I was also thinking of bowling here: http://www.bowlbrunswick.com/about-us/299/1 or here http://www.steltonlanes.com/ . I will say bowlbrunswick is much nicer but it's a little further away.
> 
> We could also walk around the city annd see what else is going on. Could check out a park or something. It should be an okay day, I heard about 10 degrees celsius (that's 50 fahrenheit for all you anti-metric people out there) which is alright.
> 
> Hopefully we can get some legit interest for this event. So far we have had a lot of fun and it's always cool to meet new people!


the midnight bowling mmight be fun


----------



## rctriplefresh5

rctriplefresh5 said:


> the midnight bowling mmight be fun


what day o the week


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Friday is going to be kind of a cruddy day but i think Saturday is suppose to be nice


----------



## FadeToOne

yeah i can only really make it on Saturday.

so c'mon guys - where are we meeting?


----------



## bvmaster

*Saturday April 2nd 17:00 Hours Bowlbrunswick*. We'll meet right in front of place at 790 U.S. Route 1 NB NJ. After bowling we can check out NB and grab something or whatever. I will be driving to NB as the train ride is like 3 hours from me and its not direct. SO if anyone needs my services of travel, let me know just as long as its not out of the way for me.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

bvmaster said:


> *Saturday April 2nd 17:00 Hours Bowlbrunswick*. We'll meet right in front of place at 790 U.S. Route 1 NB NJ. After bowling we can check out NB and grab something or whatever. I will be driving to NB as the train ride is like 3 hours from me and its not direct. SO if anyone needs my services of travel, let me know just as long as its not out of the way for me.


so shoprite?


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> so shoprite?


Yea shoprite on rte 18


----------



## rctriplefresh5

what time? 6:45?
and to answer ur question im meeting nonso at the freehold mall


----------



## bvmaster

rctriplefresh5 said:


> what time? 6:45?
> and to answer ur question im meeting nonso at the freehold mall


I was thinking around 5. Does nonso want to come?


----------



## FadeToOne

rctriplefresh5 said:


> what time? 6:45?
> and to answer ur question im meeting nonso at the freehold mall


new blood, excellent.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

bvmaster said:


> I was thinking around 5. Does nonso want to come?





FadeToOne said:


> new blood, excellent.


since im the best looking in the group nonso decided she only wants to meet me.
lol jk...nonso wants to meet me tomorrow, and see how it goes..before meeting all of us. she said it would be awkward to meet all us guys, unless another girl was there...which unfortunately is not our case.

so we will prob hang out at the mall. she said she would consider coming on saturday if things went alright.
she's got a bf though so it;s just as friends


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Hmm well I could always invite my mom to this event. That's when you know you're winning at life, hanging out with your mom at an SA shindig....Anyway god speed triplefresh! I'm glad that nonso is making an effort to hang out and have some fun. I wonder what happened to all the other people who said they were interested?


----------



## rctriplefresh5

yeah,roobear kept saying she wanted to come,but she hasnt shown interest ever since.
i would say it was gooey, who scared them away, but that would counteract my theory of gooeys magnetism.

and we all know that iam never wrong


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Hahaha I would have to agree with your theory. Maybe I should trying typing with a different font and color. Oh well, it's still going to be a blast fo sho!


----------



## FireSoks

rctriplefresh5 said:


> yeah,roobear kept saying she wanted to come,but she hasnt shown interest ever since.
> i would say it was gooey, who scared them away, but that would counteract my theory of gooeys magnetism.
> 
> and we all know that iam never wrong


Hey HEY. Look who just walked in hmm lol
Thank you gooey for leaving me a post. I do want to hang out but I usually work the weekends which = me this Saturday. I specifically requested two weekend days off next week. That or y'all can hit me up when you decide to make a weekday plan.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

RooBear said:


> Hey HEY. Look who just walked in hmm lol
> Thank you gooey for leaving me a post. I do want to hang out but I usually work the weekends which = me this Saturday. I specifically requested two weekend days off next week. That or y'all can hit me up when you decide to make a weekday plan.


we should be hanging out next week also. gooy is gonna be in texas though, so you cant give him a thank you hug.

can't say im mad...gooy gets enough hugs from girls


----------



## FireSoks

rctriplefresh5 said:


> we should be hanging out next week also. gooy is gonna be in texas though, so you cant give him a thank you hug.
> 
> can't say im mad...gooy gets enough hugs from girls


ooh really?
:lol You've been exposed Gooey.
I'll make a mental note for your hug RC. :b


----------



## gooeygumdrops

True, my grandma gave me a hug last Sunday. My level of game is intangible.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

RooBear said:


> ooh really?
> :lol You've been exposed Gooey.
> I'll make a mental note for your hug RC. :b


ahh so i get a hug 
btw whyd u take down your gender lol..did you turn into a man =p

met with nonso today


----------



## bvmaster

u must have scared her away huh? Its too bad I didnt go instead. lol jk


----------



## FadeToOne

This is me reminding you guys to remind me to bring my passport this time.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

lol. I got my rutgers id, but i gt a haircut, so it looks nothing like me


----------



## gooeygumdrops

I can only handle so many reminders in one sentence Fade. TripleFresh although you don't drink it would probably be a good idea to bring your license or any form of ID that has your picture, your name, and your birth date so you won't have any issues trying to get into any places.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

my id has a pic, and name...and id assume even if it had no bday..the fact i in college would be enough...but ill bring my license

so bvmaster, i am meeting you at 5?


----------



## bvmaster

Yea around 5. I'll call u. I'm picking up our Bulgarian friend first


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Soo are we meeting at the bowling alley at 5:30pm you think, maybe closer to 6?


----------



## bvmaster

gooeygumdrops said:


> Soo are we meeting at the bowling alley at 5:30pm you think, maybe closer to 6?


No, we doesnt include you we decided to impeach you. jk. Yea around 5:30


----------



## bvmaster

Hey All,

So we had a somehwat successfull time in East Brunswick. We went bowling (although we were amongst young kids), went to grease trucks and some wimps of the groups decided it was too cold and went to get wings at the packed cluckin bell. After grabbing a bite we went to a bar that had some live music. We then lost a member of the grop as it was her bedtime lol. Then we dished out the big bucks and went to the stress factory for a couple of hours for some comedy. We learned that Fade coudnt take the train back cause trains stoppsed running and I had to drive him into the NYC. (its all good) All in all awesome time!!

I really would like more people to try and join us!!! Were thinking of NYC for next time probably during the day or early evening on a sat or sun. Please post if interested.


----------



## itswhatever

Hmmm....that's quite interesting. I'm actually from Rutgers myself and its cool to see that there are others as well. Going to NYC seems like it would be nice.


----------



## FireSoks

bvmaster said:


> Hey All,
> 
> So we had a somehwat successfull time in East Brunswick. We went bowling (although we were amongst young kids), went to grease trucks and some wimps of the groups decided it was too cold and went to get wings at the packed cluckin bell. After grabbing a bite we went to a bar that had some live music. We then lost a member of the grop as it was her bedtime lol. Then we dished out the big bucks and went to the stress factory for a couple of hours for some comedy. We learned that Fade coudnt take the train back cause trains stoppsed running and I had to drive him into the NYC. (its all good) All in all awesome time!!
> 
> I really would like more people to try and join us!!! Were thinking of NYC for next time probably during the day or early evening on a sat or sun. Please post if interested.


LOL, the name "cluckin bell" amuses me. I have Saturday off so I take it we're going DAAAANCING!? :boogie Just kidding.


----------



## jimbo1

hey if theres a meetup in nyc i might go. i had fun last time watching the unknown.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

RooBear said:


> LOL, the name "cluckin bell" amuses me. I have Saturday off so I take it we're going DAAAANCING!? :boogie Just kidding.


yeah, next saturday we could do something like that. we met again today in new york city lol..i just got home


----------



## FireSoks

rctriplefresh5 said:


> yeah, next saturday we could do something like that. we met again today in new york city lol..i just got home


Well now I'm jealous, but glad you guys have been getting to together. How was it?


----------



## bvmaster

RooBear said:


> Well now I'm jealous, but glad you guys have been getting to together. How was it?


It was great! It was the three of us. We went to a meetup.com social group where you sit down with people and just talk and I was the only one that stayed because RC and FadetoOne were to intimidated and there anxiety levels got to high. So I mingled with people for a while and then joined up with them and we went to times square. We then took the beautiful and clean subway to 40/40 Club and watched wrestlemania.

You and others should really come out sometime, we wont just be doing nightlife things.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

bvmaster said:


> We went to a meetup.com social group where you sit down with people and just talk and I was the only one that stayed because RC and FadetoOne were to intimidated and there anxiety levels got to high.


LOL~~~~~~~~~~~~


bvmaster said:


> You and others should really come out sometime, we wont just be doing nightlife things.


everyone and anyone is welcomed! except if you do speed dating with little kids.


----------



## FadeToOne

bvmaster said:


> It was great! It was the three of us. We went to a meetup.com social group where you sit down with people and just talk and I was the only one that stayed because RC and FadetoOne were to intimidated and there anxiety levels got to high. So I mingled with people for a while and then joined up with them and we went to times square. We then took the beautiful and clean subway to 40/40 Club and watched wrestlemania.


looool. Let's not expose to the whole forum what type of people you mingled with Brad, ok?


----------



## FireSoks

bvmaster said:


> It was great! It was the three of us. We went to a meetup.com social group where you sit down with people and just talk and I was the only one that stayed because RC and FadetoOne were to intimidated and there anxiety levels got to high. So I mingled with people for a while and then joined up with them and we went to times square. We then took the beautiful and clean subway to 40/40 Club and watched wrestlemania.
> 
> You and others should really come out sometime, we wont just be doing nightlife things.


Awwww, I'm proud of you Brad. XD Sounds like an SA'ers nightmare. I recall meeting up with y'all the first time..thought I was going to pass out on the train. Lmao, I'd probably catch on fire if I attempted that.

Has the plan been figured out for the upcoming weekend?


----------



## FireSoks

FadeToOne said:


> looool. Let's not expose to the whole forum what type of people you mingled with Brad, ok?


:sus .. *looks around room* opcorn lol


----------



## bvmaster

RooBear said:


> :sus .. *looks around room* opcorn lol


Yea, something simple like traveling to vegas and picking random people to marry or we could fly to Amsterdam and stay in a hostel like in that wonderful movie. lol, we dont really know yet, it will prob be during the day/early night on sat.


----------



## FadeToOne

bvmaster said:


> Yea, something simple like traveling to vegas and picking random people to marry or we could fly to Amsterdam and stay in a hostel like in that wonderful movie. lol, we dont really know yet, it will prob be during the day/early night on sat.


how about that wax musem?


----------



## AnimeV

bvmaster said:


> It was great! It was the three of us. We went to a meetup.com social group where you sit down with people and just talk and I was the only one that stayed because RC and FadetoOne were to intimidated and there anxiety levels got to high. So I mingled with people for a while and then joined up with them and we went to times square. We then took the beautiful and clean subway to 40/40 Club and watched wrestlemania.
> 
> You and others should really come out sometime, we wont just be doing nightlife things.


Did you guys catch that amazing match between Undertaker and Triple H?


----------



## FadeToOne

AnimeV said:


> Did you guys catch that amazing match between Undertaker and Triple H?


lol it would be hard to miss it. The whole place was really into the match and everyone was shouting. 2nd best thing from being live I guess.


----------



## Opie

You guys should do something in North Jersey.


----------



## bvmaster

Opie said:


> You guys should do something in North Jersey.


Yea I was thinking bout that. I live in north jersey and I think hoboken would be fun one weekend.


----------



## TheShine

New York City resident here! I'm from queenss


----------



## rctriplefresh5

*Plans for this weekend*



TheShine said:


> New York City resident here! I'm from queenss


 This wekend is looking like it is going to be a long day.
From what ive discussed with BVMASTER, we will be meeting early to mid day, and doing stuff, and then also hitting up the night scene. This is good news, as it allows those who are comfortable with only daytime activities to come for a lil while, and then go before the nnight time activities begin.

I dont have updates on where we are going, but i think New brunswick is a good option. grease trucks/stuf yer face for a meal, then later maybe go to a jazz club or something lol.


----------



## FadeToOne

rctriplefresh5 said:


> This wekend is looking like it is going to be a long day.
> From what ive discussed with BVMASTER, we will be meeting early to mid day, and doing stuff, and then also hitting up the night scene. This is good news, as it allows those who are comfortable with only daytime activities to come for a lil while, and then go before the nnight time activities begin.
> 
> I dont have updates on where we are going, but i think New brunswick is a good option. grease trucks/stuf yer face for a meal, then later maybe go to a jazz club or something lol.


I thought we are doing it in the city so people from New York can come?


----------



## FadeToOne

ok guys, we decided on the official plan:

*Saturday, April 9th, 2:00 PM* - the statue at *Columbus Circle (West 59th Street)*. We can get to know each other and have lunch, then take a walk through Central Park - maybe even go boating if people are up for it. Something simple and easy. We're really hoping we get to meet some new people this time, so if you have any interest in coming, don't hesitate at all.

If you haven't been before, PM me and I'll give you my number.

Brad (bvmaster), Dave (Rctriplefresh) and myself will all be there, and at least one of us is super cool. (Hint: It's not the first two)


----------



## angus




----------



## Shooterrr

You guizzzz. I think I might be joining you all this Saturday. But I hope another girl comes because I'd feel so out of place with a group of a thousand guys. :lurk


----------



## rctriplefresh5

Shooterrr said:


> You guizzzz. I think I might be joining you all this Saturday. But I hope another girl comes because I'd feel so out of place with a group of a thousand guys. :lurk


rew bare is cumming.


----------



## gooeygumdrops

So you guys aren't going to visit me in San Antonio this weekend. I'm kind of disappointed. Well at least you have some new people to replace me.


----------



## FadeToOne

gooeygumdrops said:


> So you guys aren't going to visit me in San Antonio this weekend. I'm kind of disappointed. Well at least you have some new people to replace me.


lol how are the Texas girls treating you, gooey?


----------



## nycdude

I kept thinking about coming this saturday but my brother is going to start his 1st soccer match at around 2pm as well.


----------



## bvmaster

nycdude said:


> I kept thinking about coming this saturday but my brother is going to start his 1st soccer match at around 2pm as well.


Come afterwards!!! We will be around for a while!


----------



## bvmaster

gooeygumdrops said:


> So you guys aren't going to visit me in San Antonio this weekend. I'm kind of disappointed. Well at least you have some new people to replace me.


You will forever be remembered in our hearts gooey :crylol jk. See you when you get back you womanizer. jk


----------



## nycdude

bvmaster said:


> Come afterwards!!! We will be around for a while!


Around columbus circle? Not sure since the soccer game lasts around 2 hours.


----------



## bvmaster

nycdude said:


> Around columbus circle? Not sure since the soccer game lasts around 2 hours.


Well that's where we are meeting but we will be around the city until midnight. So think about it. It would be cool if u came. After this we probaly wont be meeting up in the city for a little while.


----------



## TheShine

Hey guys, I won't be able to attend this weekend because I'm still at school in Albany. I can't leave visitor messages because I'm new to these boards. Thanks for the welcome


----------



## FadeToOne

anyone else?


----------



## rambo

I prolly be there. Fade, do you still have that same phone number since the last time we met?


----------



## FadeToOne

rombow said:


> I prolly be there. Fade, do you still have that same phone number since the last time we met?


Yeah, it's the same.

Very cool, we're getting more people.


----------



## rambo

aight, imma text you if im coming.


----------



## FireSoks

I'll be bringing a camera so prepare yourselves. :yes

And it might rain a bit later so just a heads up.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

u better cum rombow...u better cum.


----------



## FadeToOne

don't spell it like that RC. Please.


----------



## FireSoks

Back is killing me from walking.. and maybe pool; glad I attended another outing!  We need another girl to come out.

Posting a pic or two soon


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Yoo how did it go??? What did you guys end up doing? Judging from roobear's comment it sounds like you all had a good time.


----------



## FadeToOne

hah yeah we had fun. 5 of us showed up so it was pretty good again.

We went to central park first (we were gonna go rowboating but everyone was too scared except me and Amanda), then this pretty awesome billiards/ping pong place that was nice and empty, then with Brad and Dave we walked around Times Square for a bit. We found this arcade place next to the Ripleys musem which are good ideas for future events.


----------



## rambo

RooBear said:


> Back is killing me from walking.. and maybe pool; glad I attended another outing!  We need another girl to come out.
> 
> Posting a pic or two soon


If you do post it, post the album cover one with you lookin at the right and the other one that included me in it.


----------



## rambo

FadeToOne said:


> hah yeah we had fun. 5 of us showed up so it was pretty good again.
> 
> We went to central park first (we were gonna go rowboating but everyone was too scared except me and Amanda), then this pretty awesome billiards/ping pong place that was nice and empty, then with Brad and Dave we walked around Times Square for a bit. We found this arcade place next to the Ripleys musem which are good ideas for future events.


You missing some details. First, we ordered a pizza pie, ate it in central park. Next, walked to 86th street thru Central Park. After, billiard/ping pong as you said. Next, we ate again at Midnight Express Diner. The meal was crazy (crazy as in good). Last, was Barnes Nobles and then we left. Well, me and Roobear left. I dunno what Fresh, Brad and Fade did afterwards. At the end of the day, it was good. I learned a bit of new info about other SA'ers, cracked some jokes, lost in pool twice etc.


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Ohh snappp you guys!!!! Sounds like it was a blast. I've never been too central park that's too cool for school. Walking around times square is always a fun time! Sounds like you guys chose some good food spots as well. (it's been awhile since I had food that I'd categorize as crazy. It's also good to hear that roo and rom came out. I hope you guys will keep hanging out. Keep the good times rolling guys!


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Were bvmaster and triplefresh going at it again? It's always amusing to listen to these guys take jabs at each other lol


----------



## rctriplefresh5

gooeygumdrops said:


> Were bvmaster and triplefresh going at it again? It's always amusing to listen to these guys take jabs at each other lol


lol yes!


----------



## FireSoks

Don't start tossing my government name out in the forums Fade!!

 :lol

RC..when you refer to the "other one that included" you..not the peepshow one aye?

And, what is it with you guys never having been to Central Park? Lol We need to spend an entire day there..


----------



## FadeToOne

RooBear said:


> Don't start tossing my government name out in the forums Fade!!
> 
> :lol


sorry Brad, won't do it again. :b


----------



## rctriplefresh5

RooBear said:


> Don't start tossing my government name out in the forums Fade!!
> 
> :lol
> 
> RC..when you refer to the "other one that included" you..not the peepshow one aye?
> 
> And, what is it with you guys never having been to Central Park? Lol We need to spend an entire day there..


i dont understand what your question to me is about?


----------



## FireSoks

Meaning the one with you looking down at Rombow or..?


----------



## FireSoks

Ok so here are some pics. Don't know how long I'm leaving the links up..if you guys want them save 'em. Links upload faster than posting the image.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5612027978
Yes..


__
https://flic.kr/p/5611739864
I have such a classic smile there. :b


__
https://flic.kr/p/5611446477


__
https://flic.kr/p/5611837846

Some pool playing.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5611255831

Back to the Future car?


----------



## rctriplefresh5

u edited me out of that one lol ><
im the mighty lumbejack in the first one


----------



## Shooterrr

Sounds like you guys had a lot of fun. I wish I could've came, but I had to do my homework. Priorities... Next NY meetup, I'm in there like swimwear. :yes


----------



## forever_dreamer

Love the pics. You guys always meet in nyc or central jersey though.


----------



## FadeToOne

I'm going for the ninja turtle look btw. Just need to get my shell and a green tan.


----------



## rambo

RooBear said:


> Ok so here are some pics. Don't know how long I'm leaving the links up..if you guys want them save 'em. Links upload faster than posting the image.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5612027978
> Yes..
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5611739864
> I have such a classic smile there. :b
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5611446477
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5611837846
> 
> Some pool playing.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5611255831
> 
> Back to the Future car?


Lol in both pictures, I made a failed attempt to give Roo sum rabbit ears lol.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

FadeToOne said:


> I'm going for the ninja turtle look btw. Just need to get my shell and a green tan.


i dont remember us taking this picture of you fade =p


----------



## FadeToOne

rctriplefresh5 said:


> i dont remember us taking this picture of you fade =p


----------



## Maguffin

Awesome job guys. Really brave of you (from my point of view.) 

But that's a nice crew you have. If I ever beat this depression, i live in north jersey and could maybe hang one day.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

ure more then welcome


----------



## itswhatever

Maguffin said:


> Awesome job guys. Really brave of you (from my point of view.)
> 
> But that's a nice crew you have. If I ever beat this depression, i live in north jersey and could maybe hang one day.


Yea I sort of feel the same way. I like the idea of meeting up but I'm afraid that it wouldn't go too well. It's nice though to see that you guys made it happen and had a good time.


----------



## bvmaster

OK guys I have a early plan for this weekend. Since it will be raining out on Sat that really limits what we can do in NJ:
*
Saturday April 16th 2:00PM Garden State Plaza Mall Paramus NJ. *
We can hangout at the mall and got to shops and have something to eat and then go back to my house and we can watch a movie and play some board games or something. These plans are completely flexible so if anyone has other suggestion please throw them out.

Plan 2: Go to my house watch a movie and play some board games and then go to hoboken for some nightlife (live cover bands and such)

Plan 3: We could do something on Friday or Sunday when its nice out 9miniture golf, basketball, soccer, hike at ramapo lots of stuff outside

Let me know!!


----------



## rctriplefresh5

i like plan 2, but then again idk how much itll cost.


----------



## FadeToOne

yeah either plan 1 or plan 2 sound fine. We can play poker too. Or more correctly, you guys will learn from the master.


----------



## bvmaster

Ya poker. Great idea. I miss playin that


----------



## rctriplefresh5

FadeToOne said:


> yeah either plan 1 or plan 2 sound fine. We can play poker too. Or more correctly, you guys will learn from the master.


stop suggesting the only activities you dont suck at, and that i do suck at .


----------



## FadeToOne

rctriplefresh5 said:


> stop suggesting the only activities you dont suck at, and that i do suck at .


well we can't only play bowling and nothing else


----------



## FireSoks

I guess that means you both suck at outdoor activities (plan 3)? Lol


----------



## FadeToOne

RooBear said:


> I guess that means you both suck at outdoor activities (plan 3)? Lol


hah I bet none of you guys have ever kicked a soccer ball properly :b


----------



## Leoluch

Sounds like a great time and a great idea.

One day maybe will make it to one.


----------



## rambo

Even, tho I aint joining yall, imma make a suggestion, I think yall should pick 2 and 3. Indoor (plan 2) and outdoor (plan 3). The whole house situation is more like for ppl you already know. And it wud make new comers feel intimidated. An outdoor activities now, is new comers friendly. But that's my opinion. It is up yall. Btw, imma be joinin yall consistently, starting the end of the month.


----------



## FadeToOne

bump - anyone else coming?


----------



## rctriplefresh5

FadeToOne said:


> bump - anyone else coming?


hopefully wwink wink


----------



## LeftyFretz

If the Saturday plan is still on that sounds like fun. I may be able to go to some of these. Just sent bv a PM. 

-Kyle


----------



## bvmaster

anyone else want to come. Come on. Its North Jersey tomorrow.


----------



## AnimeV

what are the plans for North Jersey?


----------



## FireSoks

So... no more outings in a rainstorm. Or involving Jersey trains on a weekend. lol


----------



## gooeygumdrops

^ lol oh bother. What went wrong this time?


----------



## rctriplefresh5

brad and i did some freaky stuff last night, that lefty, roo bear, and fadeto one were scared to do =p
chris u coming back soon right


----------



## rambo

rctriplefresh5 said:


> brad and i did some freaky stuff last night, that lefty, roo bear, and fadeto one were scared to do =p
> chris u coming back soon right


lol, I wonder what. Lol.


----------



## FadeToOne

rombow said:


> lol, I wonder what. Lol.


Don't ask. it involves a dog.


----------



## rambo

FadeToOne said:


> Don't ask. it involves a dog.


lol, so other then zoophilia acts, what other activities yall did?


----------



## FireSoks

rombow said:


> lol, so other then zoophilia acts, what other activities yall did?


Since no one has answered yet, I'll break it dooown.

I damaged a good amount of taste buds drinking hot tea while waiting an hour plus to be picked up by a Mazda in a rain storm. Me and Fade were then transported to Jersey. We crashed at BV's house. Magical place full of bamboo stalks and hamster dogs that guard outlets. We met a new addition to the group diaries (lefty; although I sorta knew him..but it doesn't count). We headed out to Subway for customer appreciation day in which some of us received free foot longs. After we arrived back at BV's we took turns playing Marvel vs. Capcom. Pretty fun

After that, we headed to Garden State Plaza mall, which was surprisingly packed with people for a rain storm going on. Walked around window shopping (at least I did) and then headed to the food court to buy dinner. Haagen Daz ice cream is amazing.

The plan was to then head to Hoboken..but somewhere along the way Mazda's Madam GPS detoured us. Drove us all the way back to the city, in which my case I was glad because than I didn't have to deal with the Jersey trains. With the likelihood that BV would not be able to find nor afford parking in the city, the Mazda drove him, RC, and Lefty home.

After that some things occurred on RC and BV's part.. in which at that point me and Stoyan were safe and sound at home base. lol

:boogie Hope that makes sense to ya'll.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

RooBear said:


> After that some things occurred on RC and BV's part.. in which at that point me and Stoyan were safe and sound at home base. lol
> 
> :boogie Hope that makes sense to ya'll.


Im assuming to get to homebase you and stoyan had to go through first, second, and third.


----------



## itswhatever

RooBear said:


> Since no one has answered yet, I'll break it dooown.
> 
> I damaged a good amount of taste buds drinking hot tea while waiting an hour plus to be picked up by a Mazda in a rain storm. Me and Fade were then transported to Jersey. We crashed at BV's house. Magical place full of bamboo stalks and hamster dogs that guard outlets. We met a new addition to the group diaries (lefty; although I sorta knew him..but it doesn't count). We headed out to Subway for customer appreciation day in which some of us received free foot longs. After we arrived back at BV's we took turns playing Marvel vs. Capcom. Pretty fun
> 
> After that, we headed to Garden State Plaza mall, which was surprisingly packed with people for a rain storm going on. Walked around window shopping (at least I did) and then headed to the food court to buy dinner. Haagen Daz ice cream is amazing.
> 
> The plan was to then head to Hoboken..but somewhere along the way Mazda's Madam GPS detoured us. Drove us all the way back to the city, in which my case I was glad because than I didn't have to deal with the Jersey trains. With the likelihood that BV would not be able to find nor afford parking in the city, the Mazda drove him, RC, and Lefty home.
> 
> After that some things occurred on RC and BV's part.. in which at that point me and Stoyan were safe and sound at home base. lol
> 
> :boogie Hope that makes sense to ya'll.


Sounds like it was a very eventful and exciting day. I'll hopefully join you guys next time.


----------



## FadeToOne

rctriplefresh5 said:


> Im assuming to get to homebase you and stoyan had to go through first, second, and third.


indeed. you jealous?


----------



## rambo

RooBear said:


> Since no one has answered yet, I'll break it dooown.
> 
> I damaged a good amount of taste buds drinking hot tea while waiting an hour plus to be picked up by a Mazda in a rain storm. Me and Fade were then transported to Jersey. We crashed at BV's house. Magical place full of bamboo stalks and hamster dogs that guard outlets. We met a new addition to the group diaries (lefty; although I sorta knew him..but it doesn't count). We headed out to Subway for customer appreciation day in which some of us received free foot longs. After we arrived back at BV's we took turns playing Marvel vs. Capcom. Pretty fun
> 
> After that, we headed to Garden State Plaza mall, which was surprisingly packed with people for a rain storm going on. Walked around window shopping (at least I did) and then headed to the food court to buy dinner. Haagen Daz ice cream is amazing.
> 
> The plan was to then head to Hoboken..but somewhere along the way Mazda's Madam GPS detoured us. Drove us all the way back to the city, in which my case I was glad because than I didn't have to deal with the Jersey trains. With the likelihood that BV would not be able to find nor afford parking in the city, the Mazda drove him, RC, and Lefty home.
> 
> After that some things occurred on RC and BV's part.. in which at that point me and Stoyan were safe and sound at home base. lol
> 
> :boogie Hope that makes sense to ya'll.


Thanks for the artistic imagery. Sounds like it went well.


----------



## LeftyFretz

Haha pretty much summed it up perfectly. And I concur, haagen daz is yummy. Anyone who has skype PM me your ids or whatever it uses. Still trying to figure it out though. And bv, thanks for getting me my phone back safe and sound lol.


----------



## bvmaster

OK Guys here's the plan,

*Friday April 22nd 7:00PM Hoboken NJ*. So we will be going to Hoboken which is right across the Hudson. Very easy train ride via the path for NYC people. We will be going to the Lana Lounge and then to some bars/billiards place. If anyone has other suggestions please feel free to throw them out there.


----------



## bvmaster

anyone else want to come?>


----------



## rctriplefresh5

lol


----------



## FireSoks

How was last night?


----------



## rambo

RooBear said:


> How was last night?


I tho outta all ppl, you were attending.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

she and lefty were on a date lol


----------



## FireSoks

^ disregard that Rombow. lol


----------



## bvmaster

*THis Weekend*

Ok Guys so I'm reaching out because we need some suggestions for this weekend. WHat Iknow so far is that it will this Saturday during the day/early evening in NYC. SO what are some activities we can do from let say 2pm-8pm?


----------



## Makaveli

Question; why is this thread in a frustration forum?

lol

Edit; follow up query: Do you guys do your own little thing as locals only or are you open to meeting interstaters and overseas folk who are on vacation and interested in hanging out...


----------



## FadeToOne

Makaveli said:


> Question; why is this thread in a frustration forum?
> 
> lol
> 
> Edit; follow up query: Do you guys do your own little thing as locals only or are you open to meeting interstaters and overseas folk who are on vacation and interested in hanging out...


yeah anyone can come.

update on plans for this weekend:

*basketball in Manhattan*. Sunday. 4 PM. We meetup at Columbus Circle, in front of the Gold statue.

Make sure to let us know if you're coming, so we can PM you a phone number.


----------



## Makaveli

FadeToOne said:


> yeah anyone can come.
> 
> update on plans for this weekend:
> 
> *basketball in Manhattan*. Sunday. Around 4 PM. Exact location TBD.


Thats pretty awesome. NYC/NJ is a massssssive area, lots of places to go.


----------



## FadeToOne

*BUMP

basketball in Manhattan*. Sunday. 4 PM. We meetup at *Columbus Circle*, in front of the Gold statue.

Make sure to let us know if you're coming, so we can PM you a phone number. Try to do it before Sunday.

Atleast 3 of us will be there.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

Makaveli said:


> Question; why is this thread in a frustration forum?
> 
> lol
> 
> Edit; follow up query: Do you guys do your own little thing as locals only or are you open to meeting interstaters and overseas folk who are on vacation and interested in hanging out...


is your username supposed to be similar to machiavelli?


----------



## Shooterrr

I wanna come to this one. Will we be playing with random people on the court or amongst ourselves?


----------



## Jozsua

Hey, im from the Jersey Shore, and would be intersted in attending, but i have SA, lol..
basketball would be nice though, i played my first year in college, in my 2nd year at the moment. but havent played since..


----------



## rambo

rctriplefresh5 said:


> is your username supposed to be similar to machiavelli?


He is referring to the rapper Tupac. Who also call himself Makaveli. And Tupac was referring to Niccolo Machiavelli.


----------



## FadeToOne

Jozsua said:


> Hey, im from the Jersey Shore, and would be intersted in attending, but i have SA, lol..
> basketball would be nice though, i played my first year in college, in my 2nd year at the moment. but havent played since..


Brad (bvmaster) is from NJ and he's coming in with the NJ transit train, shoot him a PM.



Shooterrr said:


> I wanna come to this one. Will we be playing with random people on the court or amongst ourselves?


lol well we have to find a free court first somewhere...but yeah we'll play amongst ourselves.


----------



## FadeToOne

anyone else? We have 4-5 people so far.


----------



## Jozsua

I think i might go when its closer in NJ, i would of probably gotten lost in NYC


----------



## bvmaster

Hey Everyone!!!

So this Saturday the plan is to meetup in New Brunswick NJ. Sometime around 2pm. Some of the ideas are playing a sport, going to movie, bowling, grease trucks, stuff yer face, checking out some live music etc. 

I should have the final plan by tomorrow sometime. So check back for more details. 

I encourage anyone who is interested to come. We are a fun group of people that always welcomes more people to join.


----------



## bvmaster

Alright all. Here are the Details for Saturday

*Saturday May 6th 7:30PM New Brunswick NJ. *We will be meeting at Stuff yer Face for some Din Din. After that we will be going to a billiards hall for some pool and darts. Then probably off to see some live music around NB. The billiards activity is open to change to a movie or something. So I hope you guys can make it!!! PM me if your new to the group and interested in coming.


----------



## FadeToOne

If any New Yorkers want to meet me we can take the train to Secaucus, let me know.


----------



## Jozsua

.


----------



## foe

If there is a June meet up I might be able to take the train down there from Upstate NY/New England border if I have that weekend off.


----------



## gooeygumdrops

It feels sooooo gooddd to be almost backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk. What's popping this weekend?


----------



## rctriplefresh5

gooey never answers my pms ha


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Oh snap son. I didn't know you sent me something till now. I had some classes and networking events so don't think I was ignoring you. Just busy, sorry man


----------



## Quietguy90

hey dudes im 20 years old 21 soon grew up in nyc living in long island now. Im definitely up for some hanging out. Shoot me a pm or something


----------



## gooeygumdrops

I was wondering if you guys confirmed plans for next weekend at the shore? Let me know what you guys finally decide. Also, if you guys need any help planning this trip let me know. I want to meet j wow and Pauly D


----------



## rambo

Since nobody havent got any plans lately. I (Rombo) gotta man up and do something. Here's the plan.

*Saturday May 28th 6:00PM New York, Manhattan. AMC Loews Lincoln Square 13 , 1998 Broadway, New York, NY * by the 1 and 2 train. We'll be seeing a movie called HANGOVER PART 2.  The movie of the year plz? (Prolly). Before the movies, we'll get something to eat and hangout a bit.

*Pm if your up to it.*

Also, if your uncomfortable with the distance, we can rearrange the location. Dont be scared to speak your mind. U gotta overcome SA.


----------



## FireSoks

What timing. I might be seeing the movie before Saturday. lol

And let me just add: I love you guys.


----------



## RUFB2327

Man...Hangover II. That's pretty tempting to get me to come and do the meet-up


----------



## rambo

Im happy to hear that RUF.


----------



## Quietguy90

I'm down guys what time were u thinking?


----------



## rambo

6:00pm. When yall committed, ill pm yall my number on Friday or before if you need it.


----------



## Quietguy90

crap something just came up today, im going to be at jones beach on saturday for the annual airshow


----------



## rambo

Anybody else want to come?


----------



## Shooterrr

Did anyone go see the movie? How was it?


----------



## rambo

Shooterrr said:


> Did anyone go see the movie? How was it?


Nope, our plans went wrong. We planned to see Hangover at 7 o clock, but we ended up stayin at the diner too long. So, we change the plan to see a 9 o clock one. But the the latest one was 9:50. And we didnt want Chris to miss out. Since Chris is coming in NYC at 10 I believe. So we said f that. We just walked around Manhattan, then ate at Sbarro. After that I left around 12:00. They went to the bar afterwards. I have no idea what happen from there.


----------



## bvmaster

Hey everyone!! So this weekend we are meeting in the watchung/Elizabeth NJ area. So if anyone wants t come out and hang here are the details:
*
6:45PM Colorado Cafe Watchung NJ:* We will have some dinner and play some games including riding a mechanical bull. After Dinner we will head to see a movie and then chill afterwards. So I encourage anyone who is interested to come out and hang with fellow SA folks.

If anyone wants to come send me a pm and ill give u my numba.


----------



## FadeToOne

A couple of us New Yorkers are coming too, send me a PM if you wanna meet up and well go together.


----------



## FireSoks

I know there has to be more NYC ppl on the forum than this. Step up people, I want to meet you! :yes


----------



## rctriplefresh5

So the next meetup scheduled is* Saturday June 11th 1:00PM NYC Aquarium, Brooklyn NY*. We will grab something to eat and then head over to aquarium. Afterwards we can decide if we want to do anything else in the area.


----------



## FadeToOne

We would really like to see new faces this time. In fact that's why we picked the aquarium, we hope people who have been too anxious to join us before will be more comfortable now. We really will have a good time, and there will be no pressure for anything. C'mon peeps.


----------



## Quietguy90

im here but im so damn busy these days. i shouldnt have promised people i would hang out on these weekends, id much rather meet you guys  Next week i should be free tho cant wait


----------



## DI117

I really want to, but the thought alone of meeting up with complete strangers is making me shvitz. 

Ugh.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

everyone is a stranger unti you meet them....

hen you go to the supermarket you meet up with strangers


----------



## Jozsua

id go if rctriplefresh5 wasnt a part of it, lol


----------



## rctriplefresh5

lol,ure funny man


----------



## rambo

DI117 said:


> I really want to, but the thought alone of meeting up with complete strangers is making me shvitz.
> 
> Ugh.


I understand. I used to be like that too. Hopefully, u overcome that type of mindset.


----------



## FadeToOne

BUMP

Sometimes its hard to update this thread because we decide on things 1-2 days before we do them, which leaves little time. But any people in the area who would like to hang out with should most definitely post here or PM us, don't feel hesitant at all.


----------



## NYCJCR22

Hey, I'm a newbie on this board. I can't believe that there's a NYC/NJ gatherings here on this board. I'm very interested. I'm from the NYC area and could make some new friends. I would like to meet people who I can somewhat relate. I didn't really read all 28 pages lol but how did the meetings go? Just curious because most are going through SA problems.


----------



## thequietone89

im from jersey city


----------



## FireSoks

NYCJCR22 said:


> Hey, I'm a newbie on this board. I can't believe that there's a NYC/NJ gatherings here on this board. I'm very interested. I'm from the NYC area and could make some new friends. I would like to meet people who I can somewhat relate. I didn't really read all 28 pages lol but how did the meetings go? Just curious because most are going through SA problems.


Hey, welcome to the forums! To sum up my answer to your question, most of the meet-ups have been successful. We all have varying degrees of SA but have found a commonplace in terms of relating to certain issues. I'm acquainted with some of the people because I've attended a couple of times. Also from the NYC area.  You should definitely attend sometime.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

thequietone89 said:


> im from jersey city


hey i saw you posted about being interested in coming to our meetups and that is great as we are always looking for new people to hang out with!!!! I tried clicking your aim icon and sending you an IM but it said y0u had privacy settings which prevented me from seeing your aim????

anyway, we set up our meetups primarily through skype, so if you have one it would be great if you added me. my username on skype is rctriplefresh5. this week is a NJ meetup so i think it would be a great time for you to come out there and have a good time!


----------



## ak2218

Well id be interested in meeting up im just really nervous about the whole idea lol


----------



## LeftyFretz

Nothing to be nervous about at all. Everyones pretty laid back.


----------



## rambo

LeftyFretz said:


> Nothing to be nervous about at all. Everyones pretty laid back.


Rombo(w) approve this message.


----------



## foe

I'm 3 hours away from the City but I might stop by at one of your future meet ups maybe sometime in July. I have the 2nd, 16th and 30th weekends off so I might stop by one of those weekends.


----------



## cousin corona

I'm down but I might not be able meet up on Saturday.I'll try to make it though. This could be good for me

do you guys meet up often?


----------



## FireSoks

foe said:


> I'm 3 hours away from the City but I might stop by at one of your future meet ups maybe sometime in July. I have the 2nd, 16th and 30th weekends off so I might stop by one of those weekends.


The more the merrier Foe :yes



gods punchline said:


> I'm down but I might not be able meet up on Saturday.I'll try to make it though. This could be good for me
> 
> do you guys meet up often?


Meet-ups are held weekly although all of us can't always attend. Outings mainly occur Fridays, Saturdays and the occasional Sunday.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

ive been lurking here in the shadows of this site for quite some time.


----------



## rctriplefresh5

Dr Pissy Mattress MD said:


> ive been lurking here in the shadows of this site for quite some time.


i like your username, as well as ur location. eastern central nj ...haha how specific...are u in the lincroft area hahaah?


----------



## cousin corona

Hello again. My skype is Gods.punchline.Feel free to add me


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

rctriplefresh5 said:


> are u in the lincroft area hahaah?


iam in ocean county


----------



## joanie

Hi, I just found this forum while looking for SA groups/group therapy in Brooklyn. I'd be interested in a future meet-up, I think.

Joanie


----------



## DI117

Thanks for the encouragement guys, I would totally meet up with you all but I'm moving to Boston for work next week and I've been really busy with moving arrangements and family things. 

Wish everyone the best though!


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Hey guys,

So my family is throwing a party on Saturday (7/2) :boogie and I was trying to see if people would be interested in coming out to central jersey. Nothing too wild, just some people hanging out, eating food, etc. If no one is interested I'll scrap the plans as there are tons of other stuff that we could do. Also, the time would be around 8pm or so.


----------



## LeftyFretz

Probably going to be working but where at in central Jersey? I'd go.


----------



## gooeygumdrops

It would be in hillsborough, about 20 mins from new Brunswick


----------



## Daylight

I'll be visiting NYC by myself the second week of August. If anyone living in the 5 boroughs and jersey city area is interested in possibly meeting up for a little bit in Manhattan, just send me a PM and we'll talk about it.


----------



## lastnightilie

I'm in Morris/Essex county of NJ.

I hate bars, so I wouldn't go to those meetings...


----------



## bvmaster

Hey All,

So here's a little rundown of the larger hangouts we might be doing in the upcoming weeks. We were alsothinking that before a meetup we should have like a chat at a coffee house or something. 

This Saturday: Coney Island Aquarium and then 4th July party in New Brunswick.

Monday 4th Of July: Either BBQ at Bear Mountain or do something at night in NYC (TBD)

Middle of July: Six Flags 

Early August: White Water Rafting at Delaware River

Feel free to add some suggestions!!!


----------



## gooeygumdrops

If you guys are going to be in Brunswick you might as well stop by my house party. Free food need I say more?


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

can we spend the night?


----------



## LeftyFretz

lastnightilie said:


> I'm in Morris/Essex county of NJ.
> 
> I hate bars, so I wouldn't go to those meetings...


From Morris county as well. It's a good time, nice to joke about issues that people won't understand.


----------



## FadeToOne

Yeah, the plan right now is Saturday 1PM at the *New York Aquarium* - Surf Avenue & West 8th Street in Brooklyn, New York 11224. A really great opportunity for new people to get on board - there will be 3-4 of us there. So anyone who's new and interested - PM me and I can give you my number.


----------



## Jozsua

id go to NYC, but id probly get lost, lol


----------



## FadeToOne

Jozsua said:


> id go to NYC, but id probly get lost, lol


Are you Russian? Just wondering, cause I'm Bulgarian.

And yeah, sometimes the city can be tricky, but with the subway map its not too bad.

Still waiting for those PMs people...the fish await your visit. It's $14 a ticket, but should be worth it.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

is there like a nyc subway online tutorial? i need to learn how to ride subways.if left to my own accord i will probaly wind up in a corn field standing next to a rusty tractor in kent ohio. getting there is no problem, a few bucks,hour ride iam at the port authority.its standing on the street outside of the port authority where the adventure in confusion begins.


----------



## Jozsua

FadeToOne said:


> Are you Russian? Just wondering, cause I'm Bulgarian.
> 
> And yeah, sometimes the city can be tricky, but with the subway map its not too bad.
> 
> Still waiting for those PMs people...the fish await your visit. It's $14 a ticket, but should be worth it.


Yeah I am Russian-American...although im not 100% fluent, lol


----------



## ak2218

gooeygumdrops said:


> If you guys are going to be in Brunswick you might as well stop by my house party. Free food need I say more?


im down for that  wheres this going to be? and about saturday does anyone know how much the aquarium will be? im kind of running on a budget =\. also how will we be getting from coney island to new brunswick? Is someone driving?


----------



## Nethic

I live relatively close to coney island. I'll definitely think about coming.


----------



## FireSoks

Aquarium is tomorrow!

If anyone else is considering coming you have a little over two hours to let me me or another member know.


----------



## TheEraser

Alright, for my first post on this great forum let me say that yesterday's meetup in aquarium was amazing! I really enjoyed meeting everybody and would never be able to tell that this was a meetup for socially anxious people, because everybody was talkative and friendly.

After getting a bite at Subway (what a surprise, huh?  ) the 5 of us went to the aquarium and enjoyed the beauty of the seaworld with all kinds of fishes (it sounds way cooler this way), sealions, walruses, jellyfishes (see?) and god-knows-what other sea creatures keeping us company. We got to see the sealion show and felt out of place because pretty much everybody there was with kids 

Overall, it was a positive experience and from a person with zero posts and no previous meetup experience, it was not intimidating at all! So, if there are any people who think about joining us, please don't hesitate to do so, it would be great to get more people on board. Oh and *RooBear*, we are waiting for the pictures


----------



## LeftyFretz

^^^She still owes me a few as well :sus

Hey all I've met on here, I won't be on skype for a while for personal reasons so if someone I've met here doesn't have my cell # just message me for it. And I'm putting up an offer, this Tuesday or Wednesday I plan on noodling around Manhattan/whatever for a bit to keep myself occupied so if anyone feels like meeting up let me know. I'll be there regardless. 

-Kyle


----------



## Nethic

Somehow I managed to miss the meetup. I totally forgot about it / overslept. Fail on my part.


----------



## pudz

I would definetly try hitting up thee beach one of these summer days too.


----------



## Dov

uhh this this is in the wrong section I live in Jersey at the shore  and never even saw this till today shouldn't it be in gatherings?


----------



## rambo

well, bvmaster put it in this section since it is the most visited.


----------



## Dov

I was never a big reader of this part of the forum tends to be to depressing but that makes sense I guess then


----------



## FireSoks

TheEraser said:


> Alright, for my first post on this great forum let me say that yesterday's meetup in aquarium was amazing! I really enjoyed meeting everybody and would never be able to tell that this was a meetup for socially anxious people, because everybody was talkative and friendly.
> 
> After getting a bite at Subway (what a surprise, huh?  ) the 5 of us went to the aquarium and enjoyed the beauty of the seaworld with all kinds of fishes (it sounds way cooler this way), sealions, walruses, jellyfishes (see?) and god-knows-what other sea creatures keeping us company. We got to see the sealion show and felt out of place because pretty much everybody there was with kids
> 
> Overall, it was a positive experience and from a person with zero posts and no previous meetup experience, it was not intimidating at all! So, if there are any people who think about joining us, please don't hesitate to do so, it would be great to get more people on board. Oh and *RooBear*, we are waiting for the pictures


Thank you for taking the initiative to come out and meet us spur of the whim, as well as make this informative post! I'm touched and I'm sure the others will be too after reading this. I will upload the pictures this week :yes

But yes, there were so many memorable moments. Can you feel the love people? haha


----------



## FireSoks

Even though I'm a bit uncomfortable posting pics, I decided to do so this time. "Us" combined with a mix of the animals I specially selected from the aquarium photos.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5907053984

Waiting outside the aquarium entrance. Yup, we know we're cool


__
https://flic.kr/p/5907053832

A ride at Luna Park I have plans on doing.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5907054662

A bit of sea lion butt touching action! (Smart guy)

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5238/5906498045_a0dd8d6f89.jpg

Group shot with a walrus!

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6047/5907054490_d668e69027.jpg

My prized picture. Seriously in love with this octopus. One of my favorites at the aquarium. It's f*cking gorgeous in its anomalous way.

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6050/5907054984_93c18b88ea.jpg

Jellyfish are also amazing.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5907469822

Last but not least, BBQ group picture. Hilarious moment there; too lazy to edit our red skin. :b


----------



## rambo

RooBear said:


> Even though I'm a bit uncomfortable posting pics, I decided to do so this time. "Us" combined with a mix of the animals I specially selected from the aquarium photos.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5907053984
> 
> Waiting outside the aquarium entrance. Yup, we know we're cool
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5907053832
> 
> A ride at Luna Park I have plans on doing.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5907054662
> 
> A bit of sea lion butt touching action! (Smart guy)
> 
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5238/5906498045_a0dd8d6f89.jpg
> 
> Group shot with a walrus!
> 
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6047/5907054490_d668e69027.jpg
> 
> My prized picture. Seriously in love with this octopus. One of my favorites at the aquarium. It's f*cking gorgeous in its anomalous way.
> 
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6050/5907054984_93c18b88ea.jpg
> 
> Jellyfish are also amazing.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5907469822
> 
> Last but not least, BBQ group picture. Hilarious moment there; too lazy to edit our red skin. :b


Is that the best group shot they got of me?? Jeeezzzz. I look like.....


----------



## Zima

bvmaster said:


> Hey All,
> 
> So here's a little rundown of the larger hangouts we might be doing in the upcoming weeks. We were alsothinking that before a meetup we should have like a chat at a coffee house or something.
> 
> This Saturday: Coney Island Aquarium and then 4th July party in New Brunswick.
> 
> Monday 4th Of July: Either BBQ at Bear Mountain or do something at night in NYC (TBD)
> 
> Middle of July: Six Flags
> 
> Early August: White Water Rafting at Delaware River
> 
> Feel free to add some suggestions!!!


I know it's quite a while from now, but the whitewater rafting sounds like a sweet idea. I might be interested in going to that.


----------



## bvmaster

Hey All! Some Exciting News. I have just launced NYC/NJ Hangout Group Official Website. Its in Beta for testing but tell me what you think. FYI: It might not look so hot cause its in early stages!!

http://sanycgroup.info


----------



## Daylight

August 8-12. One of those days, some of us could meetup in the city. Maybe spend a few hours at Coney Island's beach, Brooklyn Botanical Gardens, the MET or something. PM me if interested!


----------



## gooeygumdrops

BVmaster, what happened to the website? It was actually pretty nifty. Maybe LulzSec hijacked it!??!?


----------



## Quietguy90

So we had an awesome hike and bbq today. We had to improvise a lot for our bbq but we got it done 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

great day hope more of you guys who are in nyc/nj decide to come hang out with us.


----------



## FadeToOne

High angle shot lol


----------



## FireSoks

FadeToOne said:


> High angle shot lol


Looks like Brad's having a smoke there. lol


----------



## Quietguy90

or sucking his thumb


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Is there anything planned for Saturday? If not I may have a little shindig in Hoboken that's guaranteed to fulfill your wildest dreams. Jk but I have a friend who lives in the area and he has a pretty nice place and is always fun to hang with...


----------



## Quietguy90

Hey I don't think we have anything planned for Saturday but I'm not sure. You should join us on skype as well I can pm u our skype names If you wish


----------



## gooeygumdrops

Hey quietguy, I actually have all the skype contacts or at least most of them. I never go on it though as my schedule doesn't permit me. However I hope you guys can make it. Let me know when you guys have your next meeting and I'll try to make time.


----------



## TheEraser

Hey guys!

I know it's probably a long shot but worth suggesting anyway. If you don't have the ad-blocking software (like me  ), you've probably noticed the ads for Identity festival popping up here and there. There's one going on in Wantagh, NY on Sunday, August 21st and I really want to go because one of my favorite DJs is playing (DJ Shadow) along with a bunch of other respectable electronic musicians. Now, the problem is that getting there by mass transit looks like a pain in the butt: 3 hours by an assorted variety of trains/buses and a good deal of walking plus no way to get back the same day since the buses stop running before the festival's end at 11pm.

So, I was thinking that if somebody has a car and is interested in going, it could be a great hangout opportunity accompanied by awesome music and festival atmosphere that I've yet to experience. One-day tickets are going to be on sale tomorrow (July 13th) for $20 apiece, which is a great deal considering they regularly sell for like $120. I could even sponsor a ticket for our driver a token of appreciation 

Oh, and according to Google, it shouldn't take more than 1.5 hours to get there. Let me know what you guys think, but if anybody's interested we have to act fast because the $20 sale ends tomorrow. More details here


----------



## bvmaster

*Sunday July 17th 1:00PM Riverside Park Manhattan. *We will be meeting to play some bball, frisbee, football, cards etc. So come out for some game!!! After that we will head to Water Taxi Beach Club for food/drinks and venture to Chinatown for the night!!! PM me if anyone's interested. It will be a good time!!


----------



## nycdude

bvmaster said:


> *Sunday July 17th 1:00PM Riverside Park Manhattan. *We will be meeting to play some bball, frisbee, football, cards etc. So come out for some game!!! After that we will head to Water Taxi Beach Club for food/drinks and venture to Chinatown for the night!!! PM me if anyone's interested. It will be a good time!!


I live near riverside park, Cool.


----------



## TheEraser

bvmaster said:


> *Sunday July 17th 1:00PM Riverside Park Manhattan. *We will be meeting to play some bball, frisbee, football, cards etc. So come out for some game!!! After that we will head to Water Taxi Beach Club for food/drinks and venture to Chinatown for the night!!! PM me if anyone's interested. It will be a good time!!


If everything goes as I expect, I will be joining you guys. Count me in for some serious bball action  Do you have a good basketball?


----------



## Faded Lines

Haven't checked this in some time. Good to see you all have been hanging out.


----------



## parliament52

Ahhh I'm in Manhattan and would love to meet up with you guys at some point, is anyone allowed to join these? Whens the next meet up planned for and how many people usually attend??


----------



## rambo

parliament52 said:


> Ahhh I'm in Manhattan and would love to meet up with you guys at some point, is anyone allowed to join these? Whens the next meet up planned for and how many people usually attend??


anyone who SA can join. Normally it be 2-6. The next meetup is at sixflag. I dont think they gunna post it.


----------



## bvmaster

Lol, sorry for the late post people!

So the next meetup will be at *six flags this Sunday at around 1030am*. For those in NYC that want to come just PM me, we can arrange for a pickup. So I hope you all come out!!


----------



## readyok

I might have posted in this group a long time ago. But I'm glad I was re-directed here!


----------



## FireSoks

Six Flags~~~~ woooooo choo choo train! Have fun guys :banana


----------



## bvmaster

Hey All!

SO for this week there will be two meetups. *This Saturday July 30th we will be in NYC to do some challenges*. BAsically this means we will be challenging our social anxieties and supporting each other along the way. For me and Im sure a lot of others this means approaching and initiating convos with strangers. THeres no pressure at all. After doing some challenges we will prob hang in times square and/or Chinatown and maybe check out upright citizens brigade.

*SUnday July 31st. We will be ending the month of July by going for a hike around the bear mountain area*. It will be a 2 1/2 too 3 1/2 hour hike. After that we will be celebrating the accomplishment with a bbq and tossing the pig skin.

So I hope lots of you can make it out. It would be awesome to meet some new people!! PM if you haven't been before!!


----------



## IntotheVoid

Rats. I'm so sad I'm just finding out about this.


----------



## Mark02

Hey guys, can someone let me know how I can join in on the next meetup? I can't do Skype. Thanks a lot.


----------



## daniel11206

oh i just read about the challenges are ya still doing that in the future cause i would like to be in it or just any regular meetup.


----------



## rambo

Mark02 said:


> Hey guys, can someone let me know how I can join in on the next meetup? I can't do Skype. Thanks a lot.


when they post a meetup, just contact the person who post it. They will provide u a phone number.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

I would, but I'm from South Jersey, and if it's a NJ/NYC group, that probably means I'm out.


----------



## GunsnRoses

hey id be interested.. i live in manhattan but how would I know when the meetup is? Thanks


----------



## rambo

GunsnRoses said:


> hey id be interested.. i live in manhattan but how would I know when the meetup is? Thanks


It will be posted.


----------



## Shooterrr

Nice to see that you guys are all having fun. I haven't looked at this thread in a while and I must say I'm kinda jealous that I missed out on the hike and Six Flags. I'd definitely be interested in the white water rafting trip if you guys decide to do it.


----------



## Space Ghost

I am super interested.


----------



## idkaname

Space Ghost said:


> I am super interested.


Ditto. I'm really hoping there's another meetup before school starts.


----------



## rambo

Ok, a new meetup. We'll be attending game night at Bryant Park on *Wednesday, August 17*. 
We'll meetup at *3 o clock *at *Columbus Circle*. Then we'll hangout at Columbus Circle or Central Park. We probably get something to eat before we attend game night. Afterward, we'll attend game night that start at 6:30. Game night is free. Just bring yourself that's it. Some games they have are giant Jenga, Taboo, Risk, and more.

Direction: The *1, 2, A, B, C, D* train goes to *59 st Columbus Circle*. Right when you come out of the train station. Columbus Circle is right there. It have multiple *water fountain*, a bunch of *grass*, *flowers*, sum *trees* and a very tall *statue* in the center. And it is big circle area. You cannot miss it.

If your down with it. Just message me with your phone number or the best way to contact you.


----------



## rambo

We have 1 person attending so far.


----------



## Mark02

Game night sounds awesome...one question though. What's the general age range of the group? I don't want to be the oldest person there and make things awkward for everybody.


----------



## rambo

18-25. Basically, your in a good range.


----------



## rambo

2-3 attending.


----------



## Mark02

Well I'm at the tail end in terms of age, as I thought : / 

If I decide to come I will get in touch. Thanks again.


----------



## rambo

4-5 attending now.


----------



## rambo

5-6 attending now. Last call. Anybody esle?


----------



## DSJoka

Something I go to and now an Event Organizer for:

http://www.meetup.com/NYShynessandSA/

We have over 1400 members and average 10+ each event. We have done museums, karaoke, support groups, movies, picnics, etc. There is no fee, however if you show up to something like a restaurant we except you to pay.

I myself have a lot of social anxiety and been working through it with the help of this group and of course SAS. This summer I must have been to at least 10 meetups. Great way to get out of the house, even if you don't have SA.


----------



## bvmaster

HEY ALL!!!

WE ARE BACK! I know we have been absent on the forums for quite sometime. But we are back in full force and we hope to have a lineup of new meetups for this fall. I really hope that more people come out and just hang and have a good time with us all. SO this leads me to our upcoming meetup for this weekend...

*Sterling Forest 10AM Sunday September 25th: Join us for a peaceful and fun hike through the beautiful mountains of NY. Just 1 hour oputside of NYC this forest offers a getaway to clear your mind. *This will be especially rewarding for NYC'ers as it gives them a chance to escape the concrete world and enjoy some nature.

Anyone who is interested please either reply here or send me a PM. Hope you all come out!!!


----------



## bvmaster

C'mon! Nobody's interested! It will be a good time.


----------



## FadeToOne

I can confirm we are all alive lol. Any new yorker or area-nearby person that wants to meet new people is welcome. And no better way than a hike.


----------



## FadeToOne

Update on weekend activity:

*BASKETBALL IN THE PARK*

Where: Basketball Courts at *Riverside Park*, NYC

When: *Sunday, October 9th, 12 P.M.*

PM me or bvmaster for more details and our phone numbers.

Let's use the last warm days to some fun sports - perfect opportunity for someone new to come and hang out as well. Don't be nervous - the point of this group is to help each other out.

Looking forward to some new faces!


----------



## readyok

I really need to track this thread! Hopefully there are more events in the future.


----------



## Scorpmw90

South Jersey here!


----------



## rambo

Sum of the SA'er from NYC were pushing me to create another official SA meetup. So here it is;

*Fat Cat* in Manhattan at 5' o clock *November 26, Saturday*.
*Location*: *75 Christopher Street*. It is by the *1* and *2* train. Get off on *Christopher St - Sheridan Sq*. When you get off. Fat Cat will be beside *Dunkin' Donuts*'. You can't miss it.

About Fat Cat:
"The West Village basement for games, *live music*, *beer* and wine. *Ping pong*, pool, *shuffleboard*, chess, *scrabble*, checkers and *other games*, live music, bar, *low-key lounge*." from the owner. It is *3 dollars* to get in, a dollar to play any board game. *Unlimited time*.

The plan is we will hangout there, get a *couple of laugh*, play a couple of games, then get something to *eat* either* before *we enter Fat Cat or *after*. 
For now, we have *3* attending (including myself). If your interested just pm me your contact number or the best way to contact you. Thank you. I hope to see some new faces in this meetup. Peace out.


----------



## rambo

Also, one jersey person will be attending. Just in case any New Jersey-ers want to come.


----------



## rambo

Anyone else?


----------



## rambo

bump


----------



## TheEraser

How many people are expected so far?


----------



## bvmaster

Great meetup last Saturday all!! It was great meeting some new faces. I hope you all continue to come out to some more meetups. Good Job to Rombow for organizing the outing.

Next Meetup:

*Saturday December 3rd 4PM at Willow Billiard Club and Lounge Hoboken NJ.

*Nothing better than getting to know eachother around drinks, food and games. After the bar we can catch a movie or find some live music around Hoboken. This is a great opportunity to meet some like-minded people and have a good time. If you are interested shoot me a pm.


----------



## FadeToOne

3 attending so far - welcoming more.


----------



## FadeToOne

quick review - 4 people attended, we had a nice simple night, played a lot of pool, ate the world's largest pizza slices (pretty sure they were a record)


----------



## rambo

damn too bad I was sick. I really wanted to come out to NJ. I haven't been out there in a while.


----------



## FadeToOne

Hey everyone,

If anyone is up for meeting up at *Columbus Square Circle at 1 pm Sunday, the 18th*, let me know. We can head over to Central Park Zoo, which is very near by. One member works there, so it will be cool. Do other stuff too, we'll see.

For new people - PM me so I can give you my number.


----------



## FadeToOne




----------



## FadeToOne

last dong


----------



## Xande

bump

do you guys have anything planned up coming up soon?


----------



## FadeToOne

gonna be winter hiking/camping the next weekend lol. But anyone here can suggest and organize a meetup. I know there are many New Yorkers who lurk but dont post.


----------



## Xande

FadeToOne said:


> gonna be winter hiking/camping the next weekend lol. But anyone here can suggest and organize a meetup. I know there are many New Yorkers who lurk but dont post.


haha which weekend is that 1/14-1/15 ? haha sorry I've never done any real outdoor activities, what is "winter hiking" ?


----------



## FadeToOne

yep, friday too. We'll be up in the Adirondacks mountains. I havent dont it too before, but will be an exciting challenge.


----------



## Xande

FadeToOne said:


> yep, friday too. We'll be up in the Adirondacks mountains. I havent dont it too before, but will be an exciting challenge.


ooh yeah haha can't get out of work. yeah sounds interesting, haha post how it goes.


----------



## FadeToOne

Definitely. Will have pictures. But yeah, after that we'll keep updating the thread...and new ideas are always welcome.

Overall starting this thread has been a wildly successful venture. Very strong friendships, and more, have developed out of it. I encourage anyone regardless of where you live to start one up for his or her city or area.


----------



## xed

any members live in southern ny?


----------



## sjc131

xed said:


> any members live in southern ny?


I'm in Westchester county in Southeast NY.


----------



## Xande

FadeToOne said:


> Definitely. Will have pictures. But yeah, after that we'll keep updating the thread...and new ideas are always welcome.
> 
> Overall starting this thread has been a wildly successful venture. Very strong friendships, and more, have developed out of it. I encourage anyone regardless of where you live to start one up for his or her city or area.


how did that winter hiking go? many ppl attend?


----------



## rambo

*Movie Meetup*

It been a while since I hosted or joined a meetup, now it is time to change that. New meetup at _on _*Saturday, January, 28, at 4 o clock *_at_* AMC Loews Kips Bay 15**.

*Before we go there we'll meet at *460 Park Ave (Chase Bank), New York, NY*. To get here you'll need to take the *4, 6 or 6x* to 33st. the Chase Bank will be right across the street. You cant miss it. If you unsure just text me. You'll get my number later.

We'll meetup, go to the movie theater, buy some ticket then get something to eat, crack some jokes etc, then see the movie. After, we're done some of us could either still chill or go home. The tickets are *12.50 *or *13.00*. Our lunch should be cheap too since I aint balling.

I pick this movie theater because I wanted to try something new. So I goggled up some information about movie theaters in New York. I founded the top 5 best SIGHT LINES movie theaters in NYC. This movie theater came up in 3rd place. Here what *NewYork.Timeout.com said "*_Here, the best screens (like the one in auditorium ten) have stadium-style seats in the back, plus a well-raked front section that's refreshingly not too close to the screen, for those who like to sit up near the action..._"_. Here's the link to it http://goo.gl/KQXff_. Also, they are known for not being crowded. That's a good thing for some of you who don't like crowds.

I'm planning on seeing *The Grey* starring *Liam Neeson*. That dude from *the Taken* and *Unknown*. I will probably change my mind if there is a movie there that is better. But I doubt that. That is so unlikely.

So if your interested just pm me your contact information. I'll give you guys my cell phone number. Expect a text from me a day before the meetup and the same day just to check if you guys are still coming. I hope to see some new faces.


----------



## arandomgirl

do you guys have meet ups often?


----------



## rambo

arandomgirl said:


> do you guys have meet ups often?


It varies. There will be months where we have constant meetup every week than they may be times when there is little meetups.


----------



## rambo

Anyone else want to attend the meetup? Here's the link. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/nj-nyc-group-114155/index33.html#post1059579162


----------



## bvmaster

Hey All!

I know its been a while but we got a last minute meetup we want to throw out there! So we will meet at Union Square around 12pm, talk a bit and then head for ice skating or bowling. After wards we can grab a bite and go for some cheap improv comedy for those that can hang. PM me if your interested and I can give you my number. Hope some new faces decide to come!!


----------



## bvmaster

bumpers


----------



## FadeToOne

--- and its tomorrow, Saturday btw. lol.


----------



## rambo

reminder meetup Jan 28th. Click the link for more information. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/nj-nyc-group-114155/index33.html#post1059579162


----------



## rambo

4-5 are attending.


----------



## kosherpiggy

im from central. i cant go to bars thoughhh


----------



## rambo

Last bump. This Saturday is the big day.


----------



## Daylight

I'll be visiting New York from March 4-10. I'll be staying at a hostel at 96th and Amsterdam. So if anyone is interested in meeting up with me during that time you should message me. Only thing is, my ex girlfriend is going to NY with me and I can't leave her behind so she'll have to be there as well.


----------



## InMyDreams55

Soooo yea i am going to school in NY now and most likely want to meet up with you guys sometime! Only prob is i don't have my car with me so i am kinda stuck on campus. :um But we'll see what happens. Definitely need to get off this campus for a while...that's for sure.

Do you guys even still meet up!??!


----------



## FadeToOne

So we did end up seeing The Grey. Not everyone liked it, and it's understandable why - it's very different from what the trailer suggests. I thought it was really great though, one of the better movies I've seen in a while...works not only as a survival movie, but is a reflection on the meaning of life in a way.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Kind of a short notice, but I'm looking to do a meetup this Saturday, February 4th. It'll be at the Central Park area (since I've always wanted to explore there) around 2PM or so. Probably meet up around the upper 60s-lower 70s streets on either the east side or the west side of the park. We can probably figure out where to take it from there afterwards.

There's also a cool BBQ place on 26th Street between 5th and 6th Ave. Figured I'd throw that out there as well, as I was reminded of it.

If anyone is down for it, let me know either way (through messaging, PMs, whathaveyou).

Thanks.


----------



## rambo

*Fat Cat meetup*

*EDITED.* (I changed the meetup because the place I picked needed reservation and I dont got time for that.)

This will be a Fat Cat meetup. *Fat Cat* is place with games such as billiard, ping pong, dominos, chess (i think) and other games. It's a very chilled spot.

Ok, we'll meetup at *4 o clock*, on *Saturday Feb. 18th*, at *52 East 14th Street (in front of Duane Reade)*. To get there you got to get off on *14 street Union Square Street*. These are the trains that run there: *N,Q,R,4,5,6 & L*.

We'll go to Fat Cat, play some games. Then, we'll get something normal to eat like chinese food or pizza etc. Something cheap. So basically, we'll be cracking some jokes, gaming and eating food.

Ok let me do the math. 


Fat cat price will 1 dollar - 6.60 per hour depending on what game your playing. 
the last supper should be 3-6 dollars.

So it should be about *4 dollars to 20 dollar* meetup (not including your metrocard fee and gas money. I'm not doing all that math for you.).

*Pm me* your number or contact info if your interested. I'll contact you before the meetup to check if your still attending. I hope to see some new faces.


----------



## rambo

We got 4 attending. Anymore?


----------



## rambo

bumped.


----------



## rambo

Last call. We got 5 attending now.


----------



## InMyDreams55

*sigh* I'm gonna make it out to one of these.....before next century....i swear i will.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

i would love to go to one of these but i have no idea how to use a subway to go where iam going. knowing me iam going to hop aboard a train thats going to drop me off in the middle of a iowa corn field. is there like a youtube video that teaches you how? from where i am in nj i can get to the port authority in hour 1/2. after that iam in the land of oz. i been to ny plenty of times bronx mostly but always had a friend meet me at the port authority and i just followed him.


----------



## InMyDreams55

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> i would love to go to one of these but i have no idea how to use a subway to go where iam going. knowing me iam going to hop aboard a train thats going to drop me off in the middle of a iowa corn field. is there like a youtube video that teaches you how? from where i am in nj i can get to the port authority in hour 1/2. after that iam in the land of oz. i been to ny plenty of times bronx mostly but always had a friend meet me at the port authority and i just followed him.


Hahahaha man you sound like me! I wanna go to one of these NYC meet ups as well, but don't wanna get lost in the middle of nowhere! TOOO funny!


----------



## Whatev

This site has helped me a bit with the subways, etc.

http://www.hopstop.com/


----------



## InMyDreams55

Borophyll said:


> This site has helped me a bit with the subways, etc.
> 
> http://www.hopstop.com/


Thanks bro! Let me check this out.....


----------



## Squoo

Anyone know of anything coming up?


----------



## rambo

Squoo said:


> Anyone know of anything coming up?


Well, iknow I should be hosting a meetup in March. I dunno where yet... I dunno when the others members will be hosting another meetup tho.


----------



## rambo

Ya, so im doing a meetup for that Indiana dude (Daylight, a SA'er on this forum.) that's visiting NYC (I kinda felt obligated to do this since last year I kinda promise him I would do a meetup that invaded him but it didnt work out).

So we're going to *Peanut Butter Sandwiches shop & CO* and *Space Billiard pool*. Peanut Butter Sandwiches shop have some strange and wild sandwiches. Space billiard is just a pool hall. After the pool hall we're get something normal to eat then just walk around in NYC and enjoy the bright lights.

on *March 9TH, Friday at 5 o clock*. We're meeting up at *349 Avenue of the Americas (GameSpot)*. To get here you gotta get off on *W 4 st*. The trains you can take here are: *A, B, C, D, E, F & M*. Basically any orange line or blue line.

Here's the Budget list:


Peanut Butter 5.00 - 8.00. 
Space Billiard 4.50 - 9.00 for an hour. (Depending on how many people attending.)
Real Food 3.00 - 7.00.
The total is about *12.50 - 24.00* (Not including your transportation fees)

Here's some of the menu for Peanut Butter Sandwiches Shop & CO.

*Fluffernutter *(sandwich) - peanut butter sandwiches with Marshmallow Fluff
*The Elvis* (sandwich)- Grilled PB sandwich stuff with honey and banana. You can add a bacon for an extra dollar (They are wilding with this one.)
*Cookie dough surprise *(sandwich)- PB with velvety vanilla cream cheese stuffed with chocolate chips
*Pregnant Lady* (sandwich) - pb with pickles (lol. that's all i gotta say. lol)
*Jerry Seinfield's Comedy Special *(sandwich) - toasted bagel, pb, honey & cinnamon.

And alot more stuff. They dont only sell PB sandwiches. They sell normal ones too. But what's the point of buying a normal sandwiches if u can try something fun and new. Or fun and bad.

website: http://ilovepeanutbutter.com/sandwichshop

_PM me your contact info if your interested._


----------



## itsjustin

I'm not a 100% pro at navigating the NYC subway without a map, but I have been there enough to know where I'm going, and when to get off to connect. If I attend a meet in the future, you are welcome to be my little ducklings as I waddle us in the right direction.

I get in at Grand Central but can meet you anywhere on 42nd.


----------



## Daylight

Come on New Yorkers and New Jersians. Lets make this happen.


----------



## rambo

_2 - 4 ppl attending thus far_


----------



## rambo

bump.


----------



## rambo

Anybody else interested?


----------



## LeftyFretz

I'm game, unless I have an obligation that I forgot about which isn't likely. Any other takers?


----------



## mzmz

*im available*

maybe:roll


----------



## Keila93

rombow said:


> It been a while since I hosted or joined a meetup, now it is time to change that. New meetup at _on _*Saturday, January, 28, at 4 o clock *_at_* AMC Loews Kips Bay 15**.
> 
> *Before we go there we'll meet at *460 Park Ave (Chase Bank), New York, NY*. To get here you'll need to take the *4, 6 or 6x* to 33st. the Chase Bank will be right across the street. You cant miss it. If you unsure just text me. You'll get my number later.
> 
> We'll meetup, go to the movie theater, buy some ticket then get something to eat, crack some jokes etc, then see the movie. After, we're done some of us could either still chill or go home. The tickets are *12.50 *or *13.00*. Our lunch should be cheap too since I aint balling.
> 
> I pick this movie theater because I wanted to try something new. So I goggled up some information about movie theaters in New York. I founded the top 5 best SIGHT LINES movie theaters in NYC. This movie theater came up in 3rd place. Here what *NewYork.Timeout.com said "*_Here, the best screens (like the one in auditorium ten) have stadium-style seats in the back, plus a well-raked front section that's refreshingly not too close to the screen, for those who like to sit up near the action..._"_. Here's the link to it http://goo.gl/KQXff_. Also, they are known for not being crowded. That's a good thing for some of you who don't like crowds.
> 
> I'm planning on seeing *The Grey* starring *Liam Neeson*. That dude from *the Taken* and *Unknown*. I will probably change my mind if there is a movie there that is better. But I doubt that. That is so unlikely.
> 
> So if your interested just pm me your contact information. I'll give you guys my cell phone number. Expect a text from me a day before the meetup and the same day just to check if you guys are still coming. I hope to see some new faces.


Hey, I'm new to the site. If you're having any more meet-ups in NY can you let me know ?


----------



## rambo

Last call. 2morrow is the meetup.


----------



## InMyDreams55

So how was it????


----------



## rambo

InMyDreams55 said:


> So how was it????


It went well. We went to the Peanut Butter place (Two members had "the Elvis". which is Peanut Butter Sandwich with Banana, honey and bacon. It was epic. It smell mad good.) then Fat Cat. After that Billiard then Chipotles... About five members attended.

P.S. My next meetup will most likely be on 4/20 (No it wont be a ganja meetup. ). It will be a movie meetup. I wanna see _*Lockout*_. Before that, I will be attending a meetup on March 31 from a SA meetup from Meetup.com. I'm nervous about it. But imma still do it. I don't care.


----------



## Daylight

Had a great time friday night. Just found out I'll be possibly going back to NYC for FREE in the fall and I'm currently saving up money to travel west this summer and if that don't work out which it probably won't due to high costs I'll be returning to New York again this summer. More meetups will be in order!


----------



## InMyDreams55

rombow said:


> It went well. We went to the Peanut Butter place (Two members had "the Elvis". which is Peanut Butter Sandwich with Banana, honey and bacon. It was epic. It smell mad good.) then Fat Cat. After that Billiard then Chipotles... About five members attended.
> 
> P.S. My next meetup will most likely be on 4/20 (No it wont be a ganja meetup. ). It will be a movie meetup. I wanna see _*Lockout*_. Before that, I will be attending a meetup on March 31 from a SA meetup from Meetup.com. I'm nervous about it. But imma still do it. I don't care.


OH snapppppp sounds like you guys had funnnn! :teeth


----------



## rambo

InMyDreams55 said:


> OH snapppppp sounds like you guys had funnnn! :teeth


ya. Hopefully you'll be able to make it to the city for my next meetup.


----------



## InMyDreams55

rombow said:


> ya. Hopefully you'll be able to make it to the city for my next meetup.


Dudeeeee i'm gonna try to make out there! Gotta go to at least one before the end of my semester!


----------



## rambo

InMyDreams55 said:


> Dudeeeee i'm gonna try to make out there! Gotta go to at least one before the end of my semester!


I think you should practice using the transit until then. Maybe go somewhere on Spring Break that require usage of the transit. You dont have to go to the city or anything. Just get used to using the LIRR. Then later you can try using the MTA.

On Spring Break I'm going to use the MetroNorth to visit one of my homies. So that's gunna be something new to me. Iknow it shouldn't be hard. Well, I hope it isnt. But I aint worrying I like adventures . Plus, it helping me kill SA. SA killer ftw.


----------



## InMyDreams55

rombow said:


> I think you should practice using the transit until then. Maybe go somewhere on Spring Break that require usage of the transit. You dont have to go to the city or anything. Just get used to using the LIRR. Then later you can try using the MTA.
> 
> On Spring Break I'm going to use the MetroNorth to visit one of my homies. So that's gunna be something new to me. Iknow it shouldn't be hard. Well, I hope it isnt. But I aint worrying I like adventures . Plus, it helping me kill SA. SA killer ftw.


Getting on the train would for sure help me kill the SA but dude you have no clue how :afr i am of getting lost! Haha...i just feel like i'll get on and i won't know where the hell i am going etc! I gotta bite the bullet sometime butttt......i dunno.....


----------



## rambo

InMyDreams55 said:


> Getting on the train would for sure help me kill the SA but dude you have no clue how :afr i am of getting lost! Haha...i just feel like i'll get on and i won't know where the hell i am going etc! I gotta bite the bullet sometime butttt......i dunno.....


how imma say this. In my eyes, getting to New york City for you is like going from point A to Z. It's SO0O0O0O many steps. I say take baby step. Try going from A to C. Let say to YOU A to C is getting on the bus to get to the LIRR station. That RIGHT is like is a situation that can get you lost. The next time you'll try A to E. BUT this time A to E, the A,B,C part in it aint nothing to u but the hard part now is D and E. Do u understand what I'm saying? Just take step.

For me to use the MetroNorth to visit my friend is A to C. Just take baby steps then you'll be gucci (good).


----------



## InMyDreams55

rombow said:


> how imma say this. In my eyes, getting to New york City for you is like going from point A to Z. It's SO0O0O0O many steps. I say take baby step. Try going from A to C. Let say to YOU A to C is getting on the bus to get to the LIRR station. That RIGHT is like is a situation that can get you lost. The next time you'll try A to E. BUT this time A to E, the A,B,C part in it aint nothing to u but the hard part now is D and E. Do u understand what I'm saying? Just take step.
> 
> For me to use the MetroNorth to visit my friend is A to C. Just take baby steps then you'll be gucci (good).


I completely understand what you're saying here! I have to just, like i said, bite the bullet and just do it! Easier said than done though....i'll get there.....i just found out that the club on campus i joined is going into the city next weekend!

LOL @ "gucci". This girl at my school says that all the time....too funny.


----------



## rambo

I'm glad to hear that.  GL with that trip to NY.


----------



## FadeToOne

Hey New Yorkers/those in the area:

Two weekend plans:

For *Saturday* March 31st:

1) Meetup at *6pm* at Time Square - AMC Empire 25 (234 West 42nd Street)

Suggestions are to watch at 7:15pm Wrath of the Titans

followed by

Dinner at The Diner (44 9th Avenue)

2) Any wrestling fans in the house? *Sunday, April 1st*, Wrestlemania 28 just around the corner. We will be watching the event at Jack Demsey's Pub 36 W 33rd St, New York, NY (Bet 5/6 Ave) 10001-3320. Meetup at *6 PM*.

So far there are 3 people going to each day. I will be at both. If you're interested for either Saturday and/or Sunday, shoot me a PM, I will give you my phone number and answer any questions you may have.

New members, old members, boys and girls, everyone's welcome. Well, except for John Cena fans for Wrestlemania. (I kid I kid : p )

We are very welcoming and understanding, so don't feel anxious. Come on out!


----------



## InMyDreams55

rombow said:


> I'm glad to hear that.  GL with that trip to NY.


Ha dude we didn't even go! :no I was looking forward to it....oh well!


----------



## gooeygumdrops

I just wanted to say that I am thoroughly excited for both meet-ups. However I think someone forgot to mention the hookah lounge after the Diner on Saturday. It will be at Kazuza (107 Avenue A East Village) and will include hookahs, drinks, good music, and belly dancing!! Anyway both days will be a lot of fun!


----------



## FadeToOne

We got a few, anyone else?


----------



## rambo

InMyDreams55 said:


> Ha dude we didn't even go! :no I was looking forward to it....oh well!


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Robe

How did the meetups go? I still plan on going to one soon.


----------



## ApathyDivine

I would love go, but I can't travel too far from my bhome


----------



## InMyDreams55

Robe said:


> How did the meetups go?


Yea.....how was the meetup, guys?


----------



## FadeToOne

Quite good, as always. I don't think we've ever had a "bad" meetup lol, we always enjoy ourselves.


----------



## InMyDreams55

FadeToOne said:


> Quite good, as always. I don't think we've ever had a "bad" meetup lol, we always enjoy ourselves.


Good to hear.....(well read). :clap


----------



## rambo

*4/20*

*New meet up. New meet up*. So, we're doing _movies, food and billiard_. We're going to the movies to watch "*Lock out*". Here are the details about it



> A man wrongly convicted of conspiracy to commit espionage against the U.S. is offered his freedom if he can rescue the president's daughter from an outer space prison taken over by violent inmates.


We're meeting up at: *6 o clock* on *April 20th* on a _*Friday*_ (or 4/20) in front of *125 chambers street* (Starbucks). To get here take the *1, 2, or 3* train to Chamber street. Then boom your there. Starbuck should be like very very close. You can't miss it.

The location is at *102 North End Ave* (Regal Battery Park Stadium 11 . Here's it on Google map. http://goo.gl/kVtOF ). I choice this spots because it is known for having good sight lines (here's the link http://goo.gl/KQXff ). And also, I want to try something new. 

Now for billiard we're going to this spot on 32nd and for the food we're getting something cheap. Here's the budget.


*Movies* 11-13 ticket (I don't know the official price.)
*Food* 5-7 
*Billiard *4.50
So it's about *25 dollars*. (Not including your transportation. You do the arithmetic. Also, we're taking the train from where we're at to 32nd later. So make sure you have transportation to get there after we're done with the food and movies.)

So if your interesting pm me your contact info. I hope to see some new faces. If you want to know about me, check my "about me" in my profile.

*Edited*


----------



## rambo

2+ attending.


----------



## rambo

anybody else?


----------



## rambo

3+ attending.


----------



## rambo

+4 attending.


----------



## rambo

5+ attending. Any1 else?


----------



## FadeToOne

Hey people,

New meetup: *The Avengers* - biggest comic book movie of all time. 

Where: *AMC Empire 25* 234 West 42nd St. New York, NY 10036 (*Times Square*)

When: *Saturday, May 5* : We meet at the theater at *3 P.M*.

Everyone welcome, including newcomers!

PM me if you're planning on coming, I'll give you my number.



> And there came a day, a day unlike any other... when Earth's mightiest heroes found themselves united against a common threat... to fight the foes no single superhero could withstand... on that day, The Avengers were born.


----------



## Arterius

How many so far?

I'd love to come, but I'd be out $50 after the parking and train fees.

(Heard the movie was surprisingly good.)


----------



## FadeToOne

Around 3-4 so far.

And surprisingly? With Joss Whedon on board I am expecting the greatest movie all time. Lol j/k. Somewhat.


----------



## itsjustin

I was just in NYC this weekend. Someone give me a reason to come back!


----------



## LordScott

i would but dont wanna drive to nyc


----------



## rambo

New Meetup on *May 26* at *3:00*.

Activity: We're going to eat some exotic food at *Serendipity 3*. I'm targeting the *Frozen Hot Chocolate*. I heard it is like a hot and cold ice cream.  fun fun fun. Also, we'll chill at the Central Park a bit, chat, walk etc. We'll prolly get something to eat afterward. Then we play pool later on. Dessert> Park> Real Food> Pool. 

Meeting up At: *Grand Army Plaza, New York *10019 (Not the one in Brooklyn) by 5 Av/59 St‎ train spot. We'll meetup by the statue that's in the center.

To Get there: Take the N, Q or R train straight to *5 Av/59 St*.


Dessert is about 10 or less. 
Pool about 5-10 
and real food will be cheap like 5.
If your interesting just send me your contact info. Hope to see some new faces. Peace out.

*FUN fact*: Serendipity is known for their two most expensive dessert. One that cost $10,000 dollars and the other one $25,000 dollar. One come with gold leaf and expensive chocolate. Interesting huh? Sound crazy to me lol.


----------



## TryingMara

I love Serendipity 3! And the frozen hot chocolate is sooooo good. I've never been to one of these meet ups but would like to. Don't think I'll be able to make it that weekend unfortunately. Arggg. All of you guys who do get a chance to go...you're lucky, all the desserts are good.


----------



## rambo

TryingMara said:


> I love Serendipity 3! And the frozen hot chocolate is sooooo good. I've never been to one of these meet ups but would like to. Don't think I'll be able to make it that weekend unfortunately. Arggg. All of you guys who do get a chance to go...you're lucky, all the desserts are good.


Nice to hear somebody here have tried it.


----------



## bsistcool

I hope this is still on. How many people went to the last meetup?


----------



## ProEdge

Hey Whats up.... Hows everyone? I enjoyed the past meetups in NYC and want to see if there were any upcoming ones? Also anyone here from NJ? It would be great if we had a meetup in Jersey.


----------



## Arterius

Nothing happens in Jersey.


----------



## bvmaster

Hey All! It's been a while since I posted a meetup. Here is the plan for this weekend.

We are going to see* Promethius at Regal Theatre at Union Square NYC. Movie starts at 7PM Saturday the 9th. So we plan to meetup outside theater around 6-630*. Afterwards we can grab some grub. Heartland Brewery is nearby which has great food and amazing beer. So if anyone is interested please PM me!

I would suggest getting your tickets to the movie online through Fandango.com. It's convenient and you will be ensured a spot. You don't want to travel to theater to find the movie is sold out!

So I hope to see some new faces. Again, PM me if you have any questions or would like to come.


----------



## AnxietyGirlx

Cool. Sounds fun. Will go if I actually have $$$!


----------



## FadeToOne

AnxietyGirlx said:


> Cool. Sounds fun. Will go if I actually have $$$!


 Everyone is welcome. Tickets are around $13 or $14 I think (1 dollar extra on Fandango, but worth it for secure ticket)


----------



## FadeToOne

final bump...have around 4-5 people so far


----------



## bvmaster

HELLO!, my fellow friends of SAS. We are proud to annouce some new plans for this coming weekend. We shall gather at the largest open forest the village of New Amserdam has to offer, play some sporting games and venture to a spot to view some exotic animals. IF all are hungry we can grab some zaa's at a local spot. 

So we will meet at a large circle owned by Columbus at the large golden fountain around 2PM Saturday July 14th. 

For all that did not understand: Central park for some sports, Central Park zoo and than some pizza. 

So I hope to see some long lost faces and maybe some new ones. PM me if interested.


----------



## twilightmoon

bvmaster said:


> HELLO!, my fellow friends of SAS. We are proud to annouce some new plans for this coming weekend. We shall gather at the largest open forest the village of New Amserdam has to offer, play some sporting games and venture to a spot to view some exotic animals. IF all are hungry we can grab some zaa's at a local spot.
> 
> So we will meet at a large circle owned by Columbus at the large golden fountain around 2PM Saturday July 14th.
> 
> For all that did not understand: Central park for some sports, Central Park zoo and than some pizza.
> 
> So I hope to see some long lost faces and maybe some new ones. PM me if interested.


I've never been to any of those meet ups ... how many people do you usually have showing up? I have to say that I'm not very good in large groups. What is it like being together with other SA people?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

bvmaster said:


> I was wondering if there are people here that would be open to forming a group. A way to meet eachother and just hang out. It appears that m,any people like myself are very lonley and bored of havinga predictable life. I think it would help for some of us to meet outside of the internet face to face and just chill out places and have a good time.
> 
> I think it would be a great way for us all to build friendships and break out of our lonley lives. So if anyone from the New Jersey/NYC or wherever is interested, lets throw some ideas around where we all can meet and get this going!
> 
> My Ideas: Meet at a bar for some pints. Restuarant. Anywhere.


Man, must be especially tough to liv ein NY or Nj with SA. Those are very populous and busy places. it is easier here in hawaii where you aren't expected to be rich, and actor, or a socialite. Best of luck to you all. Meet at a NY knicks game. I love bball so much I'd freakin fly out there, though Carmelo sucks. i think I'd rather watch the Nets if they get D howard.


----------



## twilightmoon

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Man, must be especially tough to liv ein NY or Nj with SA. Those are very populous and busy places. it is easier here in hawaii where you aren't expected to be rich, and actor, or a socialite. Best of luck to you all. Meet at a NY knicks game. I love bball so much I'd freakin fly out there, though Carmelo sucks. i think I'd rather watch the Nets if they get D howard.


Ooh, I love the Knicks too  Is it really true Jeremy is leaving the Knicks? Ugh. I heard the Rockets offered a larger salary. But didn't the Knicks say they would match the price if need be?


----------



## Arterius

Anyone seeing The Dark Knight Rises at Lincoln Square 13? (I can't stand how I have to go all the way out there for the real IMAX experience.)


----------



## Thane

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Man, must be especially tough to liv ein NY or Nj with SA. Those are very populous and busy places. it is easier here in hawaii where you aren't expected to be rich, and actor, or a socialite. Best of luck to you all. Meet at a NY knicks game. I love bball so much I'd freakin fly out there, though Carmelo sucks. i think I'd rather watch the Nets if they get D howard.


I wouldn't agree.

I am from EU, though in the recent years I've been coming to US for holiday, staying in NJ/NYC area and I can tell you that it's almost like heaven-hell speaking of social encounters. I feel so much better and I believe if I could stay here for a longer time - which sadly isn't going to happen any time soon - I could slowly recover, or at least a improve a little. You may find it comforting - you could do so much worse, really. I envy you, guys, just a little.

Saturday, you say? Don't know, if I am invited, as english isn't my first language and I leaving US the very next day, but I think I'd love to do that. And you know what, I love the fact you guys do that. Keep up the good work!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

twilightmoon said:


> Ooh, I love the Knicks too  Is it really true Jeremy is leaving the Knicks? Ugh. I heard the Rockets offered a larger salary. But didn't the Knicks say they would match the price if need be?


Well the truth is I hate the Knicks. I'm a Lakers guy. Its also true that Jeremy Lin is going to Houston. They have a huge Chinese fan base their because of yao Ming. Anyway I am a huge Tracy mcgrady fan and a Lakers fa. Knicks are OK but once they got Carmelo I knew they were headed for failure. Dude is not a winner.


----------



## bvmaster

twilightmoon said:


> Ooh, I love the Knicks too  Is it really true Jeremy is leaving the Knicks? Ugh. I heard the Rockets offered a larger salary. But didn't the Knicks say they would match the price if need be?


Nah nothing is final with Jeremy Lin as of yet. Under the new CBA if the knicks match Houstons offer than Jeremy stays in NYC. I think they will casue Jeremy Lin makes them a ****load of money. U ever been to chinatown NYC? That place worships the dude.


----------



## bvmaster

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Well the truth is I hate the Knicks. I'm a Lakers guy. Its also true that Jeremy Lin is going to Houston. They have a huge Chinese fan base their because of yao Ming. Anyway I am a huge Tracy mcgrady fan and a Lakers fa. Knicks are OK but once they got Carmelo I knew they were headed for failure. Dude is not a winner.


T-MAC!!! All we have now is youtube highlight reels to remember the good times. 13 points in 33 seconds!! LOL. Dude was nuts


----------



## AngelClare

Anyone in their 30's in NYC? 

I had severe SA throughout high school, college and into my mid 20's. I'm almost normal now. Unfortunately, my divorce 3 years ago and a recent break up has left me feeling lonely again. 

Would love a drinking buddy in NYC.


----------



## twilightmoon

bvmaster said:


> Nah nothing is final with Jeremy Lin as of yet. Under the new CBA if the knicks match Houstons offer than Jeremy stays in NYC. I think they will casue Jeremy Lin makes them a ****load of money. U ever been to chinatown NYC? That place worships the dude.


Haha! It's funny you bring up chinatown. Of course I've been there. I practically grew up being there (though my only complaint is that certain parts of chinatown are a bit dirty and smelly, particularly where there's lots of raw fish markets on streets). I am chinese, too. I agree that Jeremy is very popular among chinese. For me, I like that he's bringing a face to asian people in basketball, and spreading more knowledge about basketball to those who maybe didn't like watching it before.

I really don't want him to go to the Rockets, lol. I dunno what it is. I just feel like he's a Knicks guy.


----------



## FadeToOne

twilightmoon said:


> Haha! It's funny you bring up chinatown. Of course I've been there. I practically grew up being there (though my only complaint is that certain parts of chinatown are a bit dirty and smelly, particularly where there's lots of raw fish markets on streets). I am chinese, too. I agree that Jeremy is very popular among chinese. For me, I like that he's bringing a face to asian people in basketball, and spreading more knowledge about basketball to those who maybe didn't like watching it before.
> 
> I really don't want him to go to the Rockets, lol. I dunno what it is. I just feel like he's a Knicks guy.


There is even a Jeremy Lin flavored ice cream in Chinatown lol. Which is all a bit funny since he's from Taiwan I think but anyhoo.

Anyone else interested? Don't be shy people. We have about 4-5 people, including me so far. Why say no?


----------



## twilightmoon

FadeToOne said:


> There is even a Jeremy Lin flavored ice cream in Chinatown lol. Which is all a bit funny since he's from Taiwan I think but anyhoo.
> 
> Anyone else interested? Don't be shy people. We have about 4-5 people, including me so far. Why say no?


Actually, Jeremy was born in the U.S. His parents, however, originate from Taiwan. That's why in the newspaper they always write that Jeremy is of "Taiwanese or Chinese" descent. Jeremy is chinese, but taiwanese is only talking about nationality; like people whose parents come from there or have heritage tied to that place. Incidentally, my dad is from Taiwan as well.

Well, it's saturday. I'm assuming you guys already had the outing together. How was it? Do you ever have new people show up? I'm already shy enough thinking about joining up for a future SA outing, lol.


----------



## tk123

twilightmoon said:


> Well, it's saturday. I'm assuming you guys already had the outing together. How was it? Do you ever have new people show up? I'm already shy enough thinking about joining up for a future SA outing, lol.


It's Friday lol, the outing is tomorrow, think you need to update your calender :b

Anyway I'll be there tomorrow and it's my first time so I guess new people do show up. You should come.


----------



## FadeToOne

twilightmoon said:


> Actually, Jeremy was born in the U.S. His parents, however, originate from Taiwan. That's why in the newspaper they always write that Jeremy is of "Taiwanese or Chinese" descent. Jeremy is chinese, but taiwanese is only talking about nationality; like people whose parents come from there or have heritage tied to that place. Incidentally, my dad is from Taiwan as well.
> 
> Well, it's saturday. I'm assuming you guys already had the outing together. How was it? Do you ever have new people show up? I'm already shy enough thinking about joining up for a future SA outing, lol.


Lol, it seems like I hear a different version every time I read.

Anyhoo...as tk mentioned, the outing is tomorrow lol. So far it's four people in total. And yes these outings we post on the forums are specifically to invite new people out.

But it's not too late for anyone else who wants to come (some have PMed me saying maybe). Just let me or bvmaster know and we'll give you our phone numbers so you're secure in knowing we will find each other.


----------



## bvmaster

twilightmoon said:


> Actually, Jeremy was born in the U.S. His parents, however, originate from Taiwan. That's why in the newspaper they always write that Jeremy is of "Taiwanese or Chinese" descent. Jeremy is chinese, but taiwanese is only talking about nationality; like people whose parents come from there or have heritage tied to that place. Incidentally, my dad is from Taiwan as well.
> 
> Well, it's saturday. I'm assuming you guys already had the outing together. How was it? Do you ever have new people show up? I'm already shy enough thinking about joining up for a future SA outing, lol.


Are you lying about your age and really in your twilight years, twilightmoon lol?......Losing track of the days. lol jk. No but yea its tomorrow so do try to make it out. Be lots of fun.

BTW: RIP Jeremy Lin's brief run in NYC. Looks like he will be moving to Houston


----------



## Daylight

*I NEED SOMEONE TO STAY WITH FOR A COUPLE NIGHTS THE WEEKEND OF SEPTEMBER 14TH AND 15TH!*

I know this is a long shot asking this on a social anxiety support site but figured it wouldn't hurt to try. This is my backup attempt in case I can't find anyone to stay with through CouchSurfing.com. I need to get away from Indiana for a little bit and was wanting to spend a few days in NYC. I just need a place to sleep for 8 hours and then I'll be out on my own for the rest of the day. If by a long shot miracle someone is willing to host me, just private message me to talk. I can even post you a link to my CouchSurfing profile to get an idea of what I'm like and to check out my references.

Thanks!


----------



## softshock11

durf durf durf durf


----------



## itsjustin

I've been wanting to stay in NYC for a while, but haven't really had the time or desire to do it. I'm on an hr away from NYC, but still feel like it's a totally different world from where I live and wanted to 'get away,' too.

I'm looking into getting a hotel room at some place nice and just staying in most of the day and then shopping on 5th Ave, etc.

If you can't find anyone, maybe I can change my room to two beds instead of one and you can stay with me.



Daylight said:


> *I NEED SOMEONE TO STAY WITH FOR A COUPLE NIGHTS THE WEEKEND OF SEPTEMBER 14TH AND 15TH!*
> 
> I know this is a long shot asking this on a social anxiety support site but figured it wouldn't hurt to try. This is my backup attempt in case I can't find anyone to stay with through CouchSurfing.com. I need to get away from Indiana for a little bit and was wanting to spend a few days in NYC. I just need a place to sleep for 8 hours and then I'll be out on my own for the rest of the day. If by a long shot miracle someone is willing to host me, just private message me to talk. I can even post you a link to my CouchSurfing profile to get an idea of what I'm like and to check out my references.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## twilightmoon

bvmaster said:


> Are you lying about your age and really in your twilight years, twilightmoon lol?......Losing track of the days. lol jk. No but yea its tomorrow so do try to make it out. Be lots of fun.
> 
> BTW: RIP Jeremy Lin's brief run in NYC. Looks like he will be moving to Houston


LOL, no, I am really 22. I made that username at the spur at the moment, and no, the username has NOTHING to do with that Twilight series.

Oh man. I really don't want him to go to Houston! No! Don't become a Rocket, lol, stay a Knick!

I've been away from this forum since Thursday night O_O So I didn't see everyone's messages about the meeting being on Friday. I still wanna ask--how was it? Is it different or easier to be around people with SA than regular ppl?


----------



## LeftyFretz

It was fun, we kicked a soccer ball around and hit up a bar. It was my first meetup in months and it was good seeing everyone. 

Easier, duh. :no


----------



## FadeToOne

Any newcomers/latecomers in the area still want to hangout, meet new people? Post here, send me a message, whatevers, we can get in contact. The group is extremely active, we do all bunch of different things, we just rarely post here anymore, but are always welcoming to new people.

If you want to make friends who understand your situation...you gotta make the first step...push yourself and don't be afraid to reach out. It will be worth it.


----------



## twilightmoon

FadeToOne said:


> Any newcomers/latecomers in the area still want to hangout, meet new people? Post here, send me a message, whatevers, we can get in contact. The group is extremely active, we do all bunch of different things, we just rarely post here anymore, but are always welcoming to new people.
> 
> If you want to make friends who understand your situation...you gotta make the first step...push yourself and don't be afraid to reach out. It will be worth it.


You know, I'm one of those people. :blank I want to take a step forward and meet others with the same problem as me, but I'm so scared. I just don't know if I can do it.


----------



## Daylight

I'll be in nyc december 30-january 2 for new years. Anyone crazy enought to stand in the cold for several hours in Time Square with me to watch the ball drop?


----------



## SupaDupaFly

There will be a meet up on october 13 this upcoming saturday. The meet up will be held in 1315 surf ave, Brooklyn NY. between W 15 st and Stillwell Ave(right across the street of "famous nathans" Trains that stop by there are the D,F,N,Q ) The place is called "cha chas" a friend of mine is going to be doing a gig there. Also once we finished there..we could go to coney island since there's plenty to do there. The gig will start at 8 pm but we could meet up an hour before it starts and then head there together. If anyone is interested just message me here.


----------



## AnxietyGirlx

twilightmoon said:


> You know, I'm one of those people. :blank I want to take a step forward and meet others with the same problem as me, but I'm so scared. I just don't know if I can do it.


same here. if the meet up is almost free and the travel distance will be short, i'll have more chances of making it just to give this a try. wouldn't mind doing something fun for halloween.


----------



## FadeToOne

http://www.fieldofterror.com/

We're doing this Friday night if anyone is interested, PM me.


----------



## watermelonie

I'm definitely up for meeting in the city sometime, am really hesitant to go to big group meetups where I don't know anyone but smaller groups or even one on one would be awesome, before braving an overwhelming meetup!


----------



## Daylight

I'll be visiting NYC thankgiving week. I'm available to meet up on wednesday, thursday, and friday, maybe saturday. Whether its a group get together or one on one, I'm down for both. PM if interested and we'll try and work something out.


----------



## rambo

Anyway, I didnt host a meetup for a while. It is time for another one.

Anyway, on* November 24th on a Saturday*, we'll be meeting up at *Sony Atrium at 550 Madison Avenue* at *3 o clock*.

It is a game meetup. We'll be playing games. I will be bringing Uno cards and playing games. Bring some games if you have. Boards games or cards game are good. Dont bring console games or an actually console. Sony Atrium is not that type of place.

This is a cheap meetups. It basically a free one. If your interested just pm me, and I'll pm you my phone number.

P.S. I hope everybody is ok from the Sandy situation.


----------



## Daylight

rombow said:


> Anyway, on* November 24th on a Saturday*, we'll be meeting up at *Sony Atrium at 550 Madison Avenue* at *3 o clock*.


I'm down for this.


----------



## rambo

Anyone esle want to attend?


----------



## JustSmileZee

From NY and id love it if someone could make a group id gladly join  Sadly ill probably have to cancel on "meet at the bar" days.. Just 2 more years :'D


----------



## rambo

Bump.


----------



## ulecka13

Anything happening in New Jersey? I'd probably get lost trying to find someplace in New York City.


----------



## 87wayz

Delete, wrong thread


----------



## LisaDanielle

*NJ Meetup?*

Hey guys! I'm new here. Are there any active meetups in the NJ/NY area?


----------



## blu xo

There's a meetup called "speed friending" for Jan 12th in NY. I've been to one meetup before but idk I'd like to meet more SAers around my age :/


----------



## readyok

So it's basically like speed dating but to find friends?


----------



## Readytolive

I'm pretty new to posting on here too, and would love to know if there are other people in the NYC area who would like to get together.


----------



## Hopesfall

yea I'm wondering the same thing


----------



## blu xo

readyok said:


> So it's basically like speed dating but to find friends?


Yea, here's what the meetup description says:

"Ever go to a meetup and had a good time but felt you didn't make any friends? If so this is right up your alley!

So you all heard of speed dating, well let's try speed friending! The idea behind it is that speed dating can be stressful because you have to sell yourself to the other person and if you don't get chosen you feel ****ty afterwards.

Well this is different!

It's different because the attention of the people who are coming is different and you can make friends of the same gender"

You'd have to RSVP on meetup.com tho. Sounds like it'd be interesting.


----------



## tk123

New meetup this upcoming Saturday (1/19) at 2pm. We will go ice skating at Bryant Park. There are a couple of places to ice skate in the city but this is by far the cheapest since you only pay for the skates. If you own your own pair bring them along since then it will be free for you. Whose interested?



> General Admission: Free
> Skate Rentals: $14
> Locker Use: Free
> Lock Purchase: $9
> Small Bag Check: $7
> Large Bag Check: $10
> *All prices include sales tax & are non-refundable


http://citipondatbryantpark.com/


----------



## FadeToOne

tk123 said:


> New meetup this upcoming Saturday (1/19) at 2pm. We will go ice skating at Bryant Park. There are a couple of places to ice skate in the city but this is by far the cheapest since you only pay for the skates. If you own your own pair bring them along since then it will be free for you. Whose interested?
> 
> http://citipondatbryantpark.com/


That's a great idea, now is the time for ice skating - I'm down.


----------



## SparklingWater

Wow I wish I knew this site when I lived in NYC. I'd be there.


----------



## antelope

any new meetups? nyc?


----------



## BlazingLazer

So for this *Saturday, February 16th*, I'm looking to meet up by Central Park (south-west end of Central Park would be easiest) with some of yous. Looking to meet up at 4:00 PM. So, you can PM me or VM me if you're interested (be sure to leave a contact # or a way to reach you, if so).

For those who haven't really been through the park, it's quite nice with a lot of area to cover, if any of you want to go that route. There are also plenty of bars and restaurants nearby where we can get food, drink, shoot the breeze, get to know some new people from here who haven't done any of the meetups before (or any who have - all are welcome).

Gonna be more leisurely paced, as there's plenty of things out there to occupy our time, so we can go with the flow, so to speak. I also posted this in the "New York City" thread in the Gatherings section of this forum as well, in case people are looking there.

Looking forward to meeting some new people!


----------



## SupaDupaFly

BlazingLazer said:


> So for this *Saturday, February 16th*, I'm looking to meet up by Central Park (south-west end of Central Park would be easiest) with some of yous. Looking to meet up at 4:00 PM. So, you can PM me or VM me if you're interested (be sure to leave a contact # or a way to reach you, if so).
> 
> For those who haven't really been through the park, it's quite nice with a lot of area to cover, if any of you want to go that route. There are also plenty of bars and restaurants nearby where we can get food, drink, shoot the breeze, get to know some new people from here who haven't done any of the meetups before (or any who have - all are welcome).
> 
> Gonna be more leisurely paced, as there's plenty of things out there to occupy our time, so we can go with the flow, so to speak. I also posted this in the "New York City" thread in the Gatherings section of this forum as well, in case people are looking there.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting some new people!


I'll probably go to this..


----------



## BlazingLazer

Anyone else interested?


----------



## Whatev

So since its nice out, anything happening in Jersey? 

Park? Hike? Bowling? Museum? Anything?


----------



## LeftyFretz

Bringing this up to the top. 


Sup people!


----------



## ReverseMirror

Sounds cool, but I can't travel outside NYC


----------



## rambo

What sup everyone? Long time no see or meetup... Anyway I'm back with a new meetup.

*October 26, Saturday* at *3 o clock*. We'll meetup in front of *Doughplant* *220 west 23rd street* by the 1 train.

We're going to *High Line park*. This park is an amazing and beautiful park. We'll just chill, hangout and crack some jokes. The park is free... Then afterwards we'll get something to eat... This will be a cheap meetup. Budget should be about 10 bucks.

I hope to see some new face. Enjoy. 

Pm if you are interesting. I'll give you my # a couple of days before the meetup.

Updated


----------



## PatheticGuy

Ugh, long island is left out like always.


----------



## M0rbid

rambo said:


> What sup everyone? Long time no see or meetup... Anyway I'm back with a new meetup.
> 
> *October 26, Saturday* at *3 o clock*. We'll meetup in front of *Doughplant* *220 west 23rd street* by the 1 train.
> 
> We're going to *High Line park*. This park is an amazing and beautiful park. We'll just chill, hangout and crack some jokes. The park is free... Then afterwards we'll get something to eat... This will be a cheap meetup. Budget should be about 10 bucks.
> 
> I hope to see some new face. Enjoy.


xD i work close to that area.


----------



## cmed

rambo said:


> What sup everyone? Long time no see or meetup... Anyway I'm back with a new meetup.
> 
> *October 26, Saturday* at *3 o clock*. We'll meetup in front of *Doughplant* *220 west 23rd street* by the 1 train.
> 
> We're going to *High Line park*. This park is an amazing and beautiful park. We'll just chill, hangout and crack some jokes. The park is free... Then afterwards we'll get something to eat... This will be a cheap meetup. Budget should be about 10 bucks.
> 
> I hope to see some new face. Enjoy.


How many people are attending? That date works for me. I'll join.



PatheticGuy said:


> Ugh, long island is left out like always.


Take the train into the city. That's what I do.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

M0rbid said:


> xD i work close to that area.


:teeth finally gonna meet the infamous morbid


----------



## StrangePeaches

cmed said:


> How many people are attending? That date works for me. I'll join.
> 
> Take the train into the city. That's what I do.


blehhh I work weekends :/
cant even afford to take a day off


----------



## PatheticGuy

I hate the city, and I've never taken the train in my life. Meh, whatevers.


----------



## foe

cmed said:


> How many people are attending? That date works for me. I'll join.
> 
> Take the train into the city. That's what I do.


I thought you were in Florida, when did you come up to the northeast region?


----------



## cmed

foe said:


> I thought you were in Florida, when did you come up to the northeast region?


I was for a while. Just moved back in July.


----------



## rambo

cmed said:


> How many people are attending? That date works for me. I'll join.


Cool. 2 including you. I will be expecting more than that. We'll see.


----------



## rambo

bump.


----------



## rambo

Any1 else?


----------



## rambo

4-8 ppl are attending. More are welcome.


----------



## theCARS1979

is there any meet ups ever on Sundays?


----------



## rambo

theCARS1979 said:


> is there any meet ups ever on Sundays?


Rarely.


----------



## rambo

Here's a little heads up, I'll be hosting a Movie meetup in November. I dont have a date yet. Stay tuned.


----------



## theCARS1979

rambo said:


> Here's a little heads up, I'll be hosting a Movie meetup in November. I dont have a date yet. Stay tuned.


ok let me know


----------



## tim78

A lot of these meetups are just too large for me. I wouldn't mind a smaller meetup of like 5 people or less. Are the meetups ever on the weekends?


----------



## rambo

theCARS1979 said:


> ok let me know


k.



tim78 said:


> A lot of these meetups are just too large for me. I wouldn't mind a smaller meetup of like 5 people or less. Are the meetups ever on the weekends?


Yea.


----------



## david325

I live in Queens, but if the meetups are on weekends I would like to attend one. Nice to meet you guys!


----------



## forever_dreamer

Does anyone ever do meetups in New Jersey?


----------



## MetroCard

Are there meetups for teens 15-17


----------



## Openyoureyes

Sadly have no car and I am from upstate NY ...


----------



## rambo

Hi, how's everyone? I got a new meetup on *December 28 Saturday 4 O clock* at *Starbucks* (*125 Chambers Street New York, NY 10007*)

We're going to the movies to see *47 Ronin* at *Regal Cinemas Battery Park Stadium 11 Movie Theater*. Cool movie theater and area. Google it. Then afterward we'll get something to eat. This is a cheap meetup. It'll be like 25-30 bucks.

Pm me if you are interested. I'll provide you with my #.

Happy advance Xmas & New Years to you all.


----------



## rambo

Anyone else?


----------



## dassad

I'll try to come. Hopefully will be a nice weekend.


----------



## beli mawr

I have to work, unfortunately but perhaps I can make coffee and skip the movie.


----------



## M0rbid

I wouldnt mind joining but likely gotta work on saturday.


----------



## rambo

starburst93 said:


> How many RSVP'd? I might come.


A small amount.

Edited.


----------



## M0rbid

rambo said:


> A small amount.
> 
> Edited.


Is supadupafly coming? xD


----------



## rambo

M0rbid said:


> Is supadupafly coming? xD


Yes.


----------



## Whatev

forever_dreamer said:


> Does anyone ever do meetups in New Jersey?


NJ always recieves little to no interest and people usually back out last minute. Its unfortunate, it'd be nice to meet other members.


----------



## Daylight

I'm gonna try and visit NYC the first week of March. Hopefully if that happens I could meet up with some of you again for the 3rd time. I miss some of you guys.


----------



## forever_dreamer

Shup said:


> NJ always recieves little to no interest and people usually back out last minute. Its unfortunate, it'd be nice to meet other members.


I made a thread for a Southern New Jersey gathering in case you are interested. Honestly I don't want to go all the way to New York anyway.


----------



## MetalPearls

Hey people. I'm from the boroughs.. I wouldn't do the NJ thing unless it's warmer. Traveling far in the cold sucks sweaty major league balls. Anyone have skype PM me if ya wanna connect.


----------



## starlingsinwinter

Hi guys,

I just joined this support forum, though I've been struggling with SA for a majority of my life. I've only just begun to take serious measures to work through it.

Anyway, I'm currently a photography student in Manhattan and I'm starting a personal project about people with SA. It would be great if anyone around the NY (and possibly NJ?) area would like to be photographed. Please feel free to message if you want to know more about me or see some of my work (as I don't feel comfortable disclosing any personal information on the threads). Would be great to work with you guys.


----------



## karawbawl

I'm in the area. If anyone wants to skype feel free to message me.


----------



## beli mawr

MetalPearls said:


> Hey people. I'm from the boroughs.. I wouldn't do the NJ thing unless it's warmer. Traveling far in the cold sucks sweaty major league balls.


Bah, you don't know what you're missing. 



Daylight said:


> I'm gonna try and visit NYC the first week of March. Hopefully if that happens I could meet up with some of you again for the 3rd time. I miss some of you guys.


I'm up for it now, but if you remind us when the time's closer will probably be better.


----------



## beli mawr

Why are we waiting for an outer towner?  I'd be willing to go to the city to meet up with ppl if anyone else is willing. C'mon ppl let's do this.


----------



## MetalPearls

@beli, I'm too hermit mode otherwise I'd totally take you up on that. 

I need a goal and motivation to go out and hang with people. April sounds far but it's my goal.. meet peeps then. It's my favorite month too.. lol. Ideas?


----------



## beli mawr

I hadn't thought of any ideas, was seeing if anyone was interested first. I figured a bunch of us meeting at a relaxed coffee or food type place couldn't hurt.


----------



## jrp900

Anyone interested in meeting somewhere in the city to hangout? I'm a 24 year old guy, if that matters.


----------



## beli mawr

I'm interested, and wish others were too. A lot of people wanting to get over this supposedly, but never does anything come to fruition. I was serious when I joined here to get over this, c'mon New Yorkers in here, get off your a**es.

Dude, I'm off during the week, mid week is best right now; so if you're up for that (I can say right now next week is no good, but after that is fine) I'll meet.


----------



## PatheticGuy

I have no intention of going into the city


----------



## M0rbid

PatheticGuy said:


> I have no intention of going into the city


I prefer somewhere like queens.


----------



## jrp900

I could do Queens, and if it's during the week I could do something at night. Hell, I'll just use a vacation day at work if I have to. I really think this type of stuff is the only way to actually make a change. I am sure there must be a whole lot more new yorkers on this site.


----------



## Arterius

What actually happens at these meets?


----------



## therealbleach

Arterius said:


> What actually happens at these meets?


ever seen Eyes Wide Shut?


----------



## twilightmoon

therealbleach said:


> ever seen Eyes Wide Shut?


:afr You are joking, right ? Lol.


----------



## rambo

therealbleach said:


> ever seen Eyes Wide Shut?


I never saw that movie. I dont know if you are using it as a negative example of our SA meetups. If so, keep the lies to yourself.


----------



## therealbleach

rambo said:


> I never saw that movie. I dont know if you are using it as a negative example of our SA meetups. If so, keep the lies to yourself.


it was a joke Leonidas, chill out


----------



## rambo

therealbleach said:


> it was a joke Leonidas, chill out


Good. I don't need to use my dory (spear).


----------



## MetalPearls

i wish i was brave enough to meet ya people. i'm near buses and trains. BLAH!


----------



## BlazingLazer

Is anyone here up for meeting in Manhattan this Saturday? I've noticed more people posting here from this thread that began long ago. I've met people on this site, but it would be cool to see some new people from here as well.

I was thinking we can meet at this place called Fat Cat, which is a place in the West Village where you can play games like ping pong, pool, etc... There's also a bar there with some live music they play on the side.

I was thinking of meeting up sometime in the later afternoon around 5:00 or so? If anyone here is interested, just quote this post and/or send me a PM indicating that you want in.

Also, I'm open to more suggestions if anyone wants to come up with something as well!

Thanks.


----------



## M0rbid

Manhattan again? lol


----------



## therealbleach

BlazingLazer said:


> Is anyone here up for meeting in Manhattan this Saturday? I've noticed more people posting here from this thread that began long ago. I've met people on this site, but it would be cool to see some new people from here as well.
> 
> I was thinking we can meet at this place called Fat Cat, which is a place in the West Village where you can play games like ping pong, pool, etc... There's also a bar there with some live music they play on the side.
> 
> I was thinking of meeting up sometime in the later afternoon around 5:00 or so? If anyone here is interested, just quote this post and/or send me a PM indicating that you want in.
> 
> Also, I'm open to more suggestions if anyone wants to come up with something as well!
> 
> Thanks.


 I would've gone if I saw this post before that day, and if it was later (I work til 430 Saturdays)


----------



## BlazingLazer

I'm bumping this once more in case there are others who haven't seen it, who would also happen to be interested. I can make the time and area to meet more flexible, if need be.

Not sure what you mean by "again", M0rbid; as I have been out of the loop on this thread for quite a while now.


----------



## M0rbid

Please let it be sunday next time 0.o


----------



## rambo

Sorry about not hosting anything recently. I been a busy bee. Here's the latest meetup.

*July 13, Sunday at 3 o clock*. We'll meetup in front of *Doughplant 220 west 23rd street* by the 1 train.

We'll be hanging out at *Highline park*. High Line park is a fun and beautiful park to hang out at. We'll be just chilling and walking in the park. Afterwards we'll get something to eat. This is a cheap meetup. Budget should be about 10 bucks. If you are interested, *private message me*.

See yall there. Peace and love.

Rambo


----------



## bethzc

I can't make this one but just wanted to post and say I'd be interested in the future. Also if anyone would be interested in meeting up individually in the NJ/NYC area (near public trans I'm good, especially girls just because I'd be less nervous) feel free to message me .


----------



## Shadow269

Sup boys and girls new here and to all of this. And that idea seems pretty cool


----------



## Shadow269

Id be willing to do this


----------



## keithp

I'm attending a concert in Madison square garden July 9th and I need to find out end time, do they give end times of concerts? Where do I go to find train schedules online to and from penn station to Long Island? I need to know if I can buy a round trip ticket or if I have to buy another ticket before going home.


----------



## AngelClare

keithp said:


> I'm attending a concert in Madison square garden July 9th and I need to find out end time, do they give end times of concerts? Where do I go to find train schedules online to and from penn station to Long Island? I need to know if I can buy a round trip ticket or if I have to buy another ticket before going home.


Mta.info for LIRR schedules and fares. It's cheaper to buy a round trip ticket. You can buy tickets from a machine at the station.

What concert are you going to watch?


----------



## Pearson99

I'm interested


----------



## keithp

AngelClare said:


> Mta.info for LIRR schedules and fares. It's cheaper to buy a round trip ticket. You can buy tickets from a machine at the station.
> 
> What concert are you going to watch?


Katy Perry, must be popular tickets sold out in 3 days! Going alone though no friends.


----------



## rambo

Anyone else interested?

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f15/nj-nyc-group-114155/index43.html#post1073524545


----------



## M0rbid

I might join you guys.


----------



## therealbleach

can't


----------



## rambo

preston2 said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> For those in and near NYC, there's a big group on Meetup.com that hosts several meetups a week. It's named something like, "shyness and social anxiety New York City." There's probably a lot of people a lot like you guys. The water's warm ;-)


I attended one of em yesterday. It was huge.


----------



## keithp

preston2 said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> For those in and near NYC, there's a big group on Meetup.com that hosts several meetups a week. It's named something like, "shyness and social anxiety New York City." There's probably a lot of people a lot like you guys. The water's warm ;-)


I saw that group, isn't it run by a dating/anxiety coach to help those members gain real social skills too? I live on long island and the LI meetup group has very few meetups, the NY one is popular and they have awesome meetups! I know that's the social experience I need to meet people and gain skills. Anyone from LI who goes to the NYC group and can carpool as I don't drive.

Popular one http://www.meetup.com/NYShynessandSA/

2nd popular Dating coach in group http://www.meetup.com/New-York-City-Shyness-and-Social-Anxiety/


----------



## rambo

Long time no see yall. Here's another meetup.

*December 27, Sat at 5 o clock*. We'll meetup in front of _*Starbucks*_ 125 Chamber Street by the 1 train.

We are attending the movies theater. I'm thinking about either Exodus, Hunger Games or something else. Dunno yet. It will be fun and fun. Some great food and jokes. Budget is about 20 budget including food and movie. A cheap meetup. Pm if you are interested.

Happy X-Mas and New Years.


----------



## rambo

Bump


----------



## twilightmoon

Hi, I'm not sure if this thread is still active since I see the last listed meet up was some time ago. I was hoping to find out if there are any upcoming meet ups planned in NYC because I am seriously thinking about attending one. I remember I posted in this thread a long time ago, and at the time, I was really apprehensive and afraid at the idea of meeting up with other people. But now I think I'm more open to the idea because I feel so stuck with my SA and yet I want to change. Most of all, it's hard to make friends as it is and it would help me to be around people who are going through the same thing as me so there's no pressure if I make a complete idiot of myself because of my SA.


----------



## BackToThePast

twilightmoon said:


> Hi, I'm not sure if this thread is still active since I see the last listed meet up was some time ago. I was hoping to find out if there are any upcoming meet ups planned in NYC because I am seriously thinking about attending one. I remember I posted in this thread a long time ago, and at the time, I was really apprehensive and afraid at the idea of meeting up with other people. But now I think I'm more open to the idea because I feel so stuck with my SA and yet I want to change. Most of all, it's hard to make friends as it is and it would help me to be around people who are going through the same thing as me so there's no pressure if I make a complete idiot of myself because of my SA.


Check out this group, I think they'll be meeting up in NYC pretty soon: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/new-york-city-meet-ups-3898/


----------



## Monkeygirl

I'm part of this group

http://www.meetup.com/NYShynessandSA/


----------



## ibrahim

Monkeygirl said:


> I'm part of this group
> 
> http://www.meetup.com/NYShynessandSA/


hey, how's the group? is it good ?


----------



## D0GMEAT

Staten Island, lady here. I don't drink, so resturants would be great.


----------

